# Altis Life (Server Vorstellung) - Sammelthread



## stalker69 (15. März 2014)

Hallo Leute! Joint unseren neuen Altis Life Server: 
GERFame or Shame|Notarzt|Modded Altis RPG Server 
IP: 5.62.120.229:2302 
Die Admins sind täglich online und für Kritik und Anregungen offen. Ihr könnt uns auch unter der Webseite: http://fameorshame.pytalhost.de/ finden.
Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß beim zocken


----------



## Maalek (21. März 2014)

Hallo Community,

Ich wollte mal ein bischen Werbung machen für einen ganz bestimmten Server auf dem der Altis Life Mod für Arma 3 läuft.

Der Sever nennt sich: [GER] Altis Life Roleplay by FUNOnline.TV


Warum mache ich Werbung dafür?
Ich bin ein engagierter Spieler, dem die Scripte, die der Admin hier eingebaut hat einen riesen Spass machen und es schade finde, dass momentan so wenige Spieler hier auf dem Server regelmäßig spielen.

Warum solltet Ihr mal vorbeischauen und ausprobieren?
Das Adminteam arbeitet unentwegt an neuen tollen Features und Mapdesign, das euer Spielerlebnis dauerhaft verbessert. Es ist kostenlos und macht sehr viel Spaß.

Wie läuft das Gameplay auf dem Server ab?
Es handelt hier, wie im Namen beschrieben um einen Roleplay &#8211; Server. D.h. Ihr spielt eine Rolle, die Ihr euch selbst ausdenken könnt und im Spiel mit anderen Spielern umsetzt.

Ihr könnt einen Söldertrupp aufstellen, eine kriminelle Gang gründen, einen zivilen Transportservice gründen, Drogenschmuggler sein oder euch sogar als Polizist bewerben.
Eurer Fantasie sind hierbei fast keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Die Situationen und Events die hierbei entstehen, können Verkehrskontrollen, Gangwars, Geiselnahmen, Überfälle, Terroristenanschläge uvm sein. Das lustigste sind dann natürlich die ganzen komischen Gespräche die dadurch entstehen.

Was für Regeln gibt es, an die ich mich halten muss?
Die Roleplay-Serverregeln sind unter "m" einsehbar und müssen befolgt werden. Sie dienen dazu um euch vor anderen Spielern zu schützen und ein konfliktfreies Roleplay zu ermöglichen. Ansonsten sollte man natürlich mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand spielen, sprich antisemitische oder rassistische Neigunngen oder persönliche Beleidigungen könnt Ihr sonstwo ablassen aber nicht hier.

Was brauche Ich um mitspielen zu können?
Arma 3, den RPG Altis Life Mod unter Steam Workshop subscriben und bei Multiplayer als Host einach "funonline" eingeben, dann bekommt Ihr den Server angezeigt. Es folgt ein kleiner Download der Scripte und Mofifikationen des Servers, Ihr wählt einen Spawnpoint in einer Stadt und schon seid Ihr im Spiel.

Was ist der Sinn des Spiels/Servers?
Spaß, Geld, Macht und Community.

Spaß -steht im Vordergrund, ihr braucht kein Geld um Spaß zu haben, aber es ist hilfreich.

Geld -ist wichtig, je mehr desto besser, da Ihr euch davon jegliche Ausrüstung, Fahrzeuge und später sogar ein Gang-Hauptquartier/Haus kaufen könnt.

Macht -schliesst Ihr euch mit anderen Mitspielern zu einer Gang zusammen und kontrolliert zb. Eines der Drogenfelder im Spiel, so könnt Ihr zb einen Tribut von anderen Spielern verlangen die auf euer Feld wollen, oder Ihr macht z.B. Schutzgelgerpressung oder, oder, oder....

Community -lernt nette neue Leute kennen und schliesst euch zu Unternehmen zusammen oder führt einfach mal einen Smalltalk in der Seitengasse. TS3 Benutzung von Funonline.TV ist kostenlos und bei Bedarf bekommt eine Gruppe sogar einen eigenen Channel zur Verfügung gestellt.

Warum sind die Preise so hoch?
Solltet Ihr auf anderen Altis Life Servern gespielt haben wird euch gleich auffallen, dass die Preise für Fahrzeuge und Waffen extrem hoch sind. Das hat den Sinn, dass zum einen der Langzeitspielspaß gefördert wird und zum anderen Ihr nicht nach 5 Minuten schon mit den dicksten Waffen, die es im Spiel gibt herumlauft, vor allem dann nicht, wenn Ihr noch neu seid und die Serverregeln noch nicht gelesen oder richtig verstanden habt.

Wie verdiene Ich Geld?
Auf 2 Arten: legal und illegal.

Jeder Zivilist bekommt alle halbe Stunde 2.500$ überwiesen. Das, und mit dem Startkapital könnt Ihr euch mindestens einen Führerschein und Quadbike leisten und seid schonmal mobil.

Legal: Öl, Kupfer, Diamanten, Salz, Äpfel, Pfirsiche, Liefermissionen, Angeln, Zement, Glas.

Illegal: Heroin, Kokain, Weed, Schildkrötenfleisch, Ausrauben anderer Spieler, Bankraub (Bankraub zur Zeit wegen Spricptproblemen jedoch deaktiviert).

Bei jeder dieser Geldquellen, ausser Überfälle,Obst, Schildkrötenfleisch, Liefermissionen und Angeln läuft es nach folgendem Prinzip ab:
1. Ihr fahrt mit einem Fahrzeug und Rucksak zu einer Rohresource zb. Zu einem Ölfeld oder einer Ölförderanlage, dort baut Ihr Öl ab und stopft euren Kofferaum und Rucksack damit voll. Je nach Fahrzeugart bekommt Ihr mehr oder weniger in den Kofferaum hinein.
2. Ihr fahrt zu einer Verarbeitungsstation für das Produkt, in diesem Fall zur Ölverarbeitung und wandelt dort mit einer Lizenz die man kaufen    kann das Rohöl in Reinöl um.
3. Ihr fahrt zu einem NPC Händler, in dem Fall Öl-Händler und verkauft eurer ganzes Reinöl.
4. Ihr fahrt danach am besten gleich zum nächsten Bankautomat -hofft dass Ihr auf dem Weg dorthin nicht überfallen werdet- und zahlt euer Geld ein, das Ihr bekommen habt und drückt "data sync" damit sind euere Daten und euer Geld auf dem Server gespeichert und "save".


Was mache Ich mit dem ganzen Geld was Ich verdient habe?
Viele tolle Sachen, zb. kauft Ihr euch ein grösseres Fahrzeug mit mehr Kofferaumkapazität um damit nächstes mal noch mehr Geld zu verdienen. Oder wie wäre es mit einer Rebellenlizenz um damit an Rebellenfahrzeuge und Equip zu kommen um eure kriminellen Untriebe zu unterstützen?


Was für Fahrzeuge sind im auf dem Server erhälltlich?
Zivil: 

Der Autohändler verkauft euch Quadbike, Hunchback (kleiner PKW), SUV (größerer schneller PKW), Offroad und Sport-Hunchback.

Der LKW Händler verkauft euch alle LKW´s in den verschiedensten Größen, ich glaube mind. 8 verschiedene Typen, aber besorgt euch vorher einen LKW-Schein, sonst gibts Ärger mit der Polizei wenn die eure Papiere checken ^^

Beim Boothändler bekommt Ihr Motorboote mit denen Ihr angeln gehen könnt oder damit zu den Schildkrötengebieten fahrt. 

Am Airshop bekommt Ihr 3 verschiedene Hubschrauber: Hummingbird, Orca und Mohawk.

Beim Rebellenhändler bekommt Ihr nach der Rebellenlizens Zugang zu.....

lasst euch überraschen =P


Kann ich auch Polizist spielen?
Ja, aber nur nach RP-Bewerbung im entsprechendem Forum, werdet Ihr angenommen werdet Ihr als Rooky in den Polizeidienst aufgenommen und durchlauft eine entsprechende Ausbildung. Bei Tauglichkeit wird sich vielleicht sogar die Elite-Polizeieinheit, das SWAT-Team mit euch in Verbindung setzen, um euch zu rekrutieren, welche bevorzugt bei Geiselnahmen oder Terror-Anschlägen zum Einsatz kommt.



Warum hat der Server so einen schlechten Ping, da steht bei mir 2500 in der Serverliste?
Das ist ein Anzeigefehler von Arma 3, der Server steht in Frankfurt und hat einen super-ping. Ich persönlich habe immer zwischen 20-35. Also lasst euch davon nicht abschrecken.


Jetzt wollte Ich eigentlich nur ein bischen Werbung machen und habe euch jetzt schon so viel über den Spielinhalt hier auf dem Server erzählt. Und das war gerade mal ein kleiner Teil der Inhalte, die da sind oder die noch kommen werden.

Für mehr Informationen schaut einfach mal vorbei bei http://www.funonline.tv unter der Rubrik Arma 3 Altis Life allgemeine Informationen ist ein langer Thread über die geplanten Updates und Inhalte im Spiel.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ich den einen oder anderen neugierig gemacht habe und Ihr mal vorbeischaut auf unserem Altis Life Server. Für Fragen oder Infos stehe Ich euch jederzeit gerne im Teamspeak (-Kontaktdaten über Mapmodus oder per SMS Ingame-) zur Verfügung.

Zu erwähnen wäre noch, dass nach dem gestrigen Arma-Patch vom 20.03.13 einige neue Fehler in der Arma3-Egine entstanden sind, sowie Gamespy für irgendwelche Probleme sorgt und unseren Scripter in Atem hällt.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich.


Gruß Maalek


----------



## Blackc0bra (23. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben ein neuen Altis Life Role Play Server mit einer Datenbank vom 29.3.2014 und suchen nach weiteren Mitspielern! Wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr auf unserem Server oder TS vorbei schaut... Fragen werden wir dort gerne beantworten. Die kompletten Regeln findet ihr auch Ingame wenn ihr die Taste M drückt! Der Server wird bei Bedarf auf mehr Slots aufgestockt!

Am einfachsten findet ihr den Server wenn ihr im Filter! *&#8222;First&#8220;* eingebt, oder über die IP Adresse: *217.198.142.3:2302*
Bei Fragen, Anregungen oder Problemen helfen wir euch gerne im
Teamspeak weiter: *82.211.15.88:8905*

*WICHTIG: Für die ersten 50 Spieler die sich bei den Admins im Teamspeak oder Ingame melden, gibt es eine Woche lang den Donator Status geschenkt, das heißt mehr Waffen und Visiere, mehr Gehalt, billigere Fahrzeuge und der exklusive Mohawk Helikopter.*

MFG Blackc0bra


----------



## vampirdevil (5. April 2014)

Huhu Com,

Ich möchte euch unseren neuen Zeonar Arma 3 Altis Life Server 85.190.163.183:2302 vorstellen.

RPG Server.
Zu 90% alles in deutsch, Equip save bis auf das Z Menü, überarbeitete Map, viele legale und iligale Jops, 
Cops sind wihtlist aber man kann sich bei Zeonar.com bewerben und Rebellen Anziehsachen sind nicht illegal.

Kommt auf unseren Server und habt Spass oder besucht uns auf www.zeonar.com


----------



## ar1zona (5. April 2014)

*[GER]Law&Order Altis Life Root Server*

Der Staat Altis Life benötigt dringend deine Hilfe!
Die Regierung von Altis führt schon seit Jahren einen Krieg gegen die Rebellen aus der Rebellenstadt Pyrgos. Nach 16 Jahren Krieg gelang es den Rebellen eine Massenvernichtungswaffe zu erbauen und diese gegen Bürger und Regierung einzusetzten.
Andere Länder wurden hinzugezogen um den Rebellen Einhalt zu gebieten. Der zerstörte
Staat benötigt dringend Arbeitskräfte aus anderen Ländern um Altis wieder auf zu bauen.


Der Staat Altis bietet eine Vielzahl an einzigartigen Features an und nie da gewesene Möglichkeiten Geld zu verdienen. So ist es zum Beispiel möglich Bier durch verarbeitung von Malz und Hopfen zu brauen oder Eisen zu Edelstahl zu verarbeiten. Auch illegale Tätigkeiten wurden überarbeitet, so kann zum Beispiel Kokain und Heroin im Verhältniss 1/1 gemischt werden und mit Hilfe von einigen Chemikalien und anderen Hilfsstoffen zu *"Blue Shit"* verarbeitet werden, mit dem schon viele Einwohner ihre Altersvorsorge sichern konnten.
Spielern von Altis Life ist es möglich *Häuser, Garagen* und sogar ganze *Clan-Festungen* zu kaufen, natürlich nur durch InGame Geld, pay to win gibt es bei uns nicht!
Den Regierungsvorsitztenden ist es wichtig ein ausgeglichenes und langanhaltendes Spielerlebnis zu ermöglichen, wodurch jeder Spieler auf seine Kosten kommen dürfte.
Fahrzeuge und Ausrüstung wurden ebenfalls überarbeitet um einen Raub auf das Casino oder die Staatsbank richtig spannend zu gestalten und den Cops schön zusetzten zu können.
Das komplette Inventar und sogar das *Z-Menü* werden selbst nach dem Relog noch vorhanden sein, sodass ihr nichts verliert. Law&Order verfügt über eine voll funktionsfähige Homepage mit eingebauten Forum von Enjin und einen Teamspeak-Server mit genügend Slots.

Wie findet Ihr uns
*
Filter*: Law oder Order eingeben
*Server IP*: 193.111.140.159:2302
*Homepage*: http://law-and-order.enjin.com
*Teamspeak*: 193.111.140.159

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d4freuLdwU


----------



## spectrumizer (6. April 2014)

Ich hab die Threads mal zusammengeführt.


----------



## e-monkeys (11. April 2014)

*[GER] E-Monkeys Altis Life RP | HOUSING | Custom Map | Save Weapons&Gear | Logistik | High FPS | Events | Active Admins*

Das Forum ist zu finden unter www.e-monkeys.com (aktuell noch unter www.netzgame.net zu erreichen)
Das TeamSpeak findet ihr unter 144.76.159.122 

Das Team von E-Monkeys begrüßt euch herzlich auf unserem brandneuen Altis Life Roleplay Server.
Nachfolgend möchten wir euch auf unsere speziellen, teils einzigartigen, Server Features hinweisen, 
die unseren Server zu etwas besonderes machen.

Kurz zu uns: Wir sind eine engagierte Gruppe von Spielern, die sich mit ihren Ideen und Vorstellungen 
vor etwa einem Monat dazu entschlossen hat, ihren eigenen Server zu eröffnen. 

Unser Server-Team umfasst ca. 30 Mann, das sich die letzten Wochen teils die Tage und Nächte um die Ohren 
geschlagen hat, um ein einzigartiges Spielerlebnis in der Altis Life-Welt zu ermöglichen. 

Der Server wurde schließlich am 10.04. als in der Open-Beta für alle Spieler eröffnet.

*Unsere Philosophie:*

Wir möchten es allen Spielern ermöglichen, ihre Idee des Rollenspiels ausleben zu können. Ob Händler, Dieb, 
Taxifahrer, Kartellangehöriger oder Polizist: Alle sind hier willkommen. 

Die Server-Verantwortlichen favorisieren weder die Polizei noch Zivilisten oder eine fiktive dritte Fraktion. 
Es wird stets versucht, dass alle Rollen interessant zu spielen sind und ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.

Allerdings funktioniert dies nur unter Einhaltung gewisser Regeln, die in einem Rollenspiel unabdinglich sind, 
zumal sich Altis Life mitunter als ein Spielplatz für &#8220;Troller&#8221; entwickelt hat.
Eben jene Regeln werden von unserem Administratoren- und Moderatorenteam überwacht und Verstöße gegen elementare 
Regelverletzungen rigoros geahndet, um das positive Spielgefühl aller zu bewahren und Frust zu vermeiden. 

Wir legen darauf Wert, dass ein Jeder Rücksicht auf seine Mitspieler nimmt und dies trotz möglicher &#8220;Ingame-Rivalität&#8221; nicht vergisst. 

*Nun aber zu den speziellen Server-Features:*

*- Firmen-/ Kartellgründung*
Es besteht die Möglichkeit für Gruppen, auf dem Server ihr eigene Firmenniederlassung / Gang-Gebiet freigeschaltet zu bekommen. 
Die Vorteile dabei sind: Ein Spawnpunkt für die gesamte Gruppe, Garage und Lagermöglichkeiten in Häusern. 
Gruppen / Kartelle / Clans können somit ihr eigenes Gebiet zugewiesen bekommen. 

*- Logistiksystem*
*- Schwerlasttransport / Cargo-Boxen*
          Es wurden Cargo-Boxen eingeführt, mit denen man die dafür geeigneten LKW's ausrüsten und somit die Ladekapazität deutlich erhöhen kann.

*- Abschleppfunktion*
          Auf einige Fahrzeuge, speziell solche mit Ladefläche, können kleinere Fahrzeuge 'aufgeladen' werden. 
          Die effektive Ladekapazität wird dadurch ebenfalls gesteigert. Zudem bietet es die Möglichkeit, ein Ersatzfahrzeug mit sich zu führen.

*- Überarbeitetes Wirtschaftssystem*
Die komplette Karte von Altis wurde von unseren Wirtschaftsexperten modifiziert. Damit einhergehend wurden einige Händlerpositionen und Abbaugebiete verändert. Zudem wurden auch die Preise der einzelnen Warengüter angepasst, um die teils unsinnigen Preise von Altis Life 'Vanilla' zu korrigieren. Ziel ist und war es, die gesamte Attraktivität der einzelnen Produkte und deren Routen zu erhöhen.

*- Überarbeitete Karte*
An vielen Punkten wurde die Karte modifiziert und damit einhergehend auch Safe-Zones eingeführt, die dem Spieler auch durch einen kurzen Hinweis im Spiel angezeigt werden. Als Beispiel sei hier der Kavala-Marktplatz oder diverse Checkpoints genannt. Auch hier wurde Wert darauf gelegt, dass sich weniger &#8220;tote&#8221; Gebiete auf Altis befinden und der Hotspot Kavala etwas entlastet wird.

*- Abseilfunktion*
Die Polizei hat die Möglichkeit, mit dem &#8220;Orca&#8221; Abseilaktionen durchzuführen. Testweise könnte dieses Feature auch für Zivilisten eingeführt werden.

*- Fallschirmfunktion*
Es besteht die Möglichkeit, Quads aus fliegenden Helikoptern (ggf. mit Besatzung) per Fallschirm abzuwerfen. Gruppierungen unterschiedlichster Art bekommen somit mehr Möglichkeiten, auf gewisse Situationen zu reagieren.

*- Leistungsfähiger Server / Optimierte Altis Life - Version*
Neben der Tatsache, dass unsere Programmierer die komplette Mission-File überarbeitet und dabei unnötige Code-Teile entfernt haben, wurde ein Hochleistungsserver gemietet, um letztlich die FPS-Performance drastisch zu erhöhen und gleichzeitig Altis-Life-bedingte Desyncs zu vermeiden. 

*- Spezialberufe*
Diverse Spezialberufe sind bzw. werden eingeführt. Diese haben und werden beispielsweise besondere Fahrzeuge und Funktionen erhalten. Bereits implementiert bzw. geplant sind:
 - ADAC
 - Schwarzbrennerei
 - Taxi
 - Drogenküche / -herstellung
 - Notarzt

Wir würden uns freuen, euch auf dem Server begrüßen zu dürfen.
Euer E-Monkeys-Team


----------



## DaBurner97 (18. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich und mein Kumpel haben auch einen Arma 3 Altis Life Server am laufen.

Dieser ist gestern gestartet. Er wurde ein bisschen Modelliert, d.h. Markplatz wurde effizienter getaltet, neue Fahrzeuge (bzw. Skins) eingefügt.
Zur Zeit sieht er noch ein wenig leer aus und wir würden uns freuen wenn wir ein paar Mitspieler bekommen würden :-)

Erreichen könnt ihr uns unter der IP: 5.62.111.146:2302
oder gerne auch im Forum: http://www.barone5000.de.to

Da der Server noch im Aufbau ist würden wir uns über ein kritisches Feedback freuen, das könnt ihr dann im Forum schreiben.

Cops suchen wir selbstverständlich auch noch, wer also Interesse hat einfach unter: www.barone5000.de.to nachschauen.


----------



## MoeRambo (19. April 2014)

Hallo Altis Life Spieler,

die BROz Gaming Community sucht Bewohner für unseren neuen Altis Life Server! Es gibt tausende Server, aber uns ist aufgefallen, dass es nur wenige richtig gute Server gibt. Diese sind meistens leider voll. Also haben wir unser Projekt gestartet und viel Mühe rein gesteckt. Was noch fehlt, sind Mitspieler auf:

[GER] Altis Life by DieBROz | Neueröffnung | Wir suchen Cops!

Unser Server hat gerade erst eröffnet und bietet euch daher die ideale Möglichkeit an der Gestaltung und Entwicklung eures neuen Lieblings Altis Life Servers aktiv mitzugestalten. Also wundert euch nicht, wenn nicht direkt ganz viele Spieler auf der Karte anzutreffen sind. Wir bitten um Verständnis und werden alles geben, damit unser Server euch in naher Zukunft optimalen Spielspaß bescheren wird!
Zudem suchen wir noch aktive Polizeirekruten und erfahrene Polizeibeamte, die den Rebellen Recht und Ordnung beibringen .

Wir bieten:&#8232;
- einen Server auf dem das RPG noch groß geschrieben wird
&#8232;- eine nette und erwachsene Community&#8232;
- einen eigenen Mapper und Coder für die weitere Gestaltung des Servers&#8232;
- einen eigenen Teamspeak 3 Server&#8232;
- Momentan 64 Slots, bei Bedarf auch mehr
&#8232;- Bei Bedarf die Möglichkeit Gruppierungen zu gründen, wenn gewünscht auch mit eigenen Fahrzeugen: ADAC, Rettungsdienst, privater Sicherheitsdienst etc.&#8232;
- Außerdem: Whitelisted Cops, AutoSave, GearSave, InventarSave (außer Sammelbares)

Wir stellen ein:
- Polizeirekruten (Mindestalter 20 Jahre)
- Polizeibeamte (mit Erfahrung auf anderen Servern)

Der Server ist Teil der BROz Gaming Community, einer Community für das entspannte daddeln unter Erwachsenen.

Interesse geweckt? Dann schaut bei uns einfach mal vorbei:

Im Forum: http://forum.diebroz.de
oder auf dem TS3: ts.diebroz.de (PW: broz)
und natürlich auf unserem Server (bitte nach "DieBROz" im Servername filtern: unser Server ist der mit 64 Slots).

Lasst uns gemeinsam den Server füllen!
See Ya BRO

Die BROz - Die entspannte Gaming Community für Erwachsene! *


Hier findet ihr noch ein Bild von einem Teil unserer Crew.
LeahCim, der serverseitig alle Kleinigkeiten und auch große Projekte stemmt
Godzilla, der die ganzen Fäden zusammenhält und den Überblick bewahrt
Bison unser Designgenie, der die Fahrzeuge so wunderschön gestaltet
Moe - meine Wenigkeit - übernimmt als Polizeichef die Ausbildung der Rekruten
Auf dem Bild fehlt: Reloader unser Mapper, der gerne unsere Karte euren Bedürfnissen anpasst

[attachment=13601:mobg674o.jpg]


----------



## Blackcobra212 (19. April 2014)

GER] ZooLife - Altis Life RP Community

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben ein neuen Altis Life Role Play Server mit einer neuen Datenbank und suchen nach weiteren Mitspielern! Wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr auf unserem Server oder TS vorbei schaut... Fragen werden wir dort gerne beantworten. Die kompletten Regeln findet ihr auch Ingame wenn ihr die Taste M drückt! *Der Server wird bei Bedarf auf mehr Slots aufgestockt!*

Am einfachsten findet ihr den Server wenn ihr im Filter! * „ZooLife“ * eingebt, oder über die IP Adresse:  *217.198.142.3:2302*
Bei Fragen, Anregungen oder Problemen helfen wir euch gerne im 
Teamspeak weiter: * Ts62.gameservers.com:9343 *

*WICHTIG: Für die ersten 50 Spieler die sich bei den Admins im Teamspeak oder Ingame melden, gibt es 50.000$ Dollar geschenkt. *

MFG Blackc0bra


----------



## lindtino (20. April 2014)

Vorwort

Hallo liebe Community,
heute möchte ich euch meine bzw. unsere zwei neuen Arma III-Server vorstellen auf denen 
die &#8222;Altis Life&#8220;-Modifikation läuft. Das Projekt ist aus einem Clanserver entstanden und wird jetzt 
auf zwei öffentliche Server aufgeteilt. Wir wollen auf diesem Server nicht den Aspekt der 
Kriegssimulation aus der Arma-Reihe beachten, sondern eher das Rollenspiel zwischen den 
Zivilisten, der Polizei und den Kriminellen beziehungsweise Rebellen. In naher Zukunft werden
wir den Server mit weiteren eigenen Skripten und Kartenupdates auffrischen und somit 
regelmäßig neuen &#8222;Content&#8220; produzieren, damit es nicht irgendwann langweilig wird.



*Merkale <-*
]
*Sonstiges*
-Custom Map
-EventDays
-Editierte Preise
-Einzigartiges RPG Gameplay
-Housing System

*Addons & Whitelist*
-Abseilen aus dem Helikopter
-TFW Addon Whitelisted

*Dealer Features*
-Drogen Strecken
-Neue Drogen
-Neue Dealer

*Rebellen & Cops*
-Rebelen Insel
-Perfekte Balance zwischen beiden Fraktionen

*Wetter System*
-Nebel
-Regen
-Sonne
-Regenbogen

*Deutsche Übersetzung*
-Deutsche Dialoge



Unsere Server

*Altis Life RPG | [XIVITY] Hive-Server #1*
IP -  178.33.71.134:2302

*Altis Life RPG | [XIVITY] Hive-Server #2*
IP -  178.33.71.134:2402

*Altis Life RPG | [XIVITY] Teamspeak*
Adresse - altis.xivity-gaming.de:10101


Server Info

Beide Spielserver laufen stabil auf einem dedizierten Rootserver und fassen zusammen bis zu 
128 Spieler (64 Spieler/Server), sie werden in einem 6-Stunden-Takt neugestartet um 
alte/zerstörte Fahrzeuge zu entfernen und das Spiel flüssig am Laufen zu halten. 
Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass wir beide Server auf einer Datenbank laufen lassen und somit 
einen &#8222;Hive&#8220; haben. Das bedeutet für euch, dass ihr auf beiden Servern spielen könnt und 
euer Geld, eure Fahrzeuge, eure Lizenzen und vieles mehr serverunabhängig in einer 
Datenbank gespeichert werden. Ihr habt also auf beiden Servern den exakt gleichen Charakter 
mit all seinen Fortschritten! Zusätzlich haben wir uns sämtliche Dateien angesehen und 
sie von Englisch auf Deutsch übersetzt. Da wir weiterhin neue Skripte implementieren, solltet 
ihr es einfach einem Administrator melden, wenn eine Meldung mal nicht auf Deutsch erscheint.


Gameplay

Eine kurze Auflistung über die Möglichkeiten, die euch auf unserem Server offenstehen:
In Altis Life fangt ihr als ganz normaler Zivilist an und müsst zusehen, dass ihr an Geld kommt. 
Sei es um am Leben zu bleiben, da ihr regelmäßig etwas essen müsst oder weil ihr neue
Fahrzeuge oder Häuser kaufen wollt um euer Imperium zu erweitern. Ihr bekommt für euer 
eues Leben auf der Insel Altis einen Vorschuss von $10.000, mit dem ihr euch nach Belieben
ausrüsten könnt. Sofern ihr dann ein bisschen Geld mit legalen Aktivitäten gemacht habt stehen
euch alle Wege offen: wollt ihr der Insel zu Gerechtigkeit verhelfen, euch bei der Polizei
bewerben und aktiv mit Razzien, Straßenkontrollen und Hausdurchsungen gegen die illegalen
Drogengeschäfte vorgehen? Wollt ihr einfach nur ein Unternehmer werden und euch mit
lukrativen aber dennoch legalen Geschäften zu Reichtum verhelfen? Oder schlagt ihr den
Weg der Kriminalität ein und arbeitet gegen die Polizei, fahrt Drogen durch das Land und
werdet zum Rebellen, der sein eigenes Verständnis von Recht und Ordnung hat?


Regeln

Eine Übersicht der ganzen Regeln könnt ihr auf dem Server finden, wenn ihr 
die Karte mittels 'M' öffnet und euch durch die einzelnen Reiter klickt. Die wichtigste jedoch 
will ich auch hier noch einmal festhalten: Dies ist ein Rollenspiel-Server, 
also verhaltet euch der Situation angemessen und überlegt, 
wie sich euer Charakter in der Realität verhalten würde &#8211; wahlloses Umherschießen 
und RDM sind nicht erwünscht. Ach ja, natürlich sollt ihr bei dem Spiel auch noch Spaß haben!


----------



## ar1zona (20. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d4freuLdwU


----------



## morv1234 (20. April 2014)

Hallo,
Meine name ist Marvin und ich suche immoment Member für einen sehr guten Roleplay server (AltisLife)
Wir haben sehr viele vorzüge und vorteile zu anderen Servern.
Und zwar : 

-Den stärksten Nitrado Server der überhaupt möglich ist !
-Sehr gute Performance und gute restart zeiten !
-Whitelistet Cops !
-Eine riesige Waffenauswahl für Rebellen und Polizisten die stehts vergrößert wird wie z.B : Die 50. Kaliba Sniper, Mk18 und die Rahim !! 
-Bei uns gibt es keine Donator vorteile da es garkein Donater gibt !
-An den Savezones keine möglichkeiten für VRDM da alles sehr schön umzäunt und gebaut ist.
-Und natürlich volles Gear save.

Das größte highlight ist bei uns ATLANTIS : 
Ihr fragt euch was soll ATLANTIS sein ? 
ATLANTIS ist eine Stadt mitten im Meer wo die staatsbank z.B drauf ist und die ein eigenen markt hat.
Bald wird man auf Atlantis Häuser kaufen können. 


Na lust ?? 

IP : [GER] Atlantis | Altis Life Server | Full gear save | Supportet by Azure 
Teamspeak : 109.230.224.201:9992


----------



## RaiksCry (21. April 2014)

Hey Leute,
hiermit möchte ich euch unseren neuen ArmA 3 Altis Life Server vorstellen.

Der Name unseres Server lautet "Shadowcave" und bietet zur Zeit 70 Plätze für Spieler.
Unser kompetentes Admin Team und das erfahrene, aktive Polizieteam nehmen das Roleplay von Altis Life sehr ernst und hoffen auch auf Spieler die dies genau so handhaben.

Was wir euch bieten:
- Whitelisted Cops
- Gear Save
- Aktive Admins
- Custom Map
- Neue Jobs / Drogen
- Maximaler Spielspaß durch regelmäßige Updates
- Angepasste Preise
- Eigene Homepage: http://shadowcave.de/
- Eigener TeamSpeak Server: 134.255.217.97
Der komplette Name unseres Server lautet: 
[GER] Shadowcave Altis Life - Active Admins - Custom Map - High FPS
Traut ihr euch in die Schattenhöhle ?
Wenn ja, dann freut sich das komplette Team euch auf unserem Server begrüßen zu dürfen!


----------



## Dominic-maD (21. April 2014)

Hiermit möchte ich euch unseren Atlis Life Server Vorstellen und euch herzlich dazu einladen diesen zu besuchen.



*Vorab eine kleine Gliederung unserer Vorstellung:*

-Was ist Altis Life
-Wer wir sind und warum wir hosten
-Unsere Vorzüge
-Schlusswort




---------------------------------------------------------------
* Was ist Altis Life überhaupt?*
---------------------------------------------------------------


Altis Life ist eine Server Modifikation für ArmA 3. (Hierbei sei gleich angemerkt, dass ihr keine Mods herunterladen müsst  )
Der Spieler befindet sich auf der griechischen Insel Altis und spielt als Polizist oder Zivilist. Das Ziel des Spiels ist Geld und Freunde zu machen! 
Du kannst entweder auf legalem Wege Geld verdienen, oder auf illegalem Wege durch Anbau von Drogen. Das wird dir überlassen.
Durch diesen Konflikt mit dem Gesetz entstehen oft von Spannung durchzogene Drogenschmuggel Aktionen, oder hitzige Verfolgungsjagten mit der Polizei.
Jedoch besitzt der legale Weg auch seine Reize. Oft entstehen neue Freundschaften um sich besser gegen böse Rebellen schützen zu können, und man umgeht hohe Strafe die bei fehlgeschlagenen Drogendeals drohen.
Entscheidet man sich für den Weg des Gesetzeshüters (natürlich kann man auch sowohl als Polizist als auch als Zivilist spielen), so geht der nur selten ausgelebte Kindertraum des Polizist werdens in Erfüllung. Streife fahren, Autos Kontrollieren, Drogendealer befragen, oder ganze Rebellenbanden bei Razzien gefangen nehmen.




---------------------------------------------------------------
*Wer wir sind und warum wir einen Altis Life Server hosten:*
---------------------------------------------------------------


Wir sind eine kleine Gruppe von Admins, die sich bereits seit ihrer frühen Kindheit kennen. Als wir leider mit ansehen mussten, wie immer mehr Admins auf anderen Servern schonungslos ihre Rechte ausnutzten, oder in keiner Weise mehr auf Feedback reagierten, nachdem sie Ausreichend User hatten, beschlossen wir einen eigenen Server zu hosten und diese Missstände auszumerzen. Nachdem wir bereits zwei Arma II server erfolgreich und größtenteils Reibungslos gehostet hatten, viel die Entscheidung nicht sonderlich schwer, auch wenn Altis Life mit deutlich mehr Administrationsarbeit verbunden ist, denn das wir unseren
Server nicht bei der Standard Mod belassen, das stand von Anfang an fest!



---------------------------------------------------------------
*  Die Vorzüge unseres Servers:*
---------------------------------------------------------------


- *Aktive Admins*, die Feedback und Kritik ernst nehmen

- *Root Server* mit sehr guter Internetanbindung -> *Kein Lag und kaum Desync.*

- *Anti Hack* Scripts (Die bitter nötig sind, und leider auf vielen Servern fehlen)

- *Auto Restarts* (Alle sechs Stunden)

- *Durchdachte Custom Map: *
- *Altis Mauer* (Ost/West Grenze auf der Insel, welche neue Herausforderungen für den                    Drogenhandel birgt)
- *Rebellengebiet* (Hier haben die Rebellen ein wenig Ruhe vor der Polizei)
- *Custom Checkpoints*
- *Liebevoll gestalteter Kavalla Marktplatz*
- *Umpositionierung von diversen NPCs* (z.B. Athira Garage auch wirklich in Athira)
- *Polizei Trainingsplatz*
- *Neue Drogenfelder*
- *Mehr ATMs und Garagen*

- *Deutsche Übersetzung* fast aller Spielelemente

- *Angepasste Preise* für Langzeitmotivation (Standardmäßig sind selbst gigantische Trucks oder Helikopter sehr billig, und nach wenigen Spielstunden kaufbar, was die dadurch anfängliche Euphorie schnell wieder abflachen lässt, da keine weiteren Ziele mehr erreichbar sind. Selbst verständlich haben wir auch keine horrenden Preise, welche den Spielspaß verderben, und das Spielerlebnis unnötig in die Länge ziehen, wir haben die Preise legitlich sowohl der Realität, als auch dem damit einhergehenden Spielfluss angepasst.)

- *Housing Script* (Jeder Spieler kann sich ein Häuser kaufen, die er vollständig Abschließen kann, und somit auch über Restarts hinweg, Items dort Lagern kann. Ebenfalls ist es möglich Garagen zu erwerben, von denen aus die Autos aus der gewöhnlichen Garage ausgeparkt werden können. Diese Häuser sind Mapbedingt nur begrenzt verfügbar (jedoch in ausreichender Menge  ) und deshalb Endgamecontent, was ebenfalls ein Ansporn für längerfristiges Spielen, oder Teambildung bietet.)

- *Mehr Fahrzeuge* (Neue Trucks, z.B. Hemtt Abgedeckt und Tempest)

- *Angepasstes Ticket und Polizeisystem* (Drogenrazzien welche Zeitlich beschränkt sind, um nicht zu viel Druck auszuüben, angebrachte Ticketpreise, welche dem Spielfluss zu gute kommen.)

- *Mehr Jobs:*- Reis (Reis wird geerntet, verarbeitet und verkauft. Ähnlich dem Salzhandel)
                   - Methamphetamiene (Zutaten werden gestohlen, gekocht, erneut gekocht und dann verkauft)

- *Angepasste Drogenpreise* (einige Drogen lukrativer gemacht, um Abwechslung zu ermöglichen)

- *Mehr Waffen* 



---------------------------------------------------------------
* Schlusswort:*
---------------------------------------------------------------


Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir euch einmal auf unserem Server begrüßen dürfen. Da wir ein noch recht junger Server sind ist es noch möglich, mit 
bereits spielenden Teams Schritt zu halten. Wir suchen zur Zeit ebenfalls noch Polizisten.

Anbei noch unsere Daten:


*Serverip:* 95.156.231.250:2312

*Ts3 ip:* 134.255.229.3 / ts.datmadclan.de

*Ingame Server Name:* [GER] =maD= Altis Life|RPG|Root Server->Best FPS|Housing|Neue Jobs, Waffen & Datenbank|Custom Map












Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Dominic


----------



## Bull-Ultimate (24. April 2014)

Hey zusammen,

Wir, das Big Bang Team haben nun auch unseren eigenen

Altis Life Server Online gebracht.



Hier ein paar wichtige Server Informationen 

- 50 Slot Server (Bei Bedarf mehr)
- Streng genommenes RPG (RolePlayGaming)
- extrem veränderte Map mit neuen Jobs und anderen Aktivitäten wie PvP Arena, Cop Übungsgelände und einer Rennstrecke
- Cop Skins (Fahrzeuge sowie Spieler Skins)
- Whitelisted Cops
- Aktive Admins
- Extra Fahrzeuge (Hemtt Transport,Mo-Hawk,Strider etc)
- Weapon/Gear Safe nach Relogg bzw Server Restart bei Zivis und Cops
- Z-Menü Safe
- Bei einer Rebellenlizenz kann nur noch in Rebellen-Außenposten gespant werden
- ADAC Dienst mit Abschlepp-Funktion verfügbar
- Faire Cops,sämtliche Waffen,Safezones,Checkpoints,Zollkontrollen
- Housing System
- Cargo Transport System

Falls euer Interesse geweckt ist dann schaut vorbei und überzeugt euch selbst von 
BIG BANG  


Arma 3 Filter "Big Bang" ein


Man sieht sich bei nem Plausch​


----------



## Kamikaze1986 (25. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte hier gerne einen Server Vorstellen, auf welchem ich selber spiele.

Der Server ist aktuell knappe 4 Wochen online.

Akiv spielen wir dort aktuell mit ca 6-8 Leuten...hier und dort sind mal ein paar Leute die mal zwischendurch rein schauen.

Der Admin dort ist sehr aktiv und bemüht sich sehr um das wohlbefinden aller kümmert.

Was hat der Server zu bieten?

Seit kurzem ist das Housing erfolgreich und bisher bugfrei hinzugefügt. (Für Donator/Vip)

Großteils wurden die Texte ins deutsche übersetzt.

Riesige Rebellenzone (alles auf dem südlichlichen "Zipfel" von Pyrgos)

Nach meinem Empfinden ganz Leicht höhere Preise für Waren als Durchschnitt.

Preise für Waffen, Kleidung etc. auch soweit Durchschnitt

Landeplatz in Kavalla

Sämtliche Fahrzeuge, abgesehen vom bewaffneten Offroader in den Safe-Zones erlaubt.

Lockpicks aktuell Deaktiviert außer für Cops und ADAC Service.

Günstiger Donator/VIP Status, wird wirklich wie als Spende gehandhabt, somit sind spenden ab 1€ bis XXX€ möglich. Ich für meinen Teil habe mit 10€ das aktuell höchste Level meines Wissens

Je nachdem wie viel man spendet bekommt man ein "höheres" VIP Level.

Als Donator/VIP ist es möglich das Housing zu benutzen. 5 Häuser kann jeder Donator/VIP erwerben und dort dementsprechend seine Items aufbewahren.

Zu jedem Haus baut der Admin nach Wunsch eine Garage und ein Helipad ein.

Große auswahl an Fahrzeugen als Donator/VIP, unter anderem 3 verschiedene Jets, wobei das Abfeuern der Waffen vom Jet im Normalfall nicht über Land erlaubt ist.

Jeden Mittwoch findet ein Event statt.

Je nach Teilnehmerzahl gibt es dort 1 Million bzw. 1 Million + 1 Monat Donator/VIP zu gewinnen

Server Name: [GER] Altis Life Home-Immobilien[Housing]/50K Start/Events! (Aktuell reicht es, wenn man im Filter

TS: ts57.nitrado.net:12750

Bei sonstigen Fragen bin ich gerne für euch da, oder joint einfach mal im TS, dort sind auch immer Leute die gerne weiter helfen 

LG

Martin


----------



## nWbG (26. April 2014)

_HeyHo!_

Der Server *DIE BÄRTIGEN LADYS* grüßt Euch herzlich. Vor ab ein paar wichtige Infos und im Anschluss eine kurze Servervorstellung.
Sucht im Filter nach *nwbg* oder gebt folgende IP an 217.79.184.101:1337
Unser Teamspeak ist über 212.224.114.8 erreichbar. 
Der Server ist seit ca. 2 Wochen online und nach harter Arbeit sind jetzt die Bugs behoben (Fernglas verkaufen um sich Geld zu cheaten)... und die geplanten Scripts online. Die Admins arbeiten jede freie Minute an dem Server um einen guten Spielspaß zu garantieren. Natürlich brauchen wir dazu *Eure Hilfe!*

*Kurz zu den neuen Scripten von dem Server.*

- Meth
- Papier
- Holz
- Alkohol (aus Äpfeln und Pfirsichen)
- Abseilen aus den Flugzeugen
- Abschleppen (derzeit nur für die Polizei verfügbar kommt aber evt. noch für einen ADAC)
- Clan-Insel (Häuser zum spawnen, Housing-System aktiv, Shops und eine Festung damit sich die Clans gegenseitig bekriegen können, denn auf der Insel gibt es keine Regeln)
- und vieles mehr

Wir könnten noch viele Zeilen über den Server schreiben und trotzdem würde es nicht viel mehr bringen. Man kann mit Worten und Zeilen vieles bewirken, aber man kann bei Weitem keinen Server beschreiben, wie er ist. Mit allen Guten und Schlechten Sachen. Dazu müsst Ihr schon selbst joinen und Euch ein Bild von nwbg verschaffen. Bei Problemen steht Euch immer ein Admin oder ein Ts-Admin zur Verfügung und wir haben bisher immer eine Lösung gefunden. Auch erklären wir Anfängern gerne Arma3 Altis life, denn es ist einfach ein *Top-Spiel*.

Viele Grüße
Euer Bärtige Lady Team


Bei Fragen bitte an Hunter wenden.


----------



## Satyriaris (27. April 2014)

Hallo Community,

Ich wollte mal ein bischen Werbung machen für einen ganz bestimmten Server auf dem der Altis Life Mod für Arma 3 läuft.

Der Sever nennt sich: [GER]501st Altis Life Spielewiese


Warum mache ich Werbung dafür?
Ich bin ein engagierter Spieler, dem die Scripte, die der Admin hier eingebaut hat einen riesen Spass machen und es schade finde, dass momentan so wenige Spieler hier auf dem Server regelmäßig spielen.

Warum solltet Ihr mal vorbeischauen und ausprobieren?
Das Adminteam arbeitet unentwegt an neuen tollen Features und Mapdesign, das euer Spielerlebnis dauerhaft verbessert. Es ist kostenlos und macht sehr viel Spaß.

Wie läuft das Gameplay auf dem Server ab?
Es handelt hier, wie im Namen beschrieben um einen Roleplay – Server. D.h. Ihr spielt eine Rolle, die Ihr euch selbst ausdenken könnt und im Spiel mit anderen Spielern umsetzt.

Ihr könnt einen Söldertrupp aufstellen, eine kriminelle Gang gründen, einen zivilen Transportservice gründen, Drogenschmuggler sein oder euch sogar als Polizist bewerben.
Eurer Fantasie sind hierbei fast keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Die Situationen und Events die hierbei entstehen, können Verkehrskontrollen, Gangwars, Geiselnahmen, Überfälle, Terroristenanschläge uvm sein. Das lustigste sind dann natürlich die ganzen komischen Gespräche die dadurch entstehen.

Was für Regeln gibt es, an die ich mich halten muss?
Die Roleplay-Serverregeln sind unter "m" einsehbar und müssen befolgt werden. Sie dienen dazu um euch vor anderen Spielern zu schützen und ein konfliktfreies Roleplay zu ermöglichen. Ansonsten sollte man natürlich mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand spielen, sprich antisemitische oder rassistische Neigunngen oder persönliche Beleidigungen könnt Ihr sonstwo ablassen aber nicht hier.

Was brauche Ich um mitspielen zu können?
Arma 3, den RPG Altis Life Mod unter Steam Workshop subscriben und bei Multiplayer als Host einach "501" eingeben, dann bekommt Ihr den Server angezeigt. Es folgt ein kleiner Download der Scripte und Mofifikationen des Servers, Ihr wählt einen Spawnpoint in einer Stadt und schon seid Ihr im Spiel.

Was ist der Sinn des Spiels/Servers?
Spaß, Geld, Macht und Community.

Spaß -steht im Vordergrund, ihr braucht kein Geld um Spaß zu haben, aber es ist hilfreich.

Geld -ist wichtig, je mehr desto besser, da Ihr euch davon jegliche Ausrüstung, Fahrzeuge und später sogar ein Gang-Hauptquartier/Haus kaufen könnt.

Macht -schliesst Ihr euch mit anderen Mitspielern zu einer Gang zusammen und kontrolliert zb. Eines der Drogenfelder im Spiel, so könnt Ihr zb einen Tribut von anderen Spielern verlangen die auf euer Feld wollen, oder Ihr macht z.B. Schutzgelgerpressung oder, oder, oder....

Unsere derzeitige "Große" gruppe ist qG ein netter Clan der sich stark für uns einsetzt und Möglichkeiten wie Schutzgelderpressung oder sonstiges macht. Altis Life hat wie ihr schon seht ein sehr großes Angebot an verschiedenen Tätigkeiten 
Außerdem haben wir auch einen LetsPlayer der für uns auch wirbt. 



Community -lernt nette neue Leute kennen und schliesst euch zu Unternehmen zusammen oder führt einfach mal einen Smalltalk in der Seitengasse. TS3 Benutzung von 501st Suicide Commando ist kostenlos und bei Bedarf bekommt eine Gruppe sogar einen eigenen Channel zur Verfügung gestellt.


Wie verdiene Ich Geld?
Auf 2 Arten: legal und illegal.

Jeder Zivilist bekommt alle halbe Stunde 5000$ überwiesen. Das, und mit dem Startkapital könnt Ihr euch mindestens einen Führerschein und Quadbike leisten und seid schonmal mobil.

Legal: Öl, Kupfer, Diamanten, Salz, Äpfel, Pfirsiche, Liefermissionen, Angeln, Zement, Glas.

Illegal: Heroin, Kokain, Weed, Schildkrötenfleisch, Ausrauben anderer Spieler, Bankraub

Bei jeder dieser Geldquellen, ausser Überfälle,Obst, Schildkrötenfleisch, Liefermissionen  läuft es nach folgendem Prinzip ab:
1. Ihr fahrt mit einem Fahrzeug und Rucksack zu einer Rohressource zb. Zu einem Ölfeld oder einer Ölförderanlage, dort baut Ihr Öl ab und stopft euren Kofferaum und Rucksack damit voll. Je nach Fahrzeugart bekommt Ihr mehr oder weniger in den Kofferaum hinein.
2. Ihr fahrt zu einer Verarbeitungsstation für das Produkt, in diesem Fall zur Ölverarbeitung und wandelt dort mit einer Lizenz die man kaufen    kann das Rohöl in Reinöl um.
3. Ihr fahrt zu einem NPC Händler, in dem Fall Öl-Händler und verkauft eurer ganzes Reinöl.
4. Ihr fahrt danach am besten gleich zum nächsten Bankautomat -hofft dass Ihr auf dem Weg dorthin nicht überfallen werdet- und zahlt euer Geld ein, das Ihr bekommen habt und drückt "data sync" damit sind euere Daten und euer Geld auf dem Server gespeichert und "save".


Was mache Ich mit dem ganzen Geld was Ich verdient habe?
Viele tolle Sachen, zb. kauft Ihr euch ein grösseres Fahrzeug mit mehr Kofferaumkapazität um damit nächstes mal noch mehr Geld zu verdienen. Oder wie wäre es mit einer Rebellenlizenz um damit an Rebellenfahrzeuge und Equip zu kommen um eure kriminellen Untriebe zu unterstützen?


Was für Fahrzeuge sind im auf dem Server erhältlich?
Zivil: 

Der Autohändler verkauft euch Quadbike, Limousine (kleiner PKW), SUV (größerer schneller PKW), Offroad und Sport-Limousine.

Der LKW Händler verkauft euch alle LKW´s in den verschiedensten Größen, ich glaube mind. 8 verschiedene Typen, aber besorgt euch vorher einen LKW-Schein, sonst gibts Ärger mit der Polizei wenn die eure Papiere checken ^^

Beim Boothändler bekommt Ihr Motorboote mit denen Ihr angeln gehen könnt oder damit zu den Schildkrötengebieten fahrt. 

Am Airshop bekommt Ihr 3 verschiedene Hubschrauber: Hummingbird, Orca und Mohawk.

Beim Rebellenhändler bekommt Ihr nach der Rebellenlizens Zugang zu.....

lasst euch überraschen =P


Kann ich auch Polizist spielen?
Ja, aber nur nach RP-Bewerbung im entsprechendem Forum, werdet Ihr angenommen werdet Ihr als Rooky in den Polizeidienst aufgenommen und durchlauft eine entsprechende Ausbildung. Bei Tauglichkeit wird sich vielleicht sogar die Elite-Polizeieinheit, das SEK-Team mit euch in Verbindung setzen, um euch zu rekrutieren, welche bevorzugt bei Geiselnahmen oder Terror-Anschlägen zum Einsatz kommt.



Und so nebenbei gibts hier nochmal Kurz und knapp unsere Serverbeschreibung! 

Hallo  ! 

Ich bin hier mal vorbeigekommen da ihr anscheinend Altis Life Spieler seid. 
Unser neuer server hat eine überarbeitete map neue Fahrzeuge Housing usw. 
Wir sind zurzeit noch eine kleinere Community und würden uns freuen wenn ihr mal vorbeischaut. 
Wir haben aktive Cops / Admins und natürlich rebellen ;D 

Falls ihr mal vorbeischauen möchtet hier die Möglichkeiten bei uns vorbeizuschauen. 

TS: devoice.hfbservers.com:9992 
Server IP: 93.190.138.52:2702 (oder einfach nach "501" filtern) 
Server Link: http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/93.190.138.52:2702/ 
Server Forum: http://gameserver-501st.forumprofi.de/ 
Server Link: http://arma3servers.com/server/93.190.138.52-2702/ 
Steam Gruppe: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/AltisLife501st

Wir sind außerdem keine Community die wegen jedem Kill rumjammert oder mit einem HMG einfach den aufstand niederschlagen wir wollen spaß am Spiel und hoffen dass ihr mal vorbeischaut und eure rebellische adern auslebt (oder ihr kommt zu den Cops wo wir Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten wie SEK oder KSK haben). Wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr mal vorbeischaut wird sich bestimmt lohnen!


----------



## vollKontaCt07 (28. April 2014)

Hallo Leute!!

Heute stell ich euch mal einen Arma 3 - Altis Life RPG Server vor (EverydayAltis.de)
Ihr  findet alles, von nennten Cops , netten Admins, selbstbearbeitete , übersetzten Map, und natürlich jede Menge Spielspass.
Der Server ist neu, dementsprechend hat er momentan 48 Slots und eine überschaubare Comunity. 
Nebst Arma 3 Server besitzt das Team von EverydayAltis.de auch einen Teamspeak3 Server, eine Hompage und demnächst eine eigenes Forum, um den Spass beim Gemeinsamen Spielen zu vergrössern.

-----------------------

Alle technischen Daten folgen hier:

IP: 85.131.174.157:2302
Hostname: (GER) EverydayAltis.de \ whitelistet Cops \ woechentliche Events
TeamSpeak3: EverydayAltis.de
Homepage: http://www.EverydayAltis.de/

-----------------------

Auf der Homepage wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch ein Leitführer mit angepassten Fahrzeuglisten, Itemlisten usw. erstellt.
Helft dem Server aus den Kinderschuhen, lasst ihn wachsen, und werdet Teil der Comunity.

_*Die ersten 10 neuen Spieler die sich im TS bei einen den beiden Eventleitern meldet bekommt eins der EverydayAltis starter packete !(auf unserem server) *_

Man sieht sich auf EverydayAltis.de


----------



## PR1ME12 (28. April 2014)

Unser Clan insxicht-Gaming.de hat sich einen Arma3 Altis life server geleistet! Wir  haben einige Erneuerungen eingebaut und eine sehr individuelle Map zusammengestellt! Ich denk über  die ein oder anderen Features werdet ihr euch freuen! Es wird versucht immer neue Ideen in die Map einfließen zu lassen damit die Abwechslung und der Spielspass bestehen bleibt wie z.B. den kauf von Objekten/Gebäude! Wir würden uns über euren Besuch freuen und vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Bekannte die gerne arma3 spielen, dann sagt ihnen bescheid das sie mal bei uns vorbeischauen sollen und gründet eure eigene Gang oder lernt neue Spieler kennen mit denen ihr eine gemeinsame Gang gründen könnt! Vielleicht wollt ihr auch Polizist werden, dann meldet euch bei Oezi bua, Bob oder blink und wir werden gerne mit euch über die Aufnahmen in den Polizeidienst sprechen!
Wir haben auch ein eigenes Teamspeak, das für jeden Spieler auf unserem Server zur Verfügung steht!
Warum unser Server ? 
Wir unterscheiden uns auch von der Performance da wir nicht bei einen hoster den server gemeitet haben sondern unser Server ist auf unseren Root Server zudemm auf der SSD festplatte .

Feature : 
	-SSD
	- Alkohol Anbau legal / illegal	
	- verschiedene Vehicle's / auch Farben die nicht jeder Server hat
	- Reale Preise	
	- individuelle Map	
	- Deutsche Skins ( Polizei , Autos uvm. )
	- Realesrechtsystem
	- individuelle Jobs 
	- eigene Gangzone ( min 5 Mitglieder ) 

Feature's in Planung : 
		   	- Spielhallen / Casinos 
			- Häuser kaufen  	
			- individuelle Jobs
			- Gang logo auf Gang Autos 
			- Versicherungen


Schlusssatz : Wir sind offen für ideen ihr könnt uns Verbesserungsvorschläge und auch Kritik in unserer Fourum schreiben wir werden es berücksichtigen . Wir möchten unsere Spieler fördern wir werden mehere Events in Planung haben damit  der Server Abwechslung  bekommt . 
Forum  : http://mk.pf-control.de/AltisLife/index.php?page=Index
TS ip: 212.224.84.68:9056
Server Name: [GER/Neu] Altis Life | Real Prices | InsXicht-Gaming.de
Server ip: 5.9.88.215:2302

mfG !xG| bliNk


----------



## Rxo (28. April 2014)

.


----------



## Rxo (28. April 2014)

.


----------



## Rxo (28. April 2014)

.


----------



## Rxo (28. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wir möchten gerne unseren Server Eisenschmiede hier vorstellen.

Unsere TS-IP lautet: 185.2.102.101:7775

Besucht unsere Homepage unter: http://Grandtheftarma.de

Um es kurz zu halten, liste ich hier einige Sachen auf, die wir euch bieten.


- viele verschiedene Skins 
- neue Fahrzeuge
- eine eigene Homepage -> http://Grandtheftarma.de
- eine Stark modifizierte Altis Map
- Rebellen Zone und Rebellenstadt
- nette und Aktive Admins die auf beiden Seiten Spielen
- Housing System
- automatisches Gearsave
- getrennte Zivilisten und Rebellen Spawnpunkte

- Donater Möglichkeiten 
- einen eigenen TS³
- einen 70 Slot High Performance Server
- Starke Balancierungen der Waffen
- abseilen von Helis
- fast alles auf Deutsch
- neue Animationen wie Ergeben und Jumpen
- angepasste Preise 
- Schildkröten preis erhöht 
- Startmusik
- Neue Sounds wie: Handschellengeräusche, Autogeräusche
- Drogen Effekte 
- Modifizierte Wanted Liste 


MEHR BILDER UNTER : http://grandtheftarma.de/gallery/gallery.htm EISENSCHMIEDE WE LOVE ROLEPLAY !!!


----------



## RagenRoA (29. April 2014)

So mit diesem Schreiben möchten auch wir, die Residents of Altis uns mal vorstellen.

Was Bieten wir ?
- Eine noch sehr Junge Community (2 Wochen alt)an welcher wir Täglich arbeiten. Aktuell sind wir 4 Admins sowie ca. 15 Cops die mehr oder weniger Tag und Nacht für euch vorhanden sind.
  Die durchschnittliche Besucherzahl auf unserem Server beläuft sich aktuell auf ca. 30-50 Spieler Abends, jenachdem welcher Wochentag und wie die Leute lust zu Spielen haben.

Informationen zum Server :
60 Slot
Custom Map
Nicht die standart Bank
Viele erweiterungen wie ein Casino sind in Planung, derzeitig aber noch nicht vorhanden
Stabil laufender Server, sowie regelmäßige Restarts
Faire Fahrzeug / Farmpreise

Donator :
Tempest 1500 Slot
Mohawk 500 Slot
M320 LRR
SoS Visier

Aktuell sind wir noch auf der suche nach aktiven Polizisten, welche das 18. Lebensjahr überschritten haben. Da wir extrem auf Rollplay achten, wird jeder der meint sich hier in Call of Duty zu befinden ohne Verwarnung vom Server entfernt, rumballern könnt Ihr woanders! 

Für jeden der Wert auf Rollplay legt, denke ich ist hier gesorgt.

Wie finde ich den Server ?
134.255.217.201:7896

Community Teamspeak³
176.57.131.116:2505

Community Homepage
www.residents.enjin.com (Normale Domain in Planung)

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, euch auf unserem Server sowie in unserer Community begrüßen zu können.


----------



## RagenRoA (29. April 2014)

Wir die doch noch relativ Junge "Residents of Altis" Community wollen uns einmal bei den Arma3 / Altis Life Spielern vorstellen.

Uns gibt es seit ungefähr 2 Wochen, wir bestehen derzeitig aus einem Admin Team von 4 Admins, welche Tag täglich daran Arbeiten den Server zu Verbessern und neuerungen einzuarbeiten.
Unsere Admins haben jeweils über 400-800 Stunden spielzeit in Arma3 bzw Altis Life, und wissen demnach doch relativ gut, was für eine Community wichtig ist, und was diese möchte damit sie Spaß am Spiel haben.
Demnach haben wir einige Sachen aktuell eingebaut bzw sind dabei diese auf unseren Server zu implementieren.

Für normale Spieler ist der aktuelle durchschnitt vorhanden HMMTS, ifritts, Nlaws & viele weitere Rebellen Waffen.

Unsere Donator bekommen einen ziemlich schönen Vorteil durch das unterstützen des Servers, undzwar :
Tempest Transporter 1500 Gewicht (Im Gegensatz zum HMMT Boxed 1000)
Mohawk 500 Gewicht
M320 LRR
SoS Visier

Im allgemeinen werden wir die Map zur Standart Map noch um einiges erweitern / ändern..Aktuell beispielsweise steht die Bank nicht auf Ihrer Standart Insel sondern in der Nähe ca. 7-8km von Kavala entfernt.
Es gibt fast Tägliche neue Missionfiles aufgrund der Updates welche wir einspielen.

Unsere aktuelle Homepage
www.residents.enjin.com

Unser Teamspeak :
176.57.131.116:2505

Unser Gameserver :
134.255.217.201:7896

Aktuell sind wir auch noch auf der Suche nach aktiven Polizisten, hier besteht jedoch das mindest Alter bei 18 Jahren. Bewerben könnt Ihr euch bei uns im Forum mitsamt einer passenden Rollplaybewerbung.

Alle Kiddys, troller und sonstiges haben bei uns nichts zu suchen, wir legen Wert auf eine gepflegte Community.
Falls Ihr ballern wollt, spielt Call of Duty, Danke 

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, euch auf unserem Voice oder Gameserver begrüßen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Residents of Altis - Ragen


----------



## Nightwolfs (30. April 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir möchten an dieser stelle euch unseren Arma 3 Altis Life Server vorstellen.
Der Server ist noch ganz neu und wartet auf seine ersten Besucher. Wir hoffen auf möglichst viele Spieler welche auch bei uns bleiben werden, deshalb hat der Server auch 64 Slots und können jederzeit erhöht werden da wir unseren Server auch selber Hosten (kein Nitrado Server). Div. Funktionen, Waffen, Fahrzeuge, ... werden ebenfalls noch Nachträglich eingefügt und bestehende angepasst.

Unsere Homepage (www.nightwolfs-network.de) wird demnächst auch noch angepasst und div. Funktionen für A3 eingefügt.

Zum Schluss noch die Server Adresse:
Server Name:  [GER] Nightwolfs Network - Altis Life - 3.1.2
Server IP:    85.114.142.125:2302
TS IP:        85.114.142.125:9987

Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch


----------



## Mr_Delvo (1. Mai 2014)

*Arma 3 Altis Life Steeledition*

Ein Hallo an alle! Unser Altis Life Server wird dir das perfekte Erlebnis bieten!
Wir können euch viele verschiedene Vorteile liefern, einige davon sind:
-Es gibt ein Blendgranaten-Script, für Polizisten
-Es gibt Tränengas, welches Rebellen oder Polizisten erwerben können
-Es gibt manche Fahrzeuge mit eigenen Texturen, erstellt von Steelgaming
-Die "Fastrope"-Funktion ermöglicht ein schnelles abseilen aus dem Helikopter
-Unser Server wurde komplett auf Deutsch übersetzt

*Server Name:* _[DE]Steelgaming.de|Altis Life|Benutzerdefiniert|Polizisten gesucht!_
*Server IP:* _217.114.192.174:2302_
*TS IP:* _ts3.steelgaming.de:9035_

*Um mehr zu erfahren besucht uns auf unserer Homepage(http://steelgaming.de/altis-life)!*


----------



## LowMcCarey (2. Mai 2014)

*[GER] Altis Life Vect0r.net *

Hallo liebe Gaming-Freunde,

heute dürfen wir unseren Arma3 - Altis Life - Server präsentieren!
Zur Eröffnungsfeier bieten wir 100.000 Altis-Dollar als Startgeld an.
Aber nur für kurze Zeit 
*
Altis Life Server: 85.214.208.91:2302
TeamSpeak3: 85.214.208.91*


Dies haben wir an Funktionen/Scripts hinzugefügt:
- deutsche Übersetzung auf Map und Menü
- Cop und S.W.A.T. Kleidung
- Cop Fahrzeug-Skins
- mehr Items und Kleidung für Zivilisten
- Pistole verstecken (Holstern) mit (links Shift+H)
- Spitzhacke kann mit Taste "Q" benutzt werden
- verschieden ertragreiche Rohstoffvorkommen innerhalb einer Mine (kein einfacher Radius mehr)
- Cop Spionagedrohne + Terminal (Unbewaffnet)
- Drug-Use-Script
- Civ-Spawn in Feres

Was wir auf der Map hinzugefügt haben:
- Blitz und Donner
- Zivilisten die durch Städte laufen
- Dealer die durch Städte laufen
- selbstverständlich einen Kavala Marktplatz
- Schwarzmarkt 
- mehr Ärtze
- richtige Bankautomaten
- Zentralbank überarbeitet
- Gefängnis überarbeitet
- mehrere Schießplatzanlagen für Zivilisten und Cops
- Läden sind mit Regalen und Items bestückt
- drei Cop-Checkpoints auf der großen Hauptstraße durch Altis
- Arbeitsamt für Verarbeitungslizenzen
- gekennzeichnete Rebellengebiete
- Rebellengebiete werden vom KI-Widerstand gegen Cops beschützt
- allgemein mehr Läden auf der Map verteilt
und einiges mehr... 

Das kommt in naher Zukunft:
- mehr Garagen auf der Map für Zivilisten
- mehr Fahrzeuge für Zivilisten (aber nur was Arma3 anbietet)
- Spawn für den Widerstand im Rebellenlager
- Widerstand Bombenmission
- Überarbeitung der Server-Regeln (noch Englisch)
- weitere Anpassungen der Preise

Die Altis-Life-Mod soll bei uns aber nicht viel größer als 10mb werden!
Daher versuchen wir unnötige Grafiken usw. zu vermeiden.

Zivilisten, Rebellen, Cops oder auch Leute die gerne mit entwickeln wollen, 
sind bei uns gerne willkommen!

Anfragen gerne hier im Forum oder bei uns unter folgenden Links:

Facebook Info-Page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Altis-Life-Vect0rnet/424073297736275

Forum vom Clan und Admins:
http://vect0r.net

Viele Grüße
Low McCarey


----------



## xGen3TiiXx (7. Mai 2014)

Altis Life RPG Serversuche…

….Hat hier ein Ende!
Kommt auf den “ Chilloutbude“  Altis Life Server! Dieser wurde am Montag eröffnet und besitzt einzigartige, noch nie woanders gesehene Verwirklichungen von Ideen die sowohl Altis Life als auch das Rollenspiel dermaßen verändern, dass kein anderer Server, egal auf welchem Server ihr je gespielt habt, mithalten kann!
Jetzt mal gut mit der Schwärmerei!
Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir euch auf unserem Server willkommen heißen könnten! Wir sind 3 Admins, die jede Woche versuchen Altis Life RPG aufzupäppeln, sodass egal wie lange man auf dem Server schon  spielt, immer wieder neuen Spielspaß findet! Deswegen bringen wir jeden Sonntag ein neues Update raus, wie z.B. ab nächsten Sonntag gibt es Housing, ADAC, Krankenwagen und viele neue Eventplätze, wie z.B. die jetzige PVP-Arena, die Rennstrecke, oder das Destruktion-Derby! 

       Warum solltet ihr bei uns spielen?

-	Unser Server ist schon für die nächsten 9 Monate im Voraus bezahlt und ihr müsst nie in dem Gedanken liegen, dass euer hart verdientes Geld heute weg sein könnte!
-	Unser Admin Team und die Community um den Server herum ist äußerst freundlich und steht jeder Zeit für Fragen auf unserem Teamspeak bereit!
-	Wir suchen demnächst wieder Polizisten – Ihr wart noch nie Polizisten?! Kein Thema unsere Beamtenausbildung zeigt euch alle Dinge die Ihr als Polizisten wissen müsst!
-	Man kann als Polizist jeden Rang ohne Spenderrang  bekommen!
-	Als Zivilist oder Rebelle kann man sich fast alles ohne Spenderrang kaufen!
-	Der Server hat angenehme und faire Preise – wir sind allerdings für Verbessrungsvorschläge jederzeit offen!
-	Wir haben ausführliche Regeln und einen ausgeprägten Bußgeldkatalog, an welchen sich jeder halten muss, egal welche Position er auf dem Server hat!
-	Wir legen viel Wert auf ROLEPLAY!
-	Wer einmal einen Regelbruch begeht, bekommt eine 2 Chance, ein erneuter Bruch führt zum Bann, wenn jemand sich falsch Behandelt fühlt kann man gerne zum Admin kommen!
-	Mindestalter gibt es bei uns nicht, jedoch sollte man nur auf den Server kommen, wenn man sich wirklich sicher ist, nicht nur trollen zu wollen, sondern auch ernsthaftes Rollenspiel spielen zu wollen 
-	Vieles weiteres könnt ihr ja noch selber entdecken!

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ihr mal vorbeischauen würdet! Bei Fragen stehen euch xGen3TiiXx oder Excubitor gerne bereit!

Unsere Daten:
Server IP (Bitte Vorerst nur darüber verbinden)
85.131.149.49.2302
Teamspeak 3
ts38.nitrado.net:14200
Unsere Website
Chilloutbude.enjin.com
Steamgruppe
Chilloutbude – Altis Life Server

Danke an alle die bis hierhin durchgelesen haben!
Bitte habt auch Verständnis dafür, dass im Moment nur abends circa 15 von 50 Slots belegt sind! Aber ihr könnt das ändern! Servereröffnung war erst am Montag deswegen haben alle noch nicht einen weiten Fortschritt was Geld, usw. angeht!


----------



## DiinGs (7. Mai 2014)

*HBC, diese drei Buchstaben stehen für den Hardcore Bastard Clan und sollte man sich merken. Denn wir stehen hinter unseren Aussagen und Versprechungen.​*
*Was hebt den >[GER] HBC Altis Life RP [Housing|High Performance|reale Preise|Skripts|Map|Jobs]< Server von anderen ab?*

- Eine *hohe Serverperformance*, ermöglicht durch eine ARMA3 konzipierte Hardware von Nitrado. Somit steht einem flüssigen  Spielverlauf nichts mehr im Wege.
- Ein *erwachsenes Adminteam*, welches stetig bemüht ist, auf Spielerwünsche einzugehen und den Server up to date zu halten.
- Ein *gut ausgebildetes Polizeiteam*, welches einen *Altersdurchschnitt von Mitte 20* nicht unterschreitet.
- Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf ein aktives und *gutes Roleplay*, welches auch schon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt *einen hohen Stellenwert* (auch von den schon vorhandenen Stammspielern) einnimmt.
- Unsere Preise sind dahingehend angepasst, dass *1.000.000 Dollar auch wirklich 1 Mio. Dollar* sind, und nicht nur Eine von vielen. Soll heißen, dass man sich nicht nach 2 Stunden spielen einen permanenten HEMMT leisten kann, sondern was *für sein Geld tun muss*.
- Ein *regelmässig schwankender Börsenmarkt* sorgt für eine ausgewogenen Wirtschaft auf unserem Server.
- Eine *detailliert, gut durchdachte und strategische Map* macht Altis bei HBC unverwechselbar.
- *Verschiedene Skripts*, welche schon bestehen und auch in naher Zukunft folgen werden, gekoppelt mit *verschiedenen Jobmöglichkeiten*, werden von unserem Programmierteam *stetig erweitert*.
- Ein bereits von den Stammspielern genutztes, *aktives Forum* steht unserer Community natürlich auch zur Verfügung, um Dikussionen, Wünsche und Anregungen zu äußern.
- Ein ADAC Team Steht auch bereit.

*Ihr wollt eine Firma gründen* um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln und selbststänig dazu den Aufbau organisieren?  Ihr tendiert doch eher, dem rebellischen Teil auf dem Server beizuwohnen, um dort vielleicht ein kleines Kartell zu gründen?  Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig. Euren Geschäftsideen sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt und würden euch auch gern dabei unterstützen.

*HBC Altis Life Server 217.198.136.119:2302
Teamspeak3 46.20.46.244:10034*​
*www.hbc.forumo.de​*
*Wir freuen uns auf Euch!*​
Der Server rennt und ist immer up to date. Stammspieler haben sich etabliert und sogar schon ganze Teams haben sich auf Altis bei uns niedergelassen. Erste Firmen wurden gegründet und sind im Aufbau, der ALAC (Altis Life Automobile Club) hat von Tag zu Tag mehr zu tun. Doch auch die Kriminalität ist im stetigen Aufstieg. Um dieser entgegenzuwirken, müssen wir unser Personal aufstocken.


----------



## DayzEdeka (15. Mai 2014)

Liebe Arma3 Community,

seit nun 7 Tagen ist der Server „Die letzte Bastion“ Online und wartet darauf von euch entdeckt zu werden. Nach Einstellung der Filter Option sowie der Umstellung oben Rechts im Multiplayer Overlay von Steam auf Gamespy steht dem Abenteuer nichts mehr im Wege.  Es erwarten euch aktive Admins, eine Homepage(www.dieletztebastion.com) sowie ein TS³-Server(ts3-099.lan4play.de:11042).
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Features:

-Haussystem mit Hausschlüssel und Hausinventar (erweiterbare Funktion)

-Custom Map mit einzigartig gestalteten Plätzen

-ADAC mit Abschlepp-Funktion 

-Holster-Funktion 

-Geldwäsche-System

Und auch für die Cops unter euch wird eine Menge geboten:

-Aufrüstbare Helikopter 

-Beißring, Taschentuch und Nuckel für quengelnde User 

Und noch vieles mehr! 

Schaut vorbei werdet ein Teil der Gemeinde. Als Cop, Zivilist oder Rebell werdet ihr eine Menge Spaß und viele Stunden im bekannten Altis Life Rolepay Style haben. 
Auch für Fragen stehen wir gerne zu Verfügung, die sowohl über die Homepage als auch in direkter Kommunikation im TS³-Server gestellt werden können.
Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß und bis bald.

Euer Admin-Team von der letzten Bastion


----------



## CanTexx (2. Juni 2014)

Guten Tag liebe Community,


hiermit möchte ich unseren Community Server - RoteBande.de vorstellen!​


Dieser ist 100% Custommade & 100% Deutsch.


Technisches



HIGHFPS durch Gamerzfactory Hardware

99% keine DeSyncs durch Custom Script

100% Performance - Schub durch Custom Script

Server Informationen



Custom Map

Custom Script

25 legale Jobs

9 illegale Jobs

Drogeneffekte

Alkoholeffekte

Neues Interface

Abschleppdienst

Eigene Clanbasen

Tankstellen - System

Rettungsdienst - System

Neues Nachrichtensystem

Frei einzusehender Markt

Geldwäscher - System

Eigene Uniformen

Eigene Zivilkleidungen

Rebellenzonen

Safezonen

AntiCheat - System (Dank SpyGlass)

Private Military Company (Söldner)

50.000$ Startgeld - 1.400$ PayCheck alle 10 Minuten



Screenshots

http://rotebande.de/Bilder/3.png

http://rotebande.de/Bilder/1.png

http://rotebande.de/Bilder/2.png


Allgemeine Informationen

Website: RoteBande.de - Willkommen

Forum: www.rotebande.de/community

Teamspeak 3: 94.250.222.150:9995 ​


----------



## xViiTaMiiN (3. Juni 2014)

Wir haben einen Arma 3 Altis Life Server erstellt und suchen nun Spieler die eventuell einen neuen Server suchen und Spaß am Spielen haben.
Desweiteren gibt es noch viele freie Stellen als Police Officer, Adac  etc..
Zum Start gibt es $10000 für einen guten Start. Alle 5 Minuten gibt es $1000 als Stundenlohn.

Unsere Features:
Ein selbst geschriebenes Haussystem mit Haus-Spawn, Hausschlüssel, Hausinventar, Möbel zum Kaufen 
Geldwäsche-System - Drogen geben illegales Geld, das erst beim Geldwäscher gewaschen werden muss (Dauert 15min, funktioniert mit Datenbank - also kann man den Server auch mal mittendrin neustarten)
In vielen Stellen neu gestaltete Map (neuer Marktplatz, neues Polizei-HQ...)
Viele neue Fahrzeugskins
ADAC mit Abschleppen, vollständigen Reparieren von Fahrzeugen und Umfärben von Fahrzeugen
Einpacken von Waffen/Kleidung/... in Kisten (die dann im Z-Inventar, im Kofferraum und Haus sein können)
Speichern von Gear, Fahrzeug-Kofferraum (außer illegale Sachen - wegen Balance), Haus-Inventar, Z-Inventar
Holster (Shift+H) und 'Hände Hoch' (Ctrl+Shift+H)
Manche Menüs neu designt
Für die Polizei: Aufrüstbare Waffen für Helikopter, um andere Helikopter zum Landen zu zwingen (Treibstoff ist nach Abschuss z.B. auf 5% - zielen dauert aber lange und die Waffen sind SEHR teuer)
Frei wählbare Gefängniszeit
Für Polizisten: Beißring, Taschentuch und Nuckel zum "behandeln" quengelnder User


Wir werden das Bestmöglich versuchen den Server öfters mit neuen Updates zu versorgen um den Spielspaß am Leben zu erhalten.
Wir legen sehr großen Wert auf ein vernünftiges Roleplay, das heißt die Polizei muss im Teamspeak sein wenn sie auf dem Server vertreten ist.
Durch den Voice Chat ingame gibt es ein Roleplay vom feinsten.

Genug vorgestellt, ihr sollt ja auch noch etwas auf dem Server entdecken, daher gibt es jetzt noch die Daten und dann würden wir uns freuen wenn ihr uns einen Besuch abstattet.
TS3:royality-altis.de
ServerIP:85.114.153.27:10900
Eine Homepage oder Forum gibt es aktuell noch nicht, wird in kürze erstellt.


Viel Spaß beim Spielen und Entdecken.

MFG


----------



## Lenny5000 (5. Juni 2014)

Altis Life in der Zocker-Bude


Neuer Altis Life Server Zocker-Bude mit Haussystem mit Haus-Spawn,
Hausschlüssel, Hausinventar, Kaufbare Möbel (zum Erweitern des
Inventars), Donator-Funktion (Können Helis ausparken), Autos ausparken,
Polizei-Razzia

Geldwäsche-System - Drogen geben illegales Geld, das erst beim Geldwäscher gewaschen werden muß uvm.
Zu finden:

[GER]Zocker-Bude|Housing|ADAC|Markt|usw (evtl.Gamespy)

Vorstellung: Servervorstellung

Wir freuen uns über jeden Besucher.
Vielen Dank


----------



## feierfox3000 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte euch heute unseren Altis Life Server vorstellen. Wir haben uns vor kurzem gegründet, weil wir uns auf den anderen Servern nicht wohl gefühlt haben. Wir haben uns gedacht, dass wir das besser können. Jetzt suchen wir noch aktive Mitglieder, die gerne bei uns spielen würden.



*Was haben wir?
*

- Ein Börsensystem

- Eine eigene Karte

- viele neue Berufe (LSD und Gold bspw.)

- optisch verbessertes Interaktionsmenü (mit Symbolen)

- Ganggebiet

- Erfahrene Cops

- freundliche Admins, die gerne weiterhelfen





*Wie kann ich bei euch auf den Server?
*

- IP : streetlife.nitrado.net:2302 oder 217.114.193:2302

- Teamspeak : ts3-007.lan4play.de


*Bemerkung am Rande*

- Der Server besteht noch aus 32 Slots. Wenn mehr Bürger in Altis aktiv sind, erweitern wir natürlich die Anzahl.

- Die Datei des Server ist 40MB groß, da wir viel verändert haben. Bitte habt Geduld und ladet sie einmal runter.




Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn du bald schon unser neues Servermitglied bist. Wir freuen uns über jeden User.


MfG Dein Street Life Team​


----------



## feierfox3000 (5. Juni 2014)

*Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte euch heute unseren Altis Life Server vorstellen. Wir haben uns vor kurzem gegründet, weil wir uns auf den anderen Servern nicht wohl gefühlt haben. Wir haben uns gedacht, dass wir das besser können. Jetzt suchen wir noch aktive Mitglieder, die gerne bei uns spielen würden.



Was haben wir?


- Ein Börsensystem

- Eine eigene Karte

- viele neue Berufe (LSD und Gold bspw.)

- optisch verbessertes Interaktionsmenü (mit Symbolen)

- Ganggebiet

- Erfahrene Cops

- freundliche Admins, die gerne weiterhelfen





Wie kann ich bei euch auf den Server?


- IP : streetlife.nitrado.net:2302 oder 217.114.193:2302

- Teamspeak : ts3-007.lan4play.de


Bemerkung am Rande

- Der Server besteht noch aus 32 Slots. Wenn mehr Bürger in Altis aktiv sind, erweitern wir natürlich die Anzahl.

- Die Datei des Server ist 40MB groß, da wir viel verändert haben. Bitte habt Geduld und ladet sie einmal runter.




Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn du bald schon unser neues Servermitglied bist. Wir freuen uns über jeden User.


MfG Dein Street Life Team*​


----------



## nerooo7 (7. Juni 2014)

*ZFZ-Gaming Altis Life Roleplay Server*

*IP: 85.131.230.219 Port: 2302* 


ZFZ-Gaming ist eine nette, aktive Community die auf der Suche nach neuen Mitspielern ist!
Dank eines engagierten Scripters lassen die regelmäßigen Updates keine Langeweile aufkommen. Werdet Teil der Community und gestaltet den Server mit uns!

Server/ Features:

kostenlose Gangs
sehr stabiler und laggfreier Server
aktives Roleplay
Anti-Combatlog Timer: 30 Sekunden
Tankstellen zum ausrauben
Fahrzeugtransport: große Trucks/Helis können ATV's oder eine Limousine aufladen
von Spielern erstellte Unternehmen wie Versicherung, Kartell
Geldaufheben funktioniert einwandfrei
dynamisches Markt-/ Börsensystem (Preise der Produkte (legale/illegale) ändern sich in Echtzeit, zufällige News/Ereignisse die Preise steigen odersinken lassen)
viele verschiedene illegale Produkte mit Geldwäsche
Drogen können konsumiert werden
vielfältiges Housing System: niemand weiß wo euer Haus ist, schlafen zum heilen, Garage integriert, Hausinventar kann durch Möbel erweitert werden, Ihr könnt anderen Spielern den Schlüssel zum Haus geben und ggf. das Schloss auswechseln, Haus Spawn
alle Fraktionen, bis auf Zivilisten, sind whitelisted
das gesamte Inventar, Fahrzeuginventar und Hausinventar wird gespeichert (außer illegale Drogen und deren Ausgangsstoffe)

Polizei:

neue Fahrzeuge, Uniformen
Gefängniszeit lässt sich einstellen (5-60 Min.)
Polizist kann Marke zeigen
Mund zustopfen
Drohne zur Aufklärung
aufstellbare Lampen, Verkehrshütchen, Nagelbänder
viele weitere Features!


ADAC:

eigenes HQ mit Shop/Fahrzeugen/Luftfahrzeuge
Abschleppen
Skins für Uniformen und Fahrzeuge
ADAC Depot für abgeschleppte Fahrzeuge
natürlich noch mehr!


Rebellen:

Rebellen können bei Außenposten spawnen
Syrta als eigene Rebellenstadt
neue Waffen: Selbstmordweste, Explosionsladung
bewaffneter Truck, Helikopter (keine Sorge sehr teuer)
diverse Kleidung, Ausrüstung, Waffenmodifikationen
Rebellen können Leute fesseln, foltern...


Neues Waffensystem:

Spezialwaffen für Fahrzeuge (EMP, Treibstoffvorrat senken)
 --> Luftfahrzeuge können zur Landung gezwungen werden ohne zerstört zu werden


Besucht uns auf: 85.131.230.219 Port: 2302 

Teamspeak : 62.104.20.243:10133 

Website/Forum


----------



## Simon112 (13. Juni 2014)

Der EffeXes Altis Life Server öffnet seine Pforten. 

Wir bieten:
Wertlegung auf Roleplay
aktive, freundliche Admins ( Ingame und TS )
gutes Balancing zwischen Cops und Civis
fast alles auch ohne Donation möglich
customized Map
custumized Skins
eingetragene Söldner möglich
eingetragene Rebellen möglich


Wer auf Roleplay wert legt, ist auf unserem Server genau richtig. 
Wir bieten vielseitigkeit und offenheit gegenüber größeren Aktionen von Seiten der Civis.
Wir arbeiten immer aktiv an der Map und an neuen Features.

Für´s joinen auf unserem ts einfach Effexes.de eingeben und mit leuten reden und spaß haben 
Game server Ip:  85.114.152.94 Port: 10600


Wir würden uns auf euren besuch auf unserem game server Freuen Grüße die Effexes Admin´s


----------



## Simon112 (13. Juni 2014)

Der EffeXes Altis Life Server öffnet seine Pforten. 

Wir bieten:
Wertlegung auf Roleplay
aktive, freundliche Admins ( Ingame und TS )
gutes Balancing zwischen Cops und Civis
fast alles auch ohne Donation möglich
customized Map
custumized Skins
eingetragene Söldner möglich
eingetragene Rebellen möglich


Wer auf Roleplay wert legt, ist auf unserem Server genau richtig. 
Wir bieten vielseitigkeit und offenheit gegenüber größeren Aktionen von Seiten der Civis.
Wir arbeiten immer aktiv an der Map und an neuen Features.

Gameserver IP: 85.114.152.94 Port: 10600


----------



## THDShooter (22. Juni 2014)

*TEAM HEIDELBERG​*PRÄSENTIERT​
NEUER ARMA 3 ALTIS LIFE SERVER​
ÖFFNET DIE TORE SIND GEÖFFNET​



*SO FINDET IHR UNS:*

*[GER] TEAM HEIDELBERG | Altis Life RPG | 200.000$ Startgeld | Housing |* ...



*STEAM:*

Steam Altis Life Gruppe


*WER WIR SIND:*

Wir sind das Team Heidelberg, ein Multi-Gaming Clan der überwiegend Arma III und Call Of Duty spielt. Uns gibt es seit 2003 und bestehen somit schon seit über 10 Jahren als Clan. Wir gehören zu den größten Call of Duty Cup Veranstaltern Deutschlands, daher verwundert es auch nicht, dass wir Activision als Sponsor mit ins Boot geholt haben, von ihnen tatkräftig unterstützt werden. Unsere Live Übertragungen auf Twitch werden von erfahrenen Radiomoderatoren kommentiert und somit lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall einmal reinzuschalten.



*WAS WIR BIETEN:*

Da wir selber sehr gerne Arma III spielen, haben wir uns kurzerhand dazu entschieden, einen eigenen Arma III Server zu stellen, dieser läuft auf einem eigenen Rootserver. Da uns BattleEye alleine nicht genügend Schutz bot, haben wir uns dafür entschieden ein weiteres Anti Cheat Tool zu installieren um einen rundum Schutz vor Cheatern zu garantieren.



*WEITERE VORTEILE:*


    Save Gear
    Housing System
    neues Interface
    Job System
    Polizei Razzien
    Donator Shops
    Marktsystem
    Zivilisten bekommen 200.000$ Startgeld 



... und noch vieles mehr! Aber momentmal? 200.000$ Startgeld denkt ihr euch? Tja unser Staatsapparat, sowie die Händler auf Altis sind echt gierig und wollen schnell Geld machen, genau wie ihr hoffentlich!



*WAS WIR SUCHEN:*

Wir suchen vor allem Role Player. Es ist egal ob ihr Polizist, Zivilist oder Rebell werden wollt. Ja, wenn ihr sogar das Bedürfnis habt jemanden abzuschleppen oder mit den Herzen der anderen Spielern spielen wollt, könnt ihr gerne auf unseren Server kommen, denn der ADAC und unsere Sanitäter suchen auf jeden Fall auch noch Leute.
Clans sind auf jeden Fall sehr gerne gesehen!



*IN PLANUNG:*

Da wir nicht nur auf unserem Server Patrouillieren auf dem Server durchführen, sondern auch mal gerne in den Server Daten rumspielen, haben wir auch schon einige Pläne für die Zukunft:


    Geplant ist ein eigenes Territorium für Rebellen, sozusagen ein Rebellenland mit eigenen Rebellenstädten.
    Twitch Übertragungen vom Server
    Lets Plays und Youtube Videos die vom Server handeln bzw. auf dem Server spielen 



Ihr habt weitere Ideen, Anregungen oder Tipps? Meldet euch bei unserem Support-Team



*Hallo Liebe PCGames User,*

es ist wieder soweit, wir das Team Heidelberg stellen wieder neue Spieler für unseren Server ein.


*Gesucht wird:*

- Neue Zivilisten ( Jedes Alter )
- Neue Rebellen ( Rebellen werden nur als Gruppe oder Clan aufgenommen min. 7 Spieler in einer Gruppe / Mindestalter 18 Jahre )
- ADAC Mitarbeiter ( Mindestalter 18 Jahre )
- Neue Sanitäter ( Mindestalter 18 Jahre )
- Verstärkung für den Polizei-Dienst ( Mindestalter 18 Jahre )
- Neue Scripter ( für Altis Life )
- Neue Grafiker





Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Shooter

Team Heidelberg

Web: http://www.thd-heidelberg.de
*TS3: 85.214.124.103:9988*


----------



## ebuc87 (28. Juni 2014)

So ihr lieben User 

Dann möchte ich euch mal unseren Arma 3 Altis Life Server vorstellen!

Der Fokus unserer Spielegemeinschaft ist die Zufriedenheit aller Spieler auf unseren Servern.
Wir möchten allen die Möglichkeit bieten ein ernsthaftes und faires Rollenspiel betreiben zu können ohne dabei gestört zu werden. Leute die diese Ansicht nicht mit uns teilen und anderen den Spielspaß zerstören, werden umgehend vom Server gebannt, dazu zählt auch der Teamspeak Server. Haltet euch also alle an die Regeln, dann ist ein problemloses Spielen garantiert.

Wenn ihr Anregungen, Wünschen, Beschwerden oder Fragen habt, könnt ihr uns diese auf der Homepage oder im Teamspeak stellen/mitteilen.

*Unsern Server gibt es ca. Mitte-Ende Februar und wir sind dabei ihn ständig zu verbessern!*




*Was Bieten wir ?*

* Server*

 	Umzug auf einen großen neuen geschützen Server (welcher Schutz wird aus sicherheitsgründen nicht erwähnt!)


* ALLGEMEIN*


Erwachsene Admin´s
99% Deutsch
Regelmäßige Updats
Kompetentes Team (Clan)
Zurzeit 50 Slots
Eininge Scripts sind selbst Editiert und auch eigene Scripts!
Ein Teamspeak Server mit Bereichen für Arma 3 Altis Life
Kein Donatersystem da wir alle gleich behandeln wollen!
Getrenntes Cop, Civ, Medic und ADAC konto!
Wetter-Script
Abseilen von Helikoptern
Man Kann sich Ergeben mit *Strg+H*
Waffe Holstern mit *Shift+H* und mit *Strg+H* wieder herrausholen.
Springen mit *Shift+Space*
Die Spitzhake kann per Taste *(O Taste)* benutz werden
Mehr Jobs z.b. Bear, Schwarzgebrannter, Uran, Gold u. Silber
Alkohol, Heroin, Kokain und Marijuana können Konsumiert werden und geben Effekte
Donater Fahrzeug für nicht Donater
Bearbeitete Map
Schießstand für Zivilisten usw.
Slot´s in Fahrzeugen wurde erhöht
Mehr Auswahl an Fahrzeugen, Waffen, Equipment und Zubehör
Events : Geldtransporter, Truck Konvois, Straßenrennen usw.
Equipment wird gespeichert Als Zivilist auch Z-Menu (keine illegalen Items).
Gewinn wurde angepasst sowie für Legale und Illegale Jobs
Tankstellen können überfallen werden. (Tankstelle kann COPS rufen)
Tanken kostet Geld
Custom Map
Spritverbrauch erhöht
Rebellen können fesseln, Folten und Organe stehlen.
	Datenbankunterstützes Smartphone
	Sitzmöglichkeiten auf Bänken und Stühlen
Dynamische Events (Schiffswrack)
uvm.


* PERMANENTE-GANGS*


Permanente Gruppen (eine Gruppe zu erstellen kosten bei uns 10Millionen)
Einnehmbare Gangverstecke ( wurden/werden noch verlegen umgestaltet)
Gangverstecke können Fahrzeuge gespawnt werden sowie dort gibt es nur den Offroader HMG u. Orca Bewaffnet (Orca ohne Muni)
Waffen sind dort billiger.


* CLANS*


Ganggebiete z.b.(können ab 6 Mitgliedern beantragt werden),
Eigener Spawnpiont im Ganggebiet.
* COPS*


Tränengas für Cops sowie Antigasweste
Flashbang
Unterteilung in Cop. SEK u. Militär
Mehr Skins für Fahrzeuge, Kleidung
Hunter für das SEK
Militär Strider
Für SEK und Militär Waffe um Fahrzeuge unbeschadet zu Stoppen!
mehr Waffenauswahl
Polizei kann Drogen und Alkohol test machen
Die Polizei Kann illegale Waffen beschlagnamen
Z-Menu wird gepspeichert.
Wanted +
Whitelisted Cops (mit Bewerbungen), Militär (Clan Mitglieder)


* HOUSING*


Spawen im eigenen Haus.
Speichern von Items(Waffen, Kleidung, Drinken/Essen uws.) im Haus.
Standart Housing von Tonic.


*	ADAC*


Aufladen von Fahrzeugen
Volle Reperatur von Fahrzeug mit ADAC-Toolkit
* Medic*


Die standart Sachen was der Medic mit 3.1.4
Kann Organe wieder Transplantieren


*	MARKT-SYSTEM*


Mit zufälligen Events.
Preise passen sich an(z.b. Kohle wird verkauft dann steigt z.b. Kupfer.
Events werden mit dem Arma 3 AAN Newes System angezeigt!
Events wie:
"China baut"Welt China Tower"=> Eisen-, Glas-, Zement-Preis steigen.
  Wir haben alles angepasst und verändert es ist so gut wie nichts mehr Standart bei uns!!







* Was wird wahrscheinlich noch komm:*


ADAC, bekommt noch ein paar funktionen wie Fahrzeug beschlagnahmen im HQ, Fahrzeuge an Heli hängen usw.
*Eigenentwicklung:*
Fahrzeug und Waffen Crafting-System, das heißt das ihr eure Fahrzeuge und Waffen selber herstellen könnt.
Fahrzeuge die vom ADAC und der Polizei beschlagnahmt werden landen auf einem Virtuelen (wie die Garage) Abschlepphof wo Sie dann für Geld wieder freigekauft werden können.

*Homepage:*

http://gbb-multigaming.de




*TS³:*
5.135.188.68:9942

*Server:*
erreicht ihr wenn ihr im Fliter GBB eingebt oder
mit der IP: 37.187.57.151:2312

Wir würde uns freuen euch begrüßen zu können!


----------



## ramme223 (16. Juli 2014)

-deleted-


----------



## Ravoris (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

für alle diejenigen, die nicht so den optimalen Altis Life Server für sich und seine Freunde gefunden haben, kann ich hoffentlich jetzt eine Alternative anbieten. 
Wir von exklusive-gaming sind gerade dabei einen neuen Server aufzubauen, der besonderen Schwerpunkt auf Roleplay legt.
Um dies zu gewährleisten sind wir momentan auf der Suche nach aktiven Polizisten, ADAC-Angestellten, Notärzten und selbstverständlich auch Zivilisten.

Nun es stellt sich eventuell die Frage, was unseren Server von anderen abhebt, das werde ich im folgenden schildern.

Ersteinmal sind wir ein sehr junges Projekt, was uns einigen Eifer und Wille bringt. Zugleich haben unsere Admins und Spieler aber schon vorher die nötige Erfahrung gesammelt, um dieses Projekt Ordnungsgemäß und zielstrebig durchzuführen.
Des weiteren verfügen wir bereits über einen, wenn auch NOCH kleinen Stamm an aktiven Spielern, die sehr auf das Roleplay achten und dieses durchaus Ernst nehmen.
Wesentlich interessanter wird für die meisten von euch aber vermutlich sein, wie das Leben als Zivilist auf dem Server so abläuft.

Wir bieten unseren Zivilisten: 
- 50,000 Startgeld
- eine Vielzahl von legalen sowie illegalen Aktivitäten
- den Mohawk und Hemtt(Box) uvm.
- ein voll funktionstüchtiges Housing-System
- ein aktives und freundliches Adminteam

und wir bieten jedem Spieler an, seinen bisherigen Kontostand auf dem Server gut schreiben zu lassen!!!

All unsere Features stehen euch (im Gegensatz zu den meisten Servern) vollkommen ohne Donating zur Verfügung!!!

Außerdem verfügen wir über eine Homepage (http://www.exklusive-gaming.de/portal.php), einen Teamspeak3 Server (82.211.49.238)
und selbstverständlich auch über den eigentlichen Arma3 Server ;D (82.211.49.238:2302).

Durch das frühe Serverstadium habt ihr noch dazu die beste Gelegenheit den Server ganz in eurem Interesse mit zu formen und zu prägen,
und somit euer eigenes Spielerlebnis maßgeblich mit zu gestalten.



Falls das alles euer Interesse geweckt hat, würden wir uns freuen euch bald auf dem Teamspeak, Ingame oder im Forum wieder zu treffen!

P.S.: Erschreckt nicht über die 30MB Download beim joinen, das liegt einfach daran, dass wir zahlreiche Texturen auf den Server aufgespielt haben. Dies wirkt sich allerdings NICHT negativ auf die Performance aus!

mfg

euer exklusive-gaming Admin Team


----------



## Magic1312 (21. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag

Ich möchte Euch gerne hier den Server:

[GER] Divison Wolf German Altis Life

IP Adresse: 85.25.213.18 Port:2302

vorstellen und Euch zum Mitspielen animieren falls für Euch ein gutes RP und eine nette Gemeinschaft das A und O ist.  Bei uns ist jeder willkommen ob Newbie oder Pro ob jung oder alt ob dick oder dünn.

Der Server ist relativ neu und hat im Moment in Spitzenzeiten 30-40 Spieler wovon ziemlich viele Feierabendspieler unter uns sind.

Das Alter der Spieler ist Querbeet von jung bis Leuten in meinem mittleren Alter jenseits der 30ig 

Die Administratoren und Skripter(Erfahrung seit es Altis Life gibt) sind sehr aktiv und binden die Servergemeinschaft aktiv mit Ihren Vorschlägen und deren Umsetzung ein.

Der Server ist von Anticheat/Hack Programmen geschützt und auch Administratoren selbst betreiben keinen Missbrauch.

Bei uns gibt es unter anderem:

- Sehr gute Performance ohne Serverseitige Desync's

- Selbst entwickeltes Wirtschaftssystem, welches nicht zum Restart neu anfängt zu rechnen sondern dauerhaft durchläuft.

- Volle Übersetzung ins Deutsche auf der gesamten Map

- Gut ausgereiftes MEDIC und ADAC System

- Einen Teamberuf, welchen man zu 2 ausüben muss

- Tankstellen zum überfallen

- Bankfilialen in jeder der vier großen Städte sind ebenfalls zu überfallen

- Interessante Bundesbank mit eroberbaren Gold und interessanter Technik für Rebellen und Polizei im Zuge eines Überfalls. Kein 0815 Bankraub - geschafft und vereitelt

- Gangverstecke, die wenn erobert auch je nach Standtort einen bestimmten Prozessingplatz und Bankautomat usw. dabei haben

- Permanente Gangs

- Gut strukturierte Polizei die sowohl auf RP als auch auf Fähigkeiten genau geprüft wurden und werden.

- Teure Rebellenlizenz und Waffenschein, immerhin soll es auch einiges zu erarbeiten geben und man nicht nach 4 Stunden alles besitzen. Darüber hinaus ermöglicht es nicht gleich jedem an Waffen zu kommen was RP wieder deutlich vor Shootout setzt.

- Hunter für alle Fraktionen erreichbar, somit ist Chancengleichheit gegeben

- Keine bewaffneten Fahrzeuge

- Vielzahl von individuellen Berufen sowohl für Newbies als auch Pro's

- Selbst entwickelte Designs für der Einsatzfahrzeuge aller Fraktionen sowie eine Vielzahl von Farben und Versionen bei Zivilisten Fahrzeugen

- Eigene Anwaltszulassung mit Kleidung

- Donater & Housing

Falls Ich Euer Interesse geweckt habe und Ihr mal vorbei schauen wollt, würden wir uns freuen Euch auch mal auf dem TS (division-wolf.de) oder der Homepage (www.division-wolf.de<http://www.division-wolf.de>) begrüßen zu dürfen.


New:
Auf Grund der steigenden Besucherzahlen auf unserem Server, suchen wir dringend Leute die dem Polizeidienst antreten möchten. Erfahrung ist von Vorteil jedoch nicht nötig allerdings sollte eine starke Vorliebe für RP vorhanden sein.

Mindestalter ist bei uns 16 Jahre

Nächste Grundeinweisung: Freitag 25.07.2014


----------



## TheGamers (25. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Server:

Altis Life:

Unser Server bietet viele Sachen z.b kann man alle Händler ausrauben, außerdem beinhaltet er auch das neue Bankraubsystem. Und für die Cops stehen schon Einsatzwagen in der Zentrale bereit. Er ist außerdem auch Komplett auf Real Life Preise Aufgebaut. Das heißt es dauert schon länger bis man mit seinen Ersten Heli fliegen kann. Wir bieten auch sehr viele neue Rohstoffe an. So kann man z.b mal Kirschen sammeln oder Chemikalien wie Uran durch die Gegend transportieren. Natürlich sollte die Polizei euch dabei nicht erwischen denn sonst gibt es ein schönes Bußgeld oder gar eine Haftstrafe und dann muss euch auch noch euer bester Rebellenkumpel mit einen Bolzen schneider aus dem Gefängnis holen. Naja zuviel wollen wir nun auch nicht verraten also gleich buchen? 

Die Traumreise können Sie mit der Buchungsnummer: TheGamersAtAltis.nitrado.net:2302 
starten Angenehme Unterhaltung haben sie auch wenn sie nebenbei mal hier anrufen: TheGamersAtAltis.voiceserver.me.

Stratis Life:

Wir haben auch einen Stratis Life Server erstellt er beinhaltet die gleichen Sachen wie der andere bloß etwas weniger Rohstoffe aber dafür ist die Map sehr klein und vielleicht auch mal was neues für den einen oder andern? Jetzt buchen!

Die Traumreise können Sie mit der Buchungsnummer: TheGamersAtStratis.nitrado.net:2302 
starten


TheGamers:

TheGamers ist ein Clan der am 15.07.14 ins leben gerufen wurde. Derzeit umfasst er 6 Mitglieder. 

Wir besitzen 2 Server aber dazu werde ich mich etwas weiter unten noch genauer äußern.


Hallo,
Ich bin der Owner von TheGamers und würde euch gerne unser neues Hive System vorstellen. Wir besitzen derzeit 2 Server einer hat 200 Slots und hat täglich ca. 12 User. Der andere hat 50 und kommt täglich auf 15 Slots. Diese haben Wir über ein so genanntes Hive System miteinander verbunden. Erwähnenswert ist dabei eigentlich nur das es sich um 2 Verschiedene Maps handelt. Ihr könnt also wenn euch Altis Life zu ausgelutscht ist einfach zu unseren 2ten Server gehen und auf Stratis weiterzocken, und alles was ihr dort sammelt habt ihr auch in Altis und umgekehrt. Ist das nicht Super? Derzeit sind wir auch noch ziemlich in der Aubauphase das heißt das es zu fast täglichen Updates kommt. Die Server Restarten alle 8 Stunden (0:00, 8:00, 16:00) so hat man immer genug Zeit um mal eine Tour Uran zu fahren. Wir suchen auch noch dringend nach Cops, Adac Mitgliedern und Medizinern. Diese können sich ganz einfach in unseren Forum anmelden und sich Bewerben.




Forum: TheRPGLife

TeamSpeak: ts52.nitrado.net:23000

Server Altis: 31.214.237.250:2303

Server Stratis: 5.62.68.125:2303


----------



## Thalkon (28. Juli 2014)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen Tag!

Mein Name ist Wengalf und ich darf euch hier, im Namen unseres Admin-Teams, unseren neuen Altis Life Server vorstellen.

Unser Server ist unter dem Namen: "[GER][GHOST] Altis Life 3.1.3 | NEUER
SERVER |Housing|viele Events|kein Donator|aktive Admins|Perm
Gangs|eigene Map"
zu finden.

Ihr könnt uns aber auch über unsere Server-IP erreichen, die da lautet: 5.62.118.204:2302

Außerdem haben wir auch eine eigene Homepage der ihr alle wichtigen
Informationen zu unserem Server entnehmen könnt. Die Homepage findet ihr
unter: http://ghostsvonaltis.enjin.com/

Und nun ist es mir eine Ehre euch einige Informationen zu unserem Server und zu uns als Admin-Team näher bringen zu dürfen.


Wir die "Ghosts von Altis Life", kurz [GHOST], sind eine
Rebellengruppierung auf Altis und wir bestehen aus insgesamt 10
Mitgliedern. Nachdem wir auf mehreren Server gespielt hatten und dort
mit der RolePlay-Situation sehr unzufrieden waren, entschlossen wir uns
dazu einen eigenen Altis Life Server zu erstellen. Unser oberstes Gebot
lautet: RolePlay comes first!

Unser Server ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein deutschsprachiger
RolePlay-Server, er läuft aktuell mit Version 3.1.3 und hat insgesamt 82
Slots.

Natürlich haben wir auch viele verschiedene Features auf unserem Server installiert.

Zum einen ist da unser sogenanntes "VARIABLE WIRTSCHAFTSSYSTEM". Da wir
uns prinzipiell, aus Erfahrungsgründen, gegen das offizielle
Wirtschaftssystem entschlossen haben kam schnell die Idee ein eigenes
Wirtschaftssystem zu installieren. Diese System funktioniert über Events
und Szenarios die von uns am Server veranstaltet werden und daraufhin
bestimmte Rohstoffpreise für einen bestimmten Zeitraum gesenkt oder
erhöht werden.

Passend dazu haben wir uns bemüht alle Rohstoffpreise (auch ohne unser
Wirtschaftssystem) in einem perfekten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis zu
halten, damit alle Rohstoffe gleich attraktiv sind und nicht alle User
den selben Rohstoff farmen.

Auch die Preise unserer Fahrzeuge sind an dieses System angepasst sodass
jedes Fahrzeug einen angemessenen Preis für eine dementsprechende
Leistung hat.

Natürlich haben wir auch das aktuelle Housing-System auf unserem Server
eingefügt. Es ist möglich ein oder mehrere Häuser zu kaufen, in diesen
zu spawnen und Gegenstände in den Häusern zu lagern und abzusperren.

Natürlich gibt es auch viele verschiedene spielbare Fraktionen auf unserem Server.

Die Zivilisten. Jeder der groß rauskommen will muss klein anfangen. Ein
breites Angebot an legalen Fahrzeugen, Farhzeugskins und Kleidungen
verschönern den Zivilisten den Alltag und erleichtern das Farmen.
Außerdem hat jeder Zivilist die Möglichkeit frei zu entscheiden welche
der folgenden Fraktionen er später einmal spielen möchte.

Die Rebellen. Du hast dich also für die dunkle Seite entschieden? Sobald
man sich als Zivilist ein gewisses Vermögen gefarmt hat kann man sich
dazu entscheiden der Rebellion auf Altis beizutreten. Viele exklusive
Fahrzeuge und exklusive Waffen sind nach Erhalt der Rebellenlizenz
erhältlich. Außerdem gibt es eigenes Rebellengebiet mit Rebellendorf und
mehreren Vorposten die als Rückzugsort für eine kleine Pause vom
anstrengenden Rebellendasein dienen. Außerdem haben wir als kleines
Extra eine Rebellengrenze zu diesem Gebiet eingebaut in welcher Zoll
eingetrieben werden kann.

Die Polizei. Dein Freund und Helfer. Auch unsere Cops haben ein großes
Angebot an exklusive Fahrzeugen und Waffen. Außerdem gibt es auf unserem
Server eine eigene Spezialeinheit mit eigenen Waffen und Fahrzeugen um
Gefahrensituationen zu klären. (alle Waffen und Fahrzeuge sind
Rangabhängig)

Die Medics. Lebensretter und Helfer in der Not. Die Medics haben eigene
Basen als Rückzugsorte mit eigenen Shops und stehen unter dem
Sonderschutz der Polizei.

Der ADAC. Die gelben Engel sind auch auf Altis unterwegs. Der ADAC hat
die Möglichkeit nach eigenen Kostenkatalog Fahrzeuge mit Offroader,
HEMTT oder Mohawk abzuschleppen.

Zusatz: Wir haben uns sehr bemüht ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zwischen
Cops und Rebellen herzustellen. Keine Seite hat einen entscheidenden
Vorteil gegenüber der Anderen!

Natürlich haben wir auch einen eigenen TS-Server. Spielt ihr also eine
gewisse Zeit auf unserem Server besteht die Möglichkeit das ihr einen
eigenen Channel für eure Gang von uns bekommt.

Regeln? Haben wir natürlich auch! Ein breit angelegtes Regelwerk ist auf
unserer Homepage und auf der Map ingame für alle User ersichtlich. Jede
Fraktion hat ihre eigenen strikt definierten Regeln und ja auch die
Admins!

Aktives Admin-Team. Wir haben uns als größtes Ziel gesetzt, jederzeit
für eure Anfragen, Problemlösungen oder sonstige Anliegen zur Verfügung
zu stehen. Wenn wir kontaktiert werden nehmen wir uns gerne die Zeit
solange mit Hochdruck an eurem Problem zu arbeiten bis es gelöst ist.
Außerdem dienen wir auch gerne als Vermittler wenn es mal zu
Streitsituationen am Server kommen sollte.

Und noch vieles, vieles mehr gibt es auf unserem Server zu sehen, doch dazu müsst ihr schon selbst vorbeischaun. 

Abschließend bleibt also zu sagen, da wir ein ganz frischer und neuer
Server sind freuen wir uns über jeden neuen User auf unserem Server. Wir
hoffen wir können euch mit unserem Projekt soviel Freude bereiten wie
es uns bereits macht.

Ich bedanke mich im Namen des Admin-Teams von [GHOST] und hoffe dass wir
DICH schon sehr bald auf unserem Server willkommen heißen dürfen.


----------



## melosteam (30. Juli 2014)

Wer sind wir?

Wir sind eine kleine Gruppe von AltisLife-Spielern
die nach einiger Spielzeit sich dazu entschlossen hat
einen eigenen Server zu erstellen.
Wir haben uns in den letzten Wochen einiges an Wissen
im Bezug auf AltisLife angeeignet.

Was machen wir?

Wir sind die Hoster des folgenden AltisLife-Servers:

GameServer-IP: 78.143.2.16:2302
Teamspeak3-IP: ts31.nitrado.net:20400

Was bieten wir?

-Medic-System
-Housing-System
-Neue und spezielle Fahrzeug Skins
-Mehr Waffen für Polizisten und Zivilisten
-Mehr Fahrzeuge für Polizisten und Zivilisten
-Eine veränderte Karte
-Abseil-Script
-Rebellengebiet(Kein Zutrit für Polizisten)
-Ein aktives und nettes AdminTeam
-Rolepay erfahrene Polizisten und Medics
-Viele Events

Was kommt noch?

-Ein Markt-System
-Handschellen für Zivilisten
-Mehr Jobs
-ADAC-System
-Natürlich sind wir auch offen für Vorschläge-


Zurzeit suchen wir noch Polizisten und Medics, bei Interesse auf dem TS melden.
Ich hoffe euch gefällt dieser erste Einblick, besucht doch einfach unseren Server!


----------



## ma771 (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde euch gerne mal unseren Altis Life Server vorstellen:

Unser Server besteht mittlerweile seit knapp vier Monaten und hatte seit dem schon eine Hochphase. Vor ca. eineinhalb Monaten haben wir ein großes Update auf den Server gespielt, welches leider starke Desyncprobleme hervorgerufen hat. Da niemand auf einem Server spielen möchte, auf dem es desynct, haben uns leider eine Menge unserer Spieler verlassen und nachdem wir das Problem gelöst hatten, kamen diese leider nicht mehr wieder. Wir sind ein Server mit einer wirklich sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Community, welche neue Spieler immer herzlich empfängt und hilft. Die Stammspieler und Gruppen die noch da sind, helfen Neuankömmlingen immer gerne weiter wenn sie das Spiel noch nicht so gut kennen. Sie nehmen diese gerne unter ihre Fittiche und auf Farmtouren mit, wodurch sie mehr Schutz vor Rebellengruppen haben die sie im Roleplay ausrauben wollen.

Auf unserem Server wird sehr viel Wert auf das Roleplay gelegt. Auch von den Admins werden vor allem die Roleplay-Fähigkeiten der Cops im Auge behalten. Unsere Cops sind immer nett wie hilfsbereit, drücken sich klar sowie verständlich aus und können in ungewohnten Situationen sehr gut improvisieren.

Wir bieten auch ein Spendensystem an, wodurch unser Server sozusagen am leben gehalten wird. Durch eine Spende bekommt man als Dankeschön einige Dinge wie Items billiger oder je nach Spendenlevel, auch neue Dinge hinzu. Das spenden ist völlig freiwillig! Spender werden allerdings keinesfalls bevorzugt behandelt wenn es um irgendwelche Konflikte oder Probleme mit anderen Spieler geht. Maximales Spendenlevel ist hierbei 10 Euro.

Unser Copteam ist mittlerweile eine sehr gut eingespielte Gruppe, in dem nur reife und nette Spieler zu finden sind. Und auch die Spieler die uns in dieser schweren Phase treu geblieben sind, sind wie schon oben erwähnt, sehr nett und hilfsbereit.
Das Adminteam besteht aus drei Leuten, die sich schon Jahre lang kennen und immer noch motiviert und voller Spaß zusammen "zocken".

Wir würden uns freuen wenn wir ein paar neue Gesichter auf unserem Server begrüßen könnten. Falls jemand Fragen hat, kann er uns auch gerne auf unserem Teamspeak Server (team-altis.de) besuchen. Einfach einen Cop oder Moderator (M) anstupsen und fragen 



Hier noch einige technische Dinge die wir euch auf unserem Server bieten:

*Welche besonderen Möglichkeiten bietet Ihr auf eurem Server?*
- Standarddinge wie Housing mit Hausbox für I-, sowie Z-Inventar
- dynamisches Wirtschaftssystem (Angebot und Nachfrage)
- neue Rohstoffe wie Wein, Moonshine und Zigarren für Anfänger die mehr Geld bringen als die Standardmöglichkeiten
- KART-DLC (kann auch ohne DLC, über die Aktionstaste mit Werbung genutzt werden)
- viele verschiedene legale wie illegale Farmmöglichkeiten
- drei Checkpoints in Kavala, am Flughafen und Highwaypatrol vor Sofia
- permanente Gruppen
- Söldnerbasis für seriöse Söldnergruppen
- zwei Spendenshops für Spender
- individuell angepasste Map (zweites Krankenhaus am Airport, Bank unterhalb des Airports in Neochori, Gefängnis in nähe Kavala usw.)
- funktionierendes MEDIC-System mit Hauptspawnpunkten Kavala und am Airport
- funktionierendes ADAC-System mit Abschleppfunktion bei Offroader, HEMMTT und Mohawk
- Medic/ADAC Altersbegrenzung 16+
- Rückerstattungen (bei RP-freien Aktionen oder Verbindungsproblemen (falls desyncs bei einzelnen Spielern auftreten sollten)
- Wenn wieder genug Spieler da sind regelmäßige Events wie z.b. Fahrzeugrennen mit Checkpoints und Aufgaben

- Cop Altersbegrenzung 18+
- feste Hi­e­r­ar­chie bei Polizei (Anwärter -> Polizist -> Bundespolizist -> SEK -> SEK-Chef -> Polizeichef (Admins))
- Cops mit viel Erfahrung und RP-Fähigkeiten (auf RP wird sehr viel Wert gelegt (wird auch von den Admins im Auge behalten))
- Bewerbungsphasen für freie Copplätze und professionelle Einstellungsgespräche für Anwärter

- Stetige Verbesserungen in Form von neuen Scripts durchs Adminteam
- Forum mit Bugreport, Rückerstattungsthread der täglich von 5 Moderatoren, die das Adminteam unterstützen, kontrolliert und abgearbeitet wird
- Moderatoren die im Teamspeak bei Fragen, Problemen und Konflikten immer angestupst werden können, die immer objektiv und neutral helfen
- Auf dem Teamspeak Server kann jede Gruppe einen eigenen passwortgeschützten Channel bekommen


*Serverdaten:*
- Rootserver
- Gameserver 64-Slots
- Teamspeak mit 64-Slots
- Testserver um neue Scripte etc. zu testen

Skins:
- reichlich verschiedene Fahrzeug-Skins für Zivilisten (bis zu 7 pro Fahrzeug)
- ADAC / MEDIC Skins für Fahrzeuge, Helikopter und natürlich Kleidung
- verschiedene Polizeiskins
- zahlreiche Kampfanzüge (Rebellen), Zivilskins, Westen, Hüte, Rucksäcke etc.

Verschiedenes:
- Stetige Weiterentwicklung des Server durch neue Scripts und Karten-Updates
- regelmäßige Serverrestarts (alle 4 Stunden: 7:00, 11:00, 15:00, 19:00, 23:00, 03:00 Uhr)
- Straßenbarrieren, Kegel und Scheinwerfer für Absperrungen oder Mobile-Checkpoints
- Auto-Save bei jedem Pay-Check
*
Wie finde ich den Server?*
Teamspeak: team-altis.de
IP: 176.28.46.106:2302
Servername: [GER] Team Altis | Root-Server | Housing | Economy | Medic/ADAC
Einfach in die Serversuch als HOST "Team Altis" eingeben!


Wir haben auch ein kleines Promovideo 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Zd_5xMmbc&list=UUNMRVVHhJEHDbaw7mGHBovw


Wie schon oben genannt würden wir uns auf einen Besuch von euch freuen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das gesamte Team-Altis Team


----------



## TheHardwell (19. August 2014)

Die Equestria Community sucht aktive Altis Life Spieler die Spaß an RP haben!
Wir haben einen Arma 3 Altis Life Server der viele Mods beinhaltet sowie eine Costum Map.
Suchst Du oder deine Gruppe einen netten Altis Life Server mit einen Admin und Polizisten? Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Unser Server läuft seit ungefähr eine Woche und wird ständig weiterentwickelt.
Unser Admin hatt Erfahrung wenn es um das leiten eines Arma Servers
geht und für ihn ist fast nichts unmöglich!
Wenn Du veränderungsvorschläge hast, kannst du sie gerne mitteilen und es wird sicherlich eine Lösung gefunden. Vergess aber nicht:

Dieser Server ist noch im Aufbau und bietet folgendes:
-      Extra Waffen( noch nicht vollständig aber kommt noch alles)
-      Housing
-      Ausrauben der Zentralbank
-      Tankstellen Überfälle
-      Eine Map die ständig optimiert wird
-      Permagruppen
-      Medics
-      Angepasste Preise(Drogen sind noch gleich vom Preis her, wird geändert)
-      Spannende und Aufregende Events
-      Nette Community

Was wird noch kommen:
-      Eine eigene Gruppen-Base
-      Mehr Jobs
-      ADAC
-      Und vieles mehr...

Hier kannst du uns erreichen:
Forum: http://equestria.forumprofi.de/portal.php
TS3:   85.214.218.195
Server: 128.65.213.52:2302



MFG
Die Equestria Community
​


----------



## Arachanoss (30. August 2014)

*Altis Life Community*​​*Die secret-empire Community Sucht neue Aktive Spieler die Spaß an Roleplay  haben*​*und einen gut geführten Server suchen.*​*Folgende dinge bietet der secret-empire Server*​​Events​​Housing​​Donator​​Notärzte​​Nette Leute​​Firmengründung​​Transportsystem​​Überarbeitete Karte​​regelmäßige Updates​​Aktive Administratoren​​Wirtschaftssystem (Börse)​​Eine Vielfalt von Legalen und Illegalen Rohstoffen​​Die Möglichkeit sich eine Eigene Basis errichten zu lassen​​Die Chance auf einen Eigenen Ts3 Channel für euch und eure Gruppierung/Clan​​*www.secret-empire.de*​*
**IP: 85.214.145.234:2302*​​


----------



## Fuchsgamer (9. September 2014)

Der Clan server des deathsquad sucht noch aktive spieler für den altis life server,ein ts ist vorhanden(ip unten). 
im Server steckt schon ein bisschen arbeit, wir haben schon einige sachen drin:
-Housing
-Neue skins ( kommen noch mehr)
-Medics
-black lagoon markt system
Auserdem haben wir noch:
-nette spieler ;D
-nette und aktive admins 
-public cop slots (troller bekommen insta ban)
-Auf dem server herrscht 99% RP
-Admins,cops und medics werden noch gesucht
-Als clan kann man seine eigene clan base bekommen(kostet ingame 300Millionen für die gang oder den clan)
-Perma Gangs
-Veränderte preise
-mehr waffen und fahrzeuge
und vieles mehr kommt einfach auf den server und lasst euch überraschen ;D

Wenn ihr interesse habt einfach auf den server kommen oder ins ts. Wir brauchen noch mehr Feedback für die skins und den ausgleich von cops und civis.
Jeder kann einem admin waffen,skins oder fahrzeuge vorschlagen die er einfügen soll( wird dann intern unter den admins abgestimmt )

IP des Server (ARMA3):85.131.185.65:2302
IP des TS Server (TS3):ts42.nitrado.net:13500

Der server owner ist unter der woche immer ab 18:00 Uhr online, wenn ihr fragen oder so habt einfach fragen ;D
Ich wünsch euch allen noch viel Spaß beim zocken 

LG Tobias


----------



## Fuchsgamer (9. September 2014)

Leider sind folgende plugins abgestellt wegen bugs:
-prostitution
-marktsystem
-drogen einehmen


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2014)

Fuchsgamer schrieb:


> Leider sind folgende plugins abgestellt wegen bugs:
> -prostitution
> -marktsystem
> -drogen einehmen



Du meinst nicht "leider" sondern "zum Glück", sonst hätte ich die Anzeige leider eh löschen müssen.


----------



## TheWachter (9. September 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Es gibt einen neuen Altis Life Server den wir Euch gerne vorstellen möchten. 

Servername: [Ger|DE]Revolution-GC.de AltisLife
Serveradresse: 84.200.1.77
Port: 2302
Filter: Revolution

Ihr habt zwei Möglichkeiten unseren Server zu betreten:
Entweder Ihr geht unten rechts übern den Button &#8222;Eingabe&#8220; und gebt die Adresse und den Port ein oder Ihr benutzt auf der linken Seite in der Mitte den Filter. 
Dort gebt Ihr im Feld &#8222;Host&#8220; einfach Revolution ein. Wird beim Filter der Server nicht angezeigt klickt oben auf Steam. 
Die Anzeige springt auf Gamespy um und der Server sollte nun angezeigt werden. 

Nun ein paar Infos zu unseren Server:


Marktsystem: Ihr könnt über das Z-Menü Ingame jederzeit auf die Marktpreise blicken und somit die Entwicklung der verschiedenen Rohstoffen im Auge behalten.
Haussystem: Die Häuser und Garagen können unter verschiedenen Preisen erworben werden und ihr könnt Kisten in euer Haus stellen.
ADAC: Die gelben Engel sind für Dich da. Egal ob Du abgeschleppt werden musst, Dein Fahrzeug repariert werden musst oder du irgendwo feststeckst.
MEDIC: Solltet Ihr einmal euer Leben lassen oder Euch verletzen, haben wir sehr kompetente Ärzte und Sanitäter die jederzeit für Euch da sind.
COPS: Wir haben von den Streifenpolizisten über die Seals bis zu den BlackOps alles vertreten.Sie sind nicht nur Nett und Hilfsbereit sondern auch mal für ein Späßchen zu haben.
Schießplatz: Auf diesem Übungsgelände habt Ihr die Möglichkeit Euren Umgang mit Waffen und Eure Schießfähigkeiten zu trainieren. Ob allein oder in der Gruppe.
Fast Eject: Ihr könnt aus dem Hubschraube mit dem Fallschirm springen und somit die Welt von Altis einmal aus einer anderen Perspektive erleben.


- Es wurden neue Jobs eingefügt (weitere folgen)
- Preise wurden überarbeitet und angepasst
- Neue Skins für Fahrzeuge
- Bußgeldkatalog is auch vorhanden
- Der Server hat 70 Slots und is extra für Altis life angepasst 
- Für eine bessere Kommunikation mit &#8211;und untereinander steht ein Ts Server zur Verfügung
- alle 6 Stunden  wird der Server automatisch neu gestartet (mit Ankündigung)




Egal ob Ihr Euer Altis Life Leben als Zivilist oder Rebell bestreiten möchtet,Euch der Mafia anschließt oder einen unternehmerischen Weg einschlagt, 

Ihr seid jederzeit Herzlich Willkommen. 

Unsere freundlichen und aktiven Admins arbeiten regelmäßig an weiteren Veränderungen und Neuerungen um den Server weiterhin interessanter zu gestalten. 

Für Fragen und Anregungen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung!

Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch 

Euer Revolution Team


----------



## silverbeam19 (4. Oktober 2014)

Northcoast Fun Clan Präsentiert:

 

Die Zeiten der Gewaltlosigkeit und der Harmonie hören längst der Vergangenheit an, von Sicher und Entspannend kann auf dieser Trauminsel nicht mehr die Rede sein. Die Zeiten auf *Altis* haben sich enorm geändert und nichts ist, wie es früher einmal war. Das Ruhige, Lockere und Familiäre Umfeld gibt es längst nicht mehr.

 

                                                       ALTIS LIFE!!

 

Besuche unseren Server und erlebe ein neues Abenteuer mit Events und regelmässigen kleinen Gags (Eastereggs)

 

Wir möchten Euch neben dem normalen Farmen und Geld verdienen, spannende Erlebnisse bieten die Ihr so schnell nicht mehr vergessen werdet.

 

 

                                                                                  - The Purge

 

- Ist dein Überlebenswille stark genug oder wirst du in dieser Nacht dein Leben lassen. Kämpfe alleine oder schliesse Dich einer Gruppe an, doch vertraue niemandem..denn in dieser Nacht ist alles erlaubt. Polizei und Sanitäter sind in diesen Stunden nicht verfügbar. Alles ist Erlaubt....

 

- Das berühmte "The Purge" Event wird bei über 15 Spielern immer am Samstag um 22:45 alle 2 Wochen Stattfinden!

 

-  Viele andere Events sind in Planung und werden bei genügend Spielern umgesetzt

 

 

 

 

                                                                                      Weiter bieten wir:

 

- Aktive und nette Admins

 

- Ständige Updates

 

- Wöchentliche Bürgermeister Selektion

 

- Neue Farm-Felder (Für Uran das Ilegal ist, wird zwingend eine Wissenschaftler- Schutzbekleidung   benötigt.

 

- Mehr / Neue Polizeiausrüstung (Abseilen bei jeder Fraktion)

 

- Neue Skins für alle Fraktionen

 

- Nervenkitzel bei der "Purge" Ansage

 

- Neue möglichkeiten Geld zu verdienen

 

- Tankstellen ausrauben

 

- Mehr Inhalte in den Shop`s

 

- Einkaufsmall  gibts in jeder grösseren Stadt

 

- Wanted + System für Polizei

 

- Party`s

 

- Casinos (BlackJack)

 

- Allgemein neu hinzugfügte Sounds

 

- Organhandel

 

- Marktsystem

 

- Epische Events

 

- Spieler Tags und Rang (vorübergehend nur Polizei bis Rang 19)

 

- Unterstützung von Blastcore & JSRS2.2, (Freiwillig, ohne Fehlermeldungen!)

 

Haben wir euch Neugierig gemacht? Dann auf nach Altis Life und besucht unseren Server! Wir brauchen euer Feedback um den Wünschen gerecht zu werden und umzusetzen.

 

Wir freuen uns auf Dich :-)

 

Teamspeak3 IP: northcoast.shout.li

 

Servername:

[GER]Altis Advanced Life by www.northcoast.clan.su | The Purge | Free Permanent Gangs and more

 

Server IP: *85.190.142.191:2302*


----------



## ar1zona (6. Oktober 2014)

Tag an alle zusammen,
Auf diesen Wege möchte Wir unseren neuen Server Crossing Lines vorstellen, der nach einer kleinen Umbauphase und Umzuges zu neuem Leben erwacht ist.
Wir lieben gutes RP und achten sehr darauf.
Unser Server bietet:
- Housing System / Basen bauen
- Medic / ADAC / Cops
- Blitzer-Fallen
- Permanente Gangs + Konto und Gang Hideouts
- Cops mit Hundestaffel / SWAT
- neue Verdienstmöglichkeiten
- viele verschiedene Fahrzeug-Skins für Cops / Medic`s und Civ`s
- eigene Rebellenstadt auf der südlichen Halbinsel im getrennten Rebellengebiet
- Fahrzeuge beladbar mit Frachtkisten / Container / Booten
- Preise sind realitätsnah angepasst
- Tankstellen komplett nutzbar
- eigene Ölbohrinsel

*- Stellenausschreibung bei der Polizei (18+)*
Falls ihr noch mehr erfahren wollt könnt ihr uns einfach mal auf unserer Facebookseite oder auf unsere Homepage besuchen.
Natürlich haben wir auch TS, falls mal ein Gespräch gewünscht wird
Unsere Daten mal für euch im Überblick:
https://www.facebook.com/crossinglinesaltislife
http://crossinglines.enjin.com/home
Server IP :146.0.32.173
*TS³ : 146.0.32.173


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## TraschCrafter (10. Oktober 2014)

Hey,

Wir freuen uns das du dies hier liest und  würden Dich gerne auf unserm TS³ und dem Altis Server der Altis Community Choice begrüssen.


Wir sind ein Zusammenschluss von Spielern, die Zusammen eine Altis Community aufbauen wollen, in dem die Community mitentscheiden darf. Im Grunde heist das für dich, steht eine Entscheidung an oder willst du was ändern, schlag es im Forum vor und es wird mit der Community darüber abgestimmt.

------------------------------------------------

Wie erreichst du uns?:


Forum: http://altis-community-choice.de/


TS³ Adresse: 109.75.187.77:24967


Server IP: 5.101.167.7:2302

------------------------------------------------

 

Was bieten wir:

- bleibende Gruppen für alle
- Housing
- Cops, Sani´s und Adac aktiv auf dem Server
- eigen überarbeitetes dynamisches Marktsystem
- Abseilen aus Helikoptern jeglicher Fraktion
- Donatorstufen im Wert von : ( 3&#8364;, 6&#8364;, 9&#8364;, 12&#8364;, 15&#8364 ohne PayToWin dennoch mit Vorteil
- eigene Fahrzeugskin´s
- Tankstellenüberfälle
- Handyakku´s
- Animationen für Drogen
- Neue Job´s
- Arlarmanlangen in allen Fahrzeugen auf Altis als Standart
- Schussfreie Zonen in Kavala, Pygros und Athira
- Sound für Handschellen
- Sitz-Script
- SMS-System zum Nachlesen erhaltender Nachrichten
- Eigen´s umgebauter Marktplatz mit vielen Parkmöglichkeiten
- Aktiv spielende Admin´s ohne jegliche Sonderrechte
- Volljährige Serverleitung und Community Betreuung durch Master Admin´s oder Community Admin´s
- möglichkeit eine Gruppierung zu bilden
- Rebellengebiet für die die den Cops mal aus dem Weg gehen wollen
- Trainingsgelände der Cops, was auch für eine kleine Platzmiete für jegliche Gruppen verfügbar ist.
- Regelmäßige Update´s die das Spielen verbessern sollen. Und jedes Update kommen Features hinzu!
- Eigener Root was laggfreies Spielen ermöglicht!

------------------------------------------------

Zu Anfang gibt es von uns auch was.

Als Startgeschenk gibt es $30.000 Cash anstatt der üblichen $6.000 um euch einen guten Start zu gewähren. So könnt ihr gleich durchstarten und Altis voll ausleben.

------------------------------------------------

Du willst einen Server mit aktiven Cop´s, Sani´s und Admin´s, auf dem du nicht sofort alles hast, dafür wirklich arbeiten musst, eine nette Community und hilfsbereite Admin´s?

Dann ist der Server der Altis Community Choice deine erste Wahl.

------------------------------------------------

Du hast Fragen oder Anregungen? Dann komm ins Forum oder auf´s Ts und es wird sich um dich gekümmert.

------------------------------------------------

Partnergruppen:

- ZwackCraft
- Youtube Germany

------------------------------------------------

Wir hoffen das wir dich bald begrüßen dürfen.


----------



## thehammer123 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich möchte euch hier unseren Altis Life (Arma3) Server vorstellen.

Servername: [GER] MoneyBoyGmbH

Serveradresse: *5.62.67.234*

*Port: 2302*

*Slots: 64*

 

*Teamspeak 3: 194.169.211.28:13000*

 

 

*Unser Team:*

*Wir sind ein 7 Mann großes Team, bestehend aus 2 Serveradmins und Supportern. *

*Anmerkung: Unsere Admins sind sehr aktiv und hilfsbereit.*

 

 

*Unser Server bietet:*

 

*- ausgeklügeltes Wirtschaftssystem (Black Laggon)*

*- Gehaltscheck: 500&#8364; alle 5 Minuten und 10.000&#8364; Startgeld*

*- Housing mit kleinen Zusätzen*

*- Blitzer in allen großen Städten von Altis*

*- Inventar wird gespeichert-auch das Z-Menü*

*- Bier und Whisky kann gekauft und getrunken werden*

*- Hunde für alle*

*- Zivilisten können mit Handschellen andere festnehmen (auch cops)*

*- Tankstellen haben Shops und können ausgeraubt werden*

*- Taxiservice, man kann sich zwischen den Städten teleportieren für einen Aufpreis*

*- Niere(organ) kann man anderen Spielern klauen und verkaufen*

*- Selbstmordweste im Rebellen-Shop*

*- **2 Donator-Shops auf der Map*

*- neue Rohstoffe wie z.B. Gold, Silber, Uran, Schwarzgebranntes, Vodka und Trauben*

*- **Gangkonto und Rebellenverstecke*

*- Rückerstattungen, bei RP-freien Aktionen oder **bei **desyncs **(mit Beweis aber!)*

*- **und vieles mehr...*

 

 

*Polizei, Notärzte und ADAC:*

 

*- Polizisten können Alkoholtests durchführen*

*- Blink Pylone und Straßensperre für Polizei und ADAC*

*- Polizei kann sich vom Helikopter abseilen*

*- Tränengas für hochrangige Polizisten mit Antigasmaske für Polizisten und Rebellen*

*- 2 unterschiedliche Sirenen und eine Warnmeldung (auf deutsch)*

*- Überwachungskameras an der Bundesbank*

*- Geschwindigkeitskontrollen*

*- Polizei kann Waffen von Spielern abnehmen*

 

*Polizei-Level: Ordnungsbeamter, Polizist, Oberkommissar, Bundespolizist, Bundeswehr, SEK und die beiden Polizeichefs*

 

 

*Was ist für die Zukunft geplant?*

 

*Wir arbeiten gerade an einem übersichtlichem Ampelsystem, **sowie an einem Plan für regelmäßige Events, Drogen zum konsumieren und Youtube-Videos. Weitere Wünsche und Anregungen kann man gerne bekannt geben und dann wird geguckt wie man es realisieren kann. **Skins werden in näherer Zukunft erneuert **und ein Forum ist **auch **im Aufbau.*

 

 

*Was ist uns wichtig?*

 

*Uns ist wichtig, dass ihr euch gut im RP verständigen könnt. **Außerdem wäre uns wichtig das ihr** nicht nach 2 Minuten, die ihr auf dem Server seit, fragt ob ihr Polizist werden könnt. **Schaut euch lieber erstmal den Server an und guckt ob er euch gefällt **und dann könnt ihr euch ja mal im TS vorstellen.*

 

 

*Wenn es fragen oder Anmerkungen gibt, könnt ihr euch gerne an einen Supporter **vom Server **wenden oder an die Admins. Ich kann versichern das euch dann auch geholfen wird. *

 

 

*Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbei kommt.*

 

 

 

 

 

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*

 

*thehammer*


----------



## Kuni03 (21. Oktober 2014)

*Wir stellen unser Arma 3 &#8211; Altis Life Vorhaben/Projekt vor*
*Wer sind wir:*
Wir sind ein erwachsenes Admin-Team im Alter von 25+. Dazu kommt eine kleine Gruppe (8-10) von Stammspielern, im Alter von 18+, die bereits seit ein paar Wochen regelmäßig auf unseren Server aktiv sind.

*Was suchen wir:*
Wir suchen Arma 3 Spieler die Lust haben mit uns eine Role-Play-Communitiy aufzubauen und Spaß am Spiel haben. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob ihr als Einzelperson auf unseren Server kommt oder als Gruppe, solange ihr offen seid und auch Spaß daran habt mit anderen zusammen zu spielen.

Bei steigender Spielerzahl such wir selbstverständlich auch immer wieder Nachwuchs um die Reihen des ADAC, der Medics und natürlich auch der Cops zu füllen. Aber bitte nicht frisch auf dem Server verbinden und gleich fragen ob man sofort Cop werden darf ;-). Jeder bekommt eine Chance, sobald wir sehen, dass er auch aktiv ist und Interesse an einer Communitiy hat. Da ich euch die Zeit sparen will und ich selbst auch keine Lust dazu habe alle zu lesen, braucht ihr keine Bewerbungen oder etwas Vergleichbares zu schreiben. Jeder der sich bewerben möchte wird um ein kurzes Gespräch gebeten, nachdem wir dann entschieden ob es passt oder nicht.

*Was bieten wir:*
Einen stabilen Arma 3&#8211;Altis Life 3.1.4 Server mit 64 Slots.
Wir haben die Map nach unseren Vorstellungen individualisiert, einige neue Funktionen/Skripe eingefügt und einige neue Berufe.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Funktionen die Verfügbar sind:
- Housing
- Ingame Editor, um z.B. Eventgelände während der Serverlaufzeit anlegen zu können
- Droge mit Effekt
- Dynamisches Marksystem, die Preise ändern sich je nachdem was und wie viel verkauft wurde
- Ausgewählte Tankstellen können überfallen werden
- &#8230; und noch ein paar. Es kommen auch regelmäßig neue Funktionen hinzu.

Zusätzlich zu den Cops haben wir für ein schönes Role-Play noch die Medics und den ADAC.

Bei unseren Berufen haben wir uns ein wenig Kreativität erlaubt. Die Auswahl reicht von Bier (aus 2 Rohstoffen), über Muscheln bis hin zu griechischen Spezialitäten wie Ouzo oder Ziegenkäse.
Mit unseren neusten Berufen versuchen wir das farmen in Teams zu fördern. Es ist möglich Bier (aus Hopfen und Gerste verarbeitet) oder Ouzo (aus Anis verarbeitet) in Flaschen (aus Sand verarbeitet) abzufüllen und teurer zu verkaufen, als wenn man die einzelnen Zutaten getrennt verkauft.

Sobald eine gewissen Anzahl von Spielern online sind (ab 10) wird es auch regelmäßig Events mit schönen gewinnen und der Möglichkeit zu noch schöneren Role-Plays geben.

Das &#8222;Begrüßungsgeld&#8220; bei uns beträgt 10.000$. Es ist nicht viel aber reicht für die erste Ausstattung. Wir wollen, das ihr euch die Sachen selbst erarbeitet und dadurch im späteren Verlauf vorsichtiger damit umgeht.
Schießgeile Leute, die ohne Rücksicht auf eigene oder fremde Verluste mit ihren Fahrzeugen durch die Gegend rasen suchen wir definitiv nicht.
Leihgaben von Fahrzeugen zum schnelleren Start sind durchaus möglich, hängt aber auch vom Auftreten des jeweiligen ab. Kommt ins TS und redet einfach mit uns.

Für aktive Gruppierungen besteht die Möglichkeit eigene Spawnpunkte, Skins, TS-Channel oder auch Gebiete zu bekommen.

Sehr gerne gehen wir auch auf Wünsche ein. Sollten sie in unser Konzept passen, werden wir versuchen diese umzusetzen.

Mal abseits von RPs sind wir aber auch immer für jeden Spaß zu haben =).

*Wo wollen wir hin:*
Wir wissen, dass wir uns mit den Funktionen nicht von der Masse der anderen Server abheben, aber das ist auch nicht unser Ziel. Wir wollen eine Communitiy aufbauen, mit der wir viele Events und Role-Plays starten können. Am schönsten wäre es natürlich wenn, nach einer gewissen Zeit, einige Gruppen vorhanden sind die auch selbst kleiner Aktivitäten starten. Aus diesem Grund werden bei uns auch nur Skripte eingebunden, die für diese Zwecke sinnvoll sind.

*Unsere Bitte:*
Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben schaut doch einfach mal für ein paar Stunden vorbei und probiere den Server aus. Schreiben kann ich hier viel, aber euer eigener Eindruck ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Noch ist nicht viel los bei uns, aber wenn ihr nicht gleich wieder die Verbindung trennt wenn nicht viel los ist, sondern euch erstmal in Ruhe umguckt und uns eine Chance gebt, bin ich optimistisch das wir die Kurve bekommen.
Sehr gerne könnt ihr auch in unser TS kommen, die Stammspieler und die Admins sind immer dort zu finden wenn sie online sind.


Kommt doch einfach vorbei und helft uns eine Communitiy aufzubauen in der man viel Spaß haben kann. Wir freuen und auf euch.



Servername: [GER]Blacklife Altis Life, Casino, Jobs, Events

IP Adresse: 85.131.238.134 Port: 2302

TS3: ts.blacklife.eu

Grüße Kuni


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Spiel kommen auf jeden Spieler 50 Server, oder?


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Spiel kommen auf jeden Spieler 50 Server, oder? 

 

Everybody wants to rule the world ^^

 

Als Admin hat man die meiste Macht


----------



## vampirdevil (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ,

 

Seit gestern um 20:30 ging unser neuer Altis Life Server on und hiermit lade ich euch Herzlich ein mit uns Admin´s und spieler sind 20+ und

wir legen viel werd auf RP.

 

Server IP: 5.62.100.146:2302

 

Servername : Altis Life - Controlled Chaos

 

Der Server läuft auf 3.1.4 , dauerhafte Gangs, Housing, Marktsystem etc.

 

Es gibt sogar noch was für euch wir suchen noch ein paar Leute die gerne Medic spielen möchten und die sollten auch 18+ sein.

 

Grüsse euere Admin´s von Controlled Chaos

 

http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/5.62.100.146:2302/


----------



## RDC-Gaming (3. November 2014)

*Hallo Leute!*
 
Wir von [RDC] Rebels dont cry sind eine nette Community und möchten hier mal unseren Server vorstellen. Jetzt denken sich viele von euch, warum soll ausgerechnet ich nochmal neu bei RDC bei 0 anfangen?
 
Wir arbeiten in einem engagierten Team zusammen um euch den größtmöglichen Spielspaß auf Altis zu ermöglichen. Dabei arbeiten wir ununterbrochen mit euch zusammen um den Server nach euren Wünschen immer weiter zu entwickeln!
Die meisten unten aufgeführten Funktionen wurden von unseren Spielern vorgeschlagen und von den Scriptern umgesetzt.
 
Wer sich im Forum anmeldet und sich bei einem der Admins mit folgendem Gutscheincode meldet, für den gibt es ein zusätzliches Startgeld von 25.000$ auf dem Server. Admins sind Juan Cabrillo ehemals Dirk Pitt, Mäc Budda, Mike Hammer und Willie MacMoran (alle 20+).
 
*Gutscheincode: BUFFED*
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Nha1MoFlE&list=UUcOukNdESx_lbRi985tLM0g
 
 
Aber nun genug gelabert, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung unserer Scripte/Funktionen auf unserem Server:
 
Es läuft die Altis-Life Version 3.1.4.8 von Tonic!
 
*Aktuelle RDC-Version ist 1.4.0*
 


Gehörschutz im Helikopter
Viele neue Jobs (Hühnerfarm, div. Drogen, Alkohol (legal/illegal))
Neue Jobs die aus mehreren Sachen kombiniert werden müssen
Wantedliste für Zivilisten am Informanten einsehbar
Gummizelle im Kavala Krankenhaus für gestörte Personen (Troller)
Permanente Wantedliste
Mit dem Gangkonto kann überall bezahlt werden
Ausgeklügeltes Medic-System (Wiederbelebter landet automatisch auf Trage und kommt mit ins Krankenhaus)
Cops können Gefängniszeit manuell einstellen
Spritverbrauch der Fahrzeuge drastisch erhöht
Boote besitzen einen Anker
Cops können alle Waffen im gesamten Gear anzeigen lassen und entwaffnen
Medics haben eine eigene Sirene
Drogen können benutzt werden und die Polizei hat einen Drogentest
Tankstellenshops die auch überfallen werden können
Zum Farmen werden immer Gegenstände benötigt
Verbesserte, teurere Farmgeräte die schneller sind
Diverse Sounds (Auto Alarmanlage, Sie sind umstellt, ergeben Sie sich (Cops) uvm.)
Diverse Skins
Kabelbinder für die Rebellen
Wanted + für die Cops zum manuellen hinzufügen von Verbrechern
Tempest-Gerät (Farmt von alleine, verbraucht dabei Benzin)
Diverse Speisen und Getränke
Mobile Blitzgeräte der Polizei (Civs können diese Hacken und Fotos löschen)
Gang-Häuser stehen im PVP Gebiet!
*NEU*


Man spawnt da, wo man ausloggt/zuletzt gespeichert hat
Paintball Arena Wer mit einer Paintballuniform außerhalb der Paintball-Arena erwischt wird, erhält einen 3-Tage Ban ohne Vorwarnung!!!
Bei Problemen diesbezüglich sofort an einen Admin wenden oder das Kontaktformular im Forum benutzen. (Am besten neue Kleidung kaufen)
Fahrzeugversicherung (Beim Airfield zu kaufen)
GPS Tracker hinzugefügt (Copshop, Rebellenmarkt)
Sendet alle 10s die Position des Fahrzeugs
Benzin muss man nun bezahlen
Polizeiuniform ermöglicht Blaulicht in Polizeifahrzeugen zu benutzen
Fische können nun geräuchert und beim Fischmarkt verkauft werden
Auf Stühle setzen hinzugefügt
*UPDATE*

 


Neue Spieler erhalten Obstpflücker + 2 Essen/Trinken
Whiskey Effekt geändert
LSD Effekt eingefügt
Zuckerhändler hinzugefügt
Neue Poilzei Yelp Sirene
Wiederbelebte kommen direkt auf die Trage
Regeln aktualisiert
 

 

*Für spätere Updates bereits in Arbeit*
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ikea Möbelhaus zum individualisieren des eigenen Hauses
Z-Menu wird zum Tablet umgebaut
Schließfächer für Zivilisten
Um aus dem Gefängnis entlassen zu werden muss man bald dort arbeiten

 

 

 

*Unseren AltisLife Server findet ihr unter folgender IP-Adresse:*

*176.57.141.110:2302*

*(Oder im Filter "RDC" eingeben)*

 

*Unseren Teamspeak Server findet ihr unter folgender IP-Adresse:*

*176.57.141.110*

 

 

*Schaut bei uns vorbei, es lohnt sich!*


----------



## SimuTV2013 (12. Dezember 2014)

Altis Entzugsklinik

Unser Server besteht schon seit einigen Monaten. Durch das Update auf die neuste Version und die damit verbundene Wartezeit sind uns leider einige Spieler abhanden gekommen.
Im Moment haben wir Abends 15-20 Spieler und würden uns natürlich über mehr freuen 


Einige unserer Features:
- Whitelisted ADAC/Medic in einer Fraktion
- Security-Firma via Datenbank-Lizenz und mit eigenen Skins
- Neu gestaltete Marktplätze an neuen Orten in den großen Städten
- Neu gestaltete Polizei-HQs an neuen Orten
- Neu gestaltete Checkpoints
- Blitzer und Fanhdungslisten
- Selbst entworfene Polizei-Skins
- Viele neue Fahrzeug/Helikopter Skins für die Zivilisten
- Eigene Ansichten für das Z-Inventar (Telefon folgt noch)
- Rebellengebiet mit Rebellenstadt
- Gangstadt
- großes Polizei Trainingsgelände
- Ausraubbare Staatsbank, Staatsbank-Kundencenter und Tankstellen
- Kraftwerke
- Housing mit temporärer Schlüsselweitergabe
- Niederschlagen, Fesseln mit Kabelbinder und Ausrauben für Zivis
- Neue Jobs (wie Bier, Wein, Uran, ...)
- Selbst gestaltetes Gefängnis an neuem Ort
- Freundliche und Aktive Cops, Medics, Admins
- Wöchentliches Patches um Bugs zu Beheben und neue Features ins Spiel zu bringen
- EVENTS in denen man nicht nur Geld, sondern auch Waffen/Fahrzeuge etc. gewinnen kann, die man bei uns nicht kaufen kann.

Über Forum, TS und dem persönlichen Gespräch stehen die Admins ständig mit den Spielern in Kontakt um Bugs/Probleme/Verbesserungen zu erkennen und umzusetzen.
Wir versuchen stets den größtmöglichen Spielspaß an unsere Spieler zu bringen und Verbessern unsere Mission ständig.

Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch, auf viele gemeinsame Spiel-Stunden und viele schöne Unterhaltsame Momente.

Euer Altis-Entzugsklinik-Serverteam


Name: Altis-Entzugsklinik
TS-IP: 80.82.222.222
Server-IP: 148.251.84.82
Forum: Altis-Entzugsklinik.de
Aktuelle Altis-Version: 3.1.4.8


----------



## Curs3 (8. Januar 2015)

*[GER]Operation: Blue-Corner |Altis Life RPG|Housing|Gangs|Kein PayToWin |TrunkSave*
 
_Server-IP:_* 37.187.131.192:2302 *
_Funkfrequenz (TS3):_* 37.187.131.192*
 
 
*Herzlich Willkommen Bewohner von Altis!*
 
Wir haben die Tore zu unserer Insel geöffnet. Sei dabei!
 
Bei uns auf Altis gibt es jede Menge schöne Wohngebiete und freie Häuser. Wir laden Euch ein, diese zu bewohnen!
 
Die ersten Bewohner erhalten als Begrüssung ein Startkapital von 50'000$ (gültig bis 15.1.15)
 
*Features:*
 
Rollen : Zivilist, Rebelle, Cop, Medic, ADAC
Permanente Gangs
Viele neue Rohstoffe Legale/Illegale
Abbauinstrumente Presslufthammer/Heckenschere (schnelleres abbauen)(Q-Taste gebunden)
Inhalt des Kofferraums wird in Garage gespeichert
Housing System
GearSave - Z-Inventar / I-Inventar wird gesaved
Platzierbare Objekte (Cop,Medic) zum sichern von Unfallstellen etc.
geänderte Map
Korrupter Polizist
Gehörschutz (Shift-P um den Gehörschutz auf zu setzen -> Reduziert z.Bsp. die Lautstärke des Heli's so könnt Ihre Eure Passagiere besser hören!)
Medizinisches Marijuana
Bierbrauerei
Jede Gang ab 5 Mitglieder erhält einen Channel im TS3 inkl 3 Channel PW geschüzt
 
 
*Geplante Features:*
 
Fahrzeugerweiterung (Trunkerweiterung)
Donator Gift's
Hierzu möchten wir betonen, dass durch den Donator Status keinerlei PayToWin möglich ist d.h es wird keine Waffen/Fahrzeuge o.ä nur für Donator zu kaufen geben (weiteres folgt)
Gang Bases
Spielerposition Save
Events
 
Na? Neugierig geworden? 
Dann zögere nicht länger und bewohne die Insel schon Heute!
 
Auf unserer Seite *blue-corner.de* findet ihr weitere Informationen. Auch *im Teamspeak steht euch jederzeit jemand zur Verfügung*, wenn ihr Fragen habt. 
 
Schaut einfach mal rein! Wir würden uns freuen =)
 
Gruss Curs3


----------



## smithers123 (11. Januar 2015)

Spielviel.de AltisLife Rollenspielwelt 2.2 [70K Startgeld | JSRS | Dragonfyre | HARDCORE-RP]

 

Hallo,

vor wenigen Tagen haben wir einen Altis Life Server für Rollenspieler eröffnet mit einem vernünftigen und bewährten Modset. Wir bieten ein Zuhause für jeden der das gepflegte Rollenspiel mag und haben auch noch diverse Jobs frei. Wir möchten darauf hinweisen das wir ein Heim für jeden richtigen Rollenspieler bieten und jedes noch so minimale Trolling konsequent bannen, so das euer Rollenspielerlebnis ungetrübt bleibt.

Es gibt unter anderem:


Firstperson only (ausserhalb von Fahrzeugen)
Thirdperson innerhalb von Fahrzeugen möglich
erlaubte Mods': JSRS2 | JSRS3 Dragonfyre | CBA | Blastcore
Housing für jeden !
dyamisches Wettersystem
Earplugs
durchdachtes Mapdesign
angepasste Inventargrössen
viele Jobs
Polizei/ADAC/Sanität wie eigentlich überall auch 
Sammel / Abauen auch mit Spitzhacke auf Windowstaste
funktionierendes und florierendes Wirtschaftssystem - durchdachte Preise
Map mit vielen Custom Builds und Außenposten
Hunderte Fahrzeugskins
Blackouts/Kraftwerksystem
Drogen/Alkohol-Effekte & Konsum
Helicopter DLC Support
Custom Anti-Cheat
Go Karts
Platz für 50-100 Spieler (wird dynamisch eingestellt)
Uran mit Schutzanzug
Housing + Bolzenschneider um Häuser zu knacken
Börsensystem
hohe FPS
Spielspass für Jung und alt 
stabiler Teamspeakserver auf ts3.spielviel.de
wenn gewünscht: eigener Gang-Channel mit Passwort
Söldnersystem
Hackerfrei dank infiSTAR Antihack
in direkter Kooperation mit TheTotenkopf/Sealdrop
uvm. was es zu entdecken gilt...
*AKTION!!!*

Nenne einem Admin das Aktionskennwort "Rollenspieler" und bekomme 50.000$ als Bonusguthaben.

Wer im Januar als Gruppe neu auf unseren Server kommt, erhält folgende Prämien:


ab 3 Personen 200.000&#8364; pro Spieler
ab 5 Personen 500.000&#8364; pro Spieler
ab 10 Personen 800.000&#8364; pro Spiele
Wer im Januar neue Spieler wirbt, erhält folgende Prämie: 150.000&#8364; pro Spieler Die Prämien können im Teamspeak Supportchannel beantragt werden.

Kleines Infovideo: http://youtu.be/C8N2_Lb-kVg

 

Serverip: 5.62.67.218:2302
TS3: ts3.spielviel.de
HP: www.spielviel.de
 
 

Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch. Euer Spielviel.de Team


----------



## Peter Kalterkopf (14. Januar 2015)

ACHTUNG HANDKÄS MIT MUSIK IM ANMARSCH :-)

 

Server nicht mehr Online mangels spieler. Viel Erfolg den anderen Spielersuchenden.


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Hälfte von euch die Server einstampfen würde, hätte die andere Hälfte vielleicht ein paar Spieler


----------



## StabilTV (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo

 

das bietet unser Server:

 


**HOT* Crafting System (Damit können Waffen hergestellt werden)*
**HOT* JailTime selbst einstellbar (extD*
*Eigenes ADAC und MEDIC System*
*Smartphone überarbeitet Basierend eines OpenSource Scripts*
*Über 100 Fahrzeug Skins für jede EInheit der Passende.*
*Söldner System für Donator oder Free*
*Neue Map mit vielen Custom Builds und Außenposten*
*Kraftwerke um den Strom abzuschalten*
*Überarbeitete Börse (DB Synced)*
*EMP Console für die Polizei*
*DLC Fahrzeuge können ohne den kauf gefahren/geflogen werden*
*Bestimmte Hacker Tasten blockiert*
*Fraktionen wie ADAC,MEDIC,ZIVILIST und POLIZEI*
*Willkommenscreen der selbst anpassbar ist*
*SpyGlass wurde verbessert*
*Multilanguage Support*
*Neue HUD-Icons*
*Neue Sirenen für Cops*
*Ausbalanciertes AdminMenü im AltisLife Style*
*Viele verschiedene Spawn Punkte für viele Standorte*
*Alle Preise angepasst*
*Fast alle Fahrzeuge (Keine Armed Fahrzeuge)*
*AntiCheat für Teleport über BattlEye*
*Alkohol mit Messgeräte für die Polizei*
*Fast alle aktionen über Tastendrücke ausführbab*
*Täglicher Support durch mich*
*Respawn System der Medics wurde von mir komplett überarbeitet*
*Polizei kann Lizenzen abnehmen*
*Beim Farmen werden Z-Items Random vergeben*
*Respawn Zeit wird erhöht wenn ein Notruf abgesetzt wurde*
*Non-Donator können nicht am Söldner und Donator HQ spawnen*
*Rebellen können Spieler festnehmen*
*Rebellen können Spieler aus Fahrzeugen ziehen*
*Gefängniszeit selbst bestimmbar*
*Neue DeathCam*
*Alle Animationen verbessert*
*Teamspeak 3*
 

 

*IP: **85.190.146.3:2302*


----------



## Peter Kalterkopf (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo   das bietet unser Server:   *HOT* Crafting System (Damit können Waffen hergestellt werden) *HOT* JailTime selbst einstellbar (extD Eigenes ADAC und MEDIC System Smartphone überarbeitet Basierend eines OpenSource Scripts Über 100 Fahrzeug Skins für jede EInheit der Passende. Söldner System für Donator oder Free Neue Map mit vielen Custom Builds und Außenposten Kraftwerke um den Strom abzuschalten Überarbeitete Börse (DB Synced) EMP Console für die Polizei DLC Fahrzeuge können ohne den kauf gefahren/geflogen werden Bestimmte Hacker Tasten blockiert Fraktionen wie ADAC,MEDIC,ZIVILIST und POLIZEI Willkommenscreen der selbst anpassbar ist SpyGlass wurde verbessert Multilanguage Support Neue HUD-Icons Neue Sirenen für Cops Ausbalanciertes AdminMenü im AltisLife Style Viele verschiedene Spawn Punkte für viele Standorte Alle Preise angepasst Fast alle Fahrzeuge (Keine Armed Fahrzeuge) AntiCheat für Teleport über BattlEye Alkohol mit Messgeräte für die Polizei Fast alle aktionen über Tastendrücke ausführbab Täglicher Support durch mich Respawn System der Medics wurde von mir komplett überarbeitet Polizei kann Lizenzen abnehmen Beim Farmen werden Z-Items Random vergeben Respawn Zeit wird erhöht wenn ein Notruf abgesetzt wurde Non-Donator können nicht am Söldner und Donator HQ spawnen Rebellen können Spieler festnehmen Rebellen können Spieler aus Fahrzeugen ziehen Gefängniszeit selbst bestimmbar Neue DeathCam Alle Animationen verbessert Teamspeak 3     IP: 85.190.146.3:2302   
 

Mehr als Copy/Paste von Sealdrop war wohl nicht drin?


----------



## MariusWarrior (28. Januar 2015)

Viele von Euch können sicherlich einige spannende Geschichten von anderen Servern erzählen, wie Dinge in Altis Life am besten NICHT laufen sollten.
 
Zwei dieser Ärgernisse sind häufig:
1. Fehlendes RP von anderen Spielern - Statt dessen: RDM am laufenden Band! Dieser Umstand bewirkt häufig, das Atlis Life zu einem Farm-Simulator mutiert, dessen einziges Ziel es ist, genug Geld für die nächste Schießerei zu sammeln. Sowohl der Spaß als auch die eigentliche Idee dieses Mods (das Rollenspiel) bleiben auf der Strecke!
2. Die Polizisten fallen nicht durch hochwertiges und abwechslungsreiches RP auf, sondern dadurch, dass sie wilde Schießereien provozieren, unschuldige Bürger verhaften und somit die Grundlage für jedes erfolgreiche RP-Konzept im Keim ersticken.
 
Falls Ihr diese Probleme kennt, und sie in der Vergangenheit bereit ausschlaggebend waren, bestimmte Server zu verlassen und sein Glück woanders zu suchen - so dürfen wir Euch nun verkünden:
 
Das Suchen hat ein Ende!!!
 
Wir, die synced-gaming-Community, legen höchsten Wert auf RP! Das Rollenspiel hat bei uns oberste Priorität.
Bereits im letzten Jahr hatten wir einen sehr erfolgreichen Altis Life Server bereit gestellt, der, wenn man den Gametracker-Statistiken Glauben schenken darf, weltweit einer der meistbesuchtesten ArmA-3-Server war. Das Aushängeschild unseres damaligen Projektes war in erster Linie, unvergessliche RP-Erlebnisse für die Spieler zu schaffen und gleichzeitig, durch unseren Support, die Community aufzubauen und zu unterstützen.
 
Darüber hinaus galt unser Polizei-Personal als höchst kompetent und freundlich. Oftmals drückten die Officers in der Vergangenheit auch gerne mal ein Auge zu, wenn die "Verdächtigen" durch ausgezeichnetes Rollenspiel überzeugen konnten. Eines der wichtigsten Credos unseres gesamten APD-Teams war und ist es, die Spielfreude aller Mitspieler zu gewährleisten.
 
An diesem Erfolg wollen wir nun anknüpfen und haben (Anfang Januar) einen neuen Altis Life Server gestartet. Um die Vielfalt auf dem Server zu verbessern und zukünftig noch mehr Inhalte für die Spieler erlebbar zu machen, läuft dieser Server nun mit einer Reihe von Mods! Hierzu gehören unter anderem: Neue Fahrzeuge, Neue Waffen, Flugzeuge, Kleidung, weitere Rohstoffe und Verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten und und und...
 
Am besten macht Ihr Euch selbst ein Bild und schaut einfach mal rein!
Den Launcher (einfachste Handhabung zum Download aller Spielinhalte und zum direkten Verbinden auf den synced-gaming-Server) könnt Ihr HIER herunterladen.
Falls Ihr Fragen und Anregungen habt, könnt Ihr uns auch jeder Zeit gerne im TS besuchen! TS-Server: ts3.synced-gaming.de . Unser Support-Team freut sich darauf Euch weiterhelfen zu können!
Natürlich könnt Ihr auch unserem Forum einen Besuch abstatten - hier wird es sicherlich einige interessante Geschichten und spannende Details zu Patches und Spielmechaniken geben. Den Link zum Forum gibt es HIER.
 
Abschließend würden wir Euch gerne noch eine kurze Liste unserer aktuellen und zukünftigen Features zur Verfügung stellen:
 
1. Bei uns wird ROLLENSPIEL groß geschrieben!
2. Unsere Polizisten sind alles alte Hasen und nehmen ihre Rolle ernst!
3. Es gibt eine weitere Whitelisted-Gruppierung: die Mafia! Wie diese Gruppierung mit Euch zusammenspielen wird, ist von Eurem Verhalten abhängig! Falls Ihr einen kleinen Vorgeschmack haben wollt, hier ein Auszug aus unserem Altis-Life-Wiki: Die Mafia
4. Unsere Community ist erfahren, freundlich und hilfsbereit!
5. Wir haben einen schnellen und effektiven Community-Support. Wir nehmen Eure Meinungen und Probleme ernst und kümmern uns aktiv darum, dass alle Spieler auf dem Server gemeinsam Spaß am Spiel haben!
6. Es gibt zahlreiche Mods für jeden Geschmack! (Fahrzeuge, Waffen, Flugzeuge, Kleidung...)
7. Ihr könnt Euch jederzeit bei den Gruppierungen APD, ADAC, Medics und Mafia bewerben!
8. Wir arbeiten aktuell an einem synced-gaming.de Altis-Life Wiki, um jedem Einsteiger die Möglichkeiten zu bieten, sich hinreichend über alle Mechaniken, Fraktionen und Inhalte informieren zu können. Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:
 
 
 
 
 
Hallo AltisLife Community!
 
Seit einiger Zeit arbeiten wir an einem gemoddeten Altis Life Server. Ihr seit nun herzlich eingeladen dem Server beizutreten. Wir bieten euch ein eingespieltes Supporter Team mit reichlich Erfahrung von unserem vorherigen Altis Life Projekt(Ehemals #1 Server auf gametracker) und einen Server der sich stetig weiterentwickeln wird. Anzumerken sei noch, dass bei uns RP an oberster Stelle steht.
 
 
Hier eine Übersicht der Features
 
 
Marktsystem
Ein Marktsystem basierend auf Angebot und Nachfrage.
 
Wanted System
Restartübergreifende Wantedliste mit ausschließlich manuellen Einträgen.
 
Magicfinger
Wer kommt denn dahinten? Du wirst es wohl erst wissen, wenn er da ist. Der Magicfinger wurde entfernt.
 
 
Skill- und Levelsystem
Die Bewohner von Altis haben gelernt, sich weiter zu entwickeln und Fähigkeiten zu verbessern. Ein Levelsystem hat seinen Weg nach Altis gefunden.
 
 
Karmasystem
Ying und Yang: Was bist du für ein Mensch? Entscheide selbst. Ein Karmasystem belohnt und bestraft Aktionen. Ihr bestreitet euren eigenen Weg, die verschiedenen Händler reagieren auch dementsprechend auf euch.
 
 
Mafia(Whitelist)
Nachdem die Rebellen im großen Krieg von 2034 aus Altis fast restlos vertrieben wurden, ließ sich eine Familie auf Altis nieder. Diese Familie wuchs und mit ihr wuchs auch ihre Macht. Viele fürchten sie, viele führen Geschäftsbeziehungen zu ihnen. Doch gefasst hat Sie noch Niemand. Die Mafia besiedelt Altis und strebt nach Macht und Reichtum. Eine neue whitelisted RP-Fraktion wurde eingefügt.
 
 
Mods!
Seien es Fahrzeuge, Klamotten oder neue Wummen. Es hat sich viel geändert! Entdeckt die neuen Gegenstände in Altis. Bestimmt durch euren selbst gewählten Karmaweg, werdet Ihr Zugriff auf spezifische Gegenstände erhalten.
 
 
Dies sind nur einige der Neuerungen, die ihr auf Altis Life - Mafia Stories finden könnt. Den Rest gilt es, zu erforschen.
 
Natürlich werden wir hier nicht stoppen. Viele weitere Spielinhalte, wie ein Waffen-Craftingsystem , neue Berufe usw. sind bereits in der Entwicklung oder schon fast fertig und werden nach und nach implementiert. Ebenso wird die Modsammlung sich stetig erweitern und somit eure und unsere Möglichkeiten um ein Vielfaches steigern.
 
Der neue Server ist, erstmals in der synced-Geschichte, ein Mod-unterstützendes Projekt. Das benötigte Modpack findet ihr direkt auf der Startseite unserer Homepage in der oberen Navigationsleiste. Ihr könnt das Paket bereits jetzt herunterladen. In dem Zip-Archiv ist, neben den Installationsdateien, auch eine Installationsanleitung enthalten. Natürlich haben wir vor, sowohl die Mission, als auch das Modpack stetig zu erweitern. In einer der nächsten Versionen wird das Zip-Archiv dann durch einen eigenen Launcher ersetzt, bis dahin bitten wir euch jedoch um Nachsicht.
 
 
Um Euch einen "kleinen" Überblick zu verschaffen.
 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxt...IYEQ6HpVifrZhQ
 
Ich hoffe wir haben Euer Interesse geweckt.
 
Auf Youtube und auf der Homepage findet ihr auch ein Tutorial für den Synced Gaming Launcher.
 
Wir freuen uns auf Euch
Das Synced Gaming Team
 
http://www.synced-gaming.de


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2015)

Das einzige Ärgernis ist dass jeder denkt seinen Werbespam in einem eigenen Thread abladen zu müssen.

 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/206363-altis-life-server-vorstellung-sammelthread/

 

 

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Forenhack, Zam? =P

 

Wenn Beiträge < 10 und (Text enthält  Alti oder Rust) dann Ban


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Forenhack, Zam? =P

Wenn Beiträge < 10 und (Text enthält  Alti oder Rust) dann Ban

 

Nö


----------



## Arachanoss (29. Januar 2015)

Ihr seid Arma III Spieler und auf der Suche nach einem passenden Server ?
Dann schaut doch einmal auf unserer Mysterious Monkeys Altis Life Page vorbei.
 
 
Neben regelmäßigen Events, erwartet euch eine aktive Community, viel Spass und der ein oder andere entspannte RP Abend.
 
Seid gestern Abend ist nun soweit. Wir sind mit unsrem Altis Life Server in die Open Beta gestartet. Der Server ist nun für jeden frei zugänglich und es warten eine Menge an unzähligen Erneuerungen auf Euch.
 
Neben dem eigens konzipierten Multiprocessing, welches Euch eine Vielzahl an neuen Farm -und Verdienstmöglichkeiten bietet, steht nun auch das Waffen-und Fahrzeugcrafting im Mittelpunkt. Die neu gestaltete Map bietet für alle etwas. Ihr seid also an Abenteuer interssiert, so besucht unseren Shop dazu, hier findet sich für jeden etwas, über waghalsige Fallschrimsprünge bis hin zu abenteuerlichen Expeditionen unter Wasser.
 
Ein ganz wichtiger Bestandteil ist nun, dass wir die Stadt Pyrgos zu unserer Hauptstadt gemacht haben. Kavla hingegen bietet Euch nun eine Kriesgzone, in der Ihr nun ausschliesslich PVP betreiben könnt. Der dort ansässige Schwarzmarkthändler wird Euch mit allem versorgen, was Ihr dazu benötigt.
 
Auch das RPG hat sich um einiges erweitert/geändert und sorgt für die ein oder andere Überraschung.
Aber am besten schaut ihr euch das selbst an.
 
Natürlich legen wir auch viel Wert auf euer Feedback. Dieses könnt ihr direkt bei uns auf dem TS an einem Staff Member weiter geben oder unser Forum dafür verwenden.
Jegliche Art von Feedback ist jederzeit gern gesehen.
 
Folgende Organsisationen haben sich auf der "Mysterious Monkeys Island" bereits niedergelassen:
 
-GTC(Global Transport Company)
Bietet Dienstleistungen rund ums Farmen an. Alle Preise ersichtlich im Forum
 
-Die Templer
hier liegen keine Infos vor, scheint sehr mysteriös zu sein. Auf wessen Seite die Templer stehen, für was sie einstehen, bleibt wohl ein Geheimnis
 
-Eine Security Firma (Genauer Name folgt)
Schutz aller Bürger
 
Desweiteren gibt es noch unsere Community Seite, die sich mit allen Arten von Games beschäftigt.
Ihr spielt z.b LoL, CS:Go, H1Z1, DayZ o.ä Games und würdet gerne euer eigenes Team leiten ?
Oder wollt ihr euch lieber eins der Community Teams von Mysterious Monkeys anschließen ?
 
Dann nutzt eure Chance eurer eigenes Team zu erstellen, einem Team beizutreten oder neue Leute auf dem Ts kennenzulernen, die eure Leidenschaft fürs Gaming teilen.
Egal ob ihr "nur" ein Community Team für ein Game eurer Wahl gründen wollt, oder die Chance nutzen wollt euch von unten nach ganz oben als Team hochzuarbeiten.
 
Bei uns habt ihr die Chance, dazu mit eurem ganz individuellen Team Namen.
Also scheut euch nicht und besucht unseren Ts, oder meldet euch direkt auf unserer Seite.
 
Neben einer aktiven Community, erwarten euch ebendfalls Community Talk Runden im TS, div. Giveaways, Streams zu Games wie LoL, CS:GO, Arma III, DayZ uvm.
Verpasst nicht unsere Monkey Monday News, jeden Montag um 19 Uhr auf Youtube.
 
Werde ein Mysterious Monkeys
Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch.
 
 
Mysterious Monkeys TS: 94.249.197.62:9987
Mysterious Monkeys Altis Life: 85.25.255.181:2302
 
Mysterious Monkeys Community Page: http://mysterious-monkeys.de
Mysterious Monkeys Altis Life Page: http://altis.mysterious-monkeys.de/
 
 
 
P.s Wie der Name oben schon sagt, wir haben die Open Beta Phase gestartet, was noch nicht heisst, dass wir keine Fehler/Bugs haben. Solltet Ihr also welche finden, so bitten wir Euch, diese bitte ins entsprechende Forum einzutragen und zu melden.


----------



## mad-altis2015 (8. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen wunderschönen guten Morgen liebe User/inen,

ich möchte euch heute unseren ARMA III AlitsLife Server vorstellen. Es ist jedoch kein gewöhnlicher AltisLife Server, es ist der =maD= AltisLife Server.
Auf diesem Ihr nicht nur den Spiel-Spaß entdecken könnt, sondern auch den "Wohlfühl-Effekt".

Der Server wurde vor ca. 6 Monaten gegründet uns ist stets gut besucht. Auch Ihr könntet ein Teil unseres AltisLife Servers werden. Egal ob als Zivilist, Rebelle, Sanitäter, Mitglied des ADAC oder auch als angestellter Polizeibeamter.

Auf diesem Server werdet Ihr den unterschied zu "anderen" Servern merken. Hier wirst du definitif weniger Troller oder gar RDM´er/VDM´er finden.


SERVER IP: 188.40.55.181:2302
HOMEPAGE: www.mad-altis.de
TEAMSPEAK³: ts.mad-altis.de:55291

Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch!




MfG
Kenny M.


----------



## Sol-Team (9. Februar 2015)

[GER] Slice Of Life High FPS neue Fahrzeuge New Server / Neuer Server www.SoL-arma.de
Vorstellung neuer Altis Server : SOL-Arma
[GER] Slice Of Life High FPS neue Fahrzeuge New Server / Neuer Server www.SoL-arma.de


Serverip: 148.251.186.217
Port: 2302
TS3: 148.251.186.217
Homepage: http://sol-arma.de/
Steamgruppe: http://steamcommunity.com/gid/103582791437162043




Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte nun auch die Chance nutzen und euch unser Altis Life Projekt vorzustellen.
Das Projekt läuft jetzt seit ca. Januar und die Sol-Community wächst stetig. Wir würden uns freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere findet und unserer Insel einen Besuch abstattet und so eine gemütliche Runde mit uns spielt.


Zu unserem Server:



Wir sind ein Server der viel Wert auf die Meinung der Community setzt. Somit sind die Projektleitung, dass sind Lasdios, Waffel und das Adminteam sehr bemüht auf die Wünsche der Spieler einzugehen und versuchen diese umzusetzen. In unserer geselligen Runde sind alle herzlich Willkommen. Neuzugänge bekommen ein Startgeld von 15.000$ und bekommen dazu alle 5min einen Gehaltscheck, somit geht der Start wie von selbst von der Hand.



Polizei:

Wir haben eine gut strukturierte und funktionierende Polizei mit einem ausgeklügelten Rangsystem. Sowie eine Polizeispezialeinheit, für Geißelnahmen oder Banküberfalle. Die Polizei verfügt über allerlei Waffen und verschiedenste Fahrzeuge und Waffengattungen.



Medics & Automobilclub:

Auf unserem Server wurden die Medics und Pannenhelfer zu einer Fraktion zusammengefasst. Die Mitglieder können selbst entscheiden welche Rolle sie spielen möchten.



Zivilisten & Rebellen:

Zivilisten finden bei uns ein breites Spektrum an Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten, sei es nun das normale Farmen oder ein Kart- oder Quadrennen mit den Freunden. Dazu haben wir eine spezielle PvP Zone in welcher man sich auch mit seinen Kumpeln im Gefecht messen kann.

Rebellen gibt es bei uns natürlich auch, diese Fraktion wird seperat behandelt und wer Rebell spielen will, muss sich zuvor als Zivilist eine Schwarzmarktlizenz kaufen. Anschließend kann er dann als Rebell spwanen und besitzt vollen Zugriff auf das Rebellenwaffenarsenal und Fahrzeuge.



Auf unserem steht euch das ganze Repertoire an Scripts und Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, welche ihr von anderen Servern bereits kennt.

Dazu gehören beispielsweise:


-> Housingsystem, auch &#8222;Customhäuser&#8220;
-> Diverse Berufe
-> Kart- und Quadrennbahn
-> Glücksspiel
-> Permanentes Gangsystem mit Konto und Gangbase
-> Polizei, Medic und Adac
-> Die Möglichkeit Zivilist und Rebell getrennt zu spielen
-> Und vieles mehr


Aber was hebt uns nun von anderen Servern ab?


Die Antwort hierzu ist ganz einfach: Wir haben auf unserem Server ein Fahrzeug-Modpaket installiert, in welchem sich diverse Luxuskarossen, amerikanische Muskelboliden, eine Cessna und ein Privatjet befinden.

Bei uns gibt es regelmäßige Mapupdates, welche neue Features oder Umgestaltungen mit sich bringen.

Wenn ihr nun also Lust bekommen habt auf einem Server zu spielen auf dem RP großgeschrieben wird und der Community dabei helfen wollt, sich zu verbessern und zu wachsen, dann schaut doch mal vorbei.


Euer SOL-Team


----------



## F3n1x (18. Februar 2015)

Liebe Community,

 

ich möchte euch hier in kurzen Worten unseren Altis Life Server (Austria Life on Altis) vorstellen. Features:

 

Liebe Community =)

Ich möchte euch hier in kurzen Worten unseren Server vorstellen. Features:

Scripte (unter anderem):

-Abschleppen von Autos mit Transport-LKW's möglich
-ÖAMTC kann Beschlagnahmen
-Kosmetische Veränderungen (automatische Türen bei Krankenhaus, Fahrzeugtüren bei einigen Helis/Autos animiert)
-Housing
-Söldnersystem (Clanbase mit Shops)
-dynamische Wirtschaft und erweiterte Warenkreise (Bierbrauerei, Whiskeybrennerei, Uran, Silber, Meth, Niere, etc.)
-Stromabschaltung von Hauptstädten durch Kraftwerke in der Nähe
-Fahndungsliste und Anzeigemöglichkeit für Polizei
-Fernbedienung für Schranken für Polizei
-erweitertes Telefonmenü (Nachrichten werden gespeichert)
-Paintball
-Prostitution
-Treibstoff-LKW's, die ausschl. Öl transportieren können (eigener Wirtschaftszweig)

...und jede Menge Bugfixes (zB Speedfarming)

Abänderungen:

-Map komplett überarbeitet, zB Marktplätze in den Hauptstädten mit
Sitzgelegenheiten (bei uns gesehen und schon geklaut), Garagen
hinzugefügt wo nötig, leere Minenplätze mit Leben gefüllt, Werkstätten
besitzen reparierende NPC's, uvm.
-DLC Helikopter hinzugefügt für Rebellen/Polizisten
-realistischerer Tankverbrauch
-Battleye Filter angepasst
-eigene Skins für ( (c) Patrick "Patze" Kindler)
kompletter ÖAMTC Skin basierend auf den Originalmodellen von oeamtc.at (Hellcat, Orca, Geländewagen)
vorerst 2 Rotes Kreuz Österreich Fahrzeuge (SUV, Geländewagen) und DRK Hummingbird (Skin folgt für ÖRK)
Österreichische Bundespolizei (Geländewagen, SUV, Hummingbird, Hellcat, Hunter)
Cobra und Jagdkommando (obersten Polizeieinheiten) - Strider

Da wir sehr viel Wert auf RP legen sowie eine starke Commlunity aufbauen wollen, haben wir ein umfassendes Regelwerk, welches im Server-Regeln-Forum einsehbar ist.

 

Mehr Infos zur Altis Life Mod (Arma III) findet ihr auf youtube - um zu joinen wird kein voriger Download benötigt!

TS3 IP: ts32.nitrado.net:13250

Server IP: 31.214.192.2:2302
50 Slots (vorerst)

Homepage: Austrialife.at

Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topp3rHarley (19. Februar 2015)

Liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich stell euch hier mal unseren kleinen, aber sehr feinen Server vor - momentan sind wir eine fixe Gruppe aus ca. 10 Leuten, die die Nase voll hatten auf Servern zu zocken, wo keine Bugfixes gemacht werden, abuse die Oberhand gewinnt und Balancing ein Fremdwort für die meisten Admins war. Deshalb haben wir angefangen vor 3 Wochen einen Server aufzusetzen, der nun seit 2 Tagen public ist.

Um mal einen Überblick zu schaffen, findet ihr hier eine Auflistung über die vorhandenen Features unseres Servers:

Scripte (unter anderem):
-Abschleppen von Autos mit Transport-LKW's möglich
-ÖAMTC (= österr. ADAC) kann Beschlagnahmen
-Kosmetische Veränderungen (automatische Türen bei Krankenhaus, Fahrzeugtüren bei einigen Helis/Autos animiert)
-Housing
-Söldner-HQ
-Söldnersystem (Clanbase mit Shops)
-dynamische Wirtschaft und erweiterte Warenkreise (Bierbrauerei, Whiskeybrennerei, Uran, Silber, Meth, Niere, etc.)
-Stromabschaltung von Hauptstädten durch Kraftwerke in der Nähe
-Fahndungsliste und Anzeigemöglichkeit für Polizei
-Fernbedienung für Schranken für Polizei
-erweitertes Telefonmenü (Nachrichten werden gespeichert)

...und jede Menge Bugfixes (zB Speedfarming)

Abänderungen:
-Sicherheitsupdate für BEC inkl. Filter
-Map komplett überarbeitet, zB Marktplätze in den Hauptstädten mit Sitzgelegenheiten (bei uns gesehen und schon geklaut), Garagen hinzugefügt wo nötig, leere Minenplätze mit Leben gefüllt, Werkstätten besitzen reparierende NPC's, uvm.
-DLC Helikopter hinzugefügt für Rebellen/Polizisten
-realistischerer Tankverbrauch
-eigene Skins für ( (c) Patrick "Patze" Kindler)
kompletter ÖAMTC Skin basierend auf den Originalmodellen von oeamtc.at (Hellcat, Orca, Geländewagen)
vorerst 2 Rotes Kreuz Österreich Fahrzeuge (SUV, Geländewagen) und DRK Hummingbird (Skin folgt für ÖRK)
Österreichische Bundespolizei (Geländewagen, SUV, Hummingbird, Hellcat)
Cobra und Jagdkommando (obersten Polizeieinheiten) haben Strider mit Bundesheer-Skin, Hunter-Skin folgt

Da wir sehr viel Wert auf RP legen sowie eine starke Commlunity aufbauen wollen, haben wir ein umfassendes Regelwerk in unserem Forum auf Austria Life on Altis - Foren-Übersicht - dort findet ihr auch unsere Server-Changelogs.

TS3 IP: 213.202.206.127:3265
Server IP: 31.214.192.2:2302

Wir freuen uns schon auf deinen Besuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*EVENT am 15.03.2015*

 

*Liebe Gemeinschaft,

kommenden Samstag um 20:30 Uhr findet wieder folgendes Event statt:

-Goldtransporter von Nationalbank bis Goldhändler

->dieser wird von der Polizei schwerstens bewacht (offizieller Cobraeinsatz mit abrufbarer Bundesheerunterstützung) und besteht aus einer HEMTT-Ladung Goldbarren. Sobald sich jemand der Kolonne nähert, muss der/diejenige mit sofortigem Beschuss rechnen!

Beute: Inhalt des HEMTT's

Viel Glück an alle Rebellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Anschließend: kurzer Schießwettbewerb

1. Platz: 500k
2. Platz: 300k
3. Platz: 200k

Wir freuen uns über eure Teilnahme =)*


----------



## Diablex (19. Februar 2015)

Wunder schönen guten Tag,
 
ich wollte hier im Forum mal unseren Server Vorstellen.
 
Unser Server ist ein Arma3 Altis Life , Der Server ist ein Deustcher Server Mit vielen extras, Zum Beispiel könnt ihr beim Wohnungsamt eine Lizenz kaufen und euch ein Haus kaufen, und in deren ihr natürlich euer Gear ect Unterbringen könnt.
 
Wir Bieten euch Aktive Admins und Aktuell 2 Cops, 2 Medics
Leider ist Mommentan das Problem das Kaum Zivilisten auf dem Server sind. Was ich Jedoch hoffe das sich das bald andert.
 
Es gibt vieles Neues auf unserem Server neue Fahrzeug skin´s und ihr könnt die Limo Sport auch an einem Normalen Autohändler Erwerben.
 
Unsere Neuerungen:
 
- Rebellen
- Söldner
- Mafia
- Blitzer
- Bier brauen ( Hefe, Hopfen abbauen und destilieren )
- Koks Abbau
- Marihuana Abbau
- Uran Abbau
- Salz Abbau
- Roggen Abbau
- Crystal Meth Abbau
- Heroin Abbau
- Eisen Abbau
- Diamanten Abbau
- Kupfer Abbau
- Stein Abbau
- Zement Abbau
- Öl Abbau
- Kraftwerk Abschalten
- Schildkröten sammeln
- Seehund Jagdgebiet
- Silber Mine
- Trauben Feld zum Abernten
- Donator Shops
 
 
Wenn ihr Fragen habt oder euch das einfach mal Selber anschauen wollt könnt ihr uns gerne Besuchen. TS IP und Server IP Bekommt ihr gleich Unten am ende diesen Treads.
 
Wir freuen uns Über jeden neuen Spieler. Jeder Spieler fängt mit 10000 Dollar an.
 
Jeder der Polizist, Medic oder ADAC sein Möchte hier die Vorraussetzung:
 
Wenn Möglich ab 16 Jahren. Jedoch ist und Geistliche Reife sehr wichtig und nehmen in Ausnahme Fällen auch unter 16 Jahren auf.
Spielzeit als Zivilist um den Server kennen zu lernen.
 
 
Wenn ihr Fragen habt meldet euch einfach bei den Admins.
 
Unsere Server ( TS und Arma ) laufen auf einem Root 
 
Teamspeak IP = 134.255.235.95 ( momentan 32 SLots )
 
Server IP = 134.255.235.95 ( momentan 100 Slots )
 
Forum = www.die-eisenhauer.de
 
 
Wir das Team von die Eisenhauer würden uns freuen wenn Ihr unseren Server besuchen würdet.
 
Mfg
Die Eisenhauer


----------



## Ewige Zeugin (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Community,

Ich wollte mal ein bischen Werbung machen für einen ganz bestimmten Server auf dem der Panthera Life Mod für Arma 3 läuft.

Der Sever nennt sich: [GER] Block 33 Panthera Life Serious RP | Custom Mods + Custom

 

Die Homepage: www.block33.de

 

Man ist auch sehr willkommen auf dem TS und kann schon im Vorfeld die Community kennen lernen. Joint einfach einmal zu anderen Zivilisten und plautert mit ihnen.

 

Warum mache ich Werbung dafür?
Ich spiele schon etwas länger auf diesem Server und bin jeden Tag auf´s neue begeistert, nur fehlen noch ein Paar Spieler.

 

Warum solltet Ihr mal vorbeischauen und ausprobieren?
Die Community ist sehr freundlich und es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten sich auf Panthera ein neues Leben aufzubauen. Es wird sehr vie wert auf das RP gelegt, und auch einsteiger werden freundlich in Empfang genommen. Wenn Fragen offen sind, kann man jeden ansprechen und es wird sicherlich geholfen.

Es gibt viele schöne Erneuerungen die einen Blick wert sind, Ein interessantes Skill und Karma System durch welche man z.B. neue Fahrzeuge freischalten kann.

Wie läuft das Gameplay auf dem Server ab?
Es handelt hier, wie im Namen beschrieben um einen Roleplay &#8211; Server. D.h. Ihr spielt eine Rolle, die Ihr euch selbst ausdenken könnt und im Spiel mit anderen Spielern umsetzt.

Eurer Fantasie sind fast keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Ob du einen reinen Arbeiter der auf dem legalen Weg sein täglich Brot verdient oder euren eigenen Service aufstellt, ist ganz euch überlassen.

Oder ihr möchtet auf der illegale Schiene euer Geld verdienen.... Ob Bandit oder Rebell.. es ist rein eure Entscheidung.

Die Situationen und Events die hierbei entstehen, können Verkehrskontrollen, Gangwars, Geiselnahmen, Überfälle, Terroristenanschläge uvm sein. Das lustigste sind dann natürlich die ganzen komischen Gespräche die dadurch entstehen.

Was für Regeln gibt es, an die ich mich halten muss?
Die Serverregeln sind im Spiel unter "m" und auf der Homepage einsehbar und müssen befolgt werden.

Diesen Regeln ist in jedem Falle folge zu leisten denn diese schützen euch und auch andere Spiele und ermöglichen ein konfliktfreies gemeinsames spielen.

Was brauche Ich um mitspielen zu können?
Arma 3, ein funktionierendes Headset oder min. ein Mikrofon, den Panthera Life Mod unter http://www.block33.deunter Downloads  und bei Multiplayer als Host einach "block 33" eingeben, dann bekommt Ihr den Server angezeigt. Es folgt ein kleiner Download der Scripte und Mofifikationen des Servers, Ihr wählt einen Spawnpoint in einer Stadt und schon seid Ihr im Spiel.

Was ist der Sinn des Spiels/Servers?
Spaß, Geld, Macht und Community.

Spaß - ist die Höchste Priorität! Keine Donator vorteile.

Geld - ist wichtig, je mehr desto besser, da Ihr euch davon jegliche Ausrüstung, Fahrzeuge und später sogar ein Gang-Hauptquartier/Haus kaufen könnt.

Macht -Eröffnet eine Gruppe oder schließt euch einer Gruppe mit ähnlichen oder, am besten, gleichen Interessen innerhalb des Spiels an.

Community -lernt nette neue Leute kennen und schliesst euch zu Unternehmen zusammen oder führt einfach mal einen Smalltalk in der Seitengasse. TS3 Benutzung von Block 33 ist kostenlos und bei Bedarf bekommt eine Gruppe sogar einen eigenen Channel zur Verfügung gestellt. Im TS werden nette Gespräche unter allen Spielen nöglich gemacht, dort unterhalten sich auch mal die Polizei mit Rebellen zusammen.

 

Wie verdiene Ich Geld?
Auf 2 Arten: legal und illegal.

Jeder Zivilist bekommt alle 5 min  überwiesen. Das, und mit dem Startkapital könnt Ihr euch mindestens einen Führerschein und einen Gebrauchtwagen leisten und seid schonmal mobil.

Legal: 


Apfel
Pfirsich
Beef Jerkey
Fische
Bruchstein
Ton
Glas
Kohle
Kupfer
Öl
Eisen
Diamanten
 

Illegal: 


Marihuana
Kokain
Heroin
Oder ihr eröffnet eure eigene Firma z.B. als Fahrservice als Taxi oder Bus.......

 

Kann ich auch Polizist spielen?
Ja, aber nur nach RP-Bewerbung im entsprechendem Forum, werdet Ihr angenommen werdet Ihr als Rekrut in den Polizeidienst aufgenommen und durchlauft eine entsprechende Ausbildung. Bei Tauglichkeit wird sich vielleicht sogar die Elite-Polizeieinheit, das SRU-Team mit euch in Verbindung setzen, um euch zu rekrutieren, welche bevorzugt bei Geiselnahmen oder Terror-Anschlägen zum Einsatz kommt.

 

 ​Ich hoffe man sieht sich auf Block 33


----------



## welle66 (3. März 2015)

Die Hunting*66 Community sucht _aktive Altis Life Spieler!
Wir haben einen Arma 3 Altis Life Server der viele Mods beinhaltet.
Suchst Du oder deine Gruppe einen netten Altis Life Server mit aktiven Admins und freundlichen
Polizisten?
Unser Server läuft seit Heute und bietet jetzt schon einiges!
Unsere Admins haben sehr viel Erfahrungen wenn es um das leiten eines Arma Servers
geht und für sie ist nichts unmöglich!
Wenn Du veränderungsvorschläge hast die du gerne mit einbringen möchtest, dann sag uns bescheid.

*Was ist vorhanden?

- Extra Waffen!
- Eigene Waffen bauen!
- Extra Kleidung!
- Extra viele Skins!
- Rebellentrainingslager eingerichtet!
- Martkplatz eingerichtet!
- Neue Farm Möglichkeiten!
- Viele kleinere Mapveränderungen! (es folgt mehr, Ideen?)
- ADAC Team!
- 100K Startgeld!
- PvP Stadt!
- Extra Fahrzeuge!
- Strato Root-Server (High FPS)!
- Housing System!
- Bank!
- Börse!
- KEINE Donator Vorteil!



Was wird folgen?

- Mapverbesserungen
- Skins
- Mehr Fahrzeuge auf jeder Seite! (Rebellen, Polizisten und Zivilisten)
- Taxi
- Wenn Du Ideen hast, immer her damit!


Wenn Du Lust hast dann schau doch mal in unserem....

- Homepage/Forum: HUNTING66 - eSport
- Teamspeak 3 = hunting66.teamspeak.de
- Altis Life Server IP =*__*85.214.132.224:2302*_


_*MFG Hunting*66*_


----------



## welle66 (3. März 2015)

Die Hunting*66 Community sucht _aktive Altis Life Spieler!
Wir haben einen Arma 3 Altis Life Server der viele Mods beinhaltet.
Suchst Du oder deine Gruppe einen netten Altis Life Server mit aktiven Admins und freundlichen
Polizisten?
Unser Server läuft seit Heute und bietet jetzt schon einiges!
Unsere Admins haben sehr viel Erfahrungen wenn es um das leiten eines Arma Servers
geht und für sie ist nichts unmöglich!
Wenn Du veränderungsvorschläge hast die du gerne mit einbringen möchtest, dann sag uns bescheid.

*Was ist vorhanden?

- Extra Waffen!
- Eigene Waffen bauen!
- Extra Kleidung!
- Extra viele Skins!
- Rebellentrainingslager eingerichtet!
- Martkplatz eingerichtet!
- Neue Farm Möglichkeiten!
- Viele kleinere Mapveränderungen! (es folgt mehr, Ideen?)
- ADAC Team!
- 100K Startgeld!
- PvP Stadt!
- Extra Fahrzeuge!
- Strato Root-Server (High FPS)!
- Housing System!
- Bank!
- Börse!
- KEINE Donator Vorteil!



Was wird folgen?

- Mapverbesserungen
- Skins
- Mehr Fahrzeuge auf jeder Seite! (Rebellen, Polizisten und Zivilisten)
- Taxi
- Wenn Du Ideen hast, immer her damit!


Wenn Du Lust hast dann schau doch mal in unserem....

- Homepage/Forum: HUNTING66 - eSport
- Teamspeak 3 = hunting66.teamspeak.de
- Altis Life Server IP =*__*85.214.132.224:2302*_


_*MFG Hunting*66*_


----------



## Topp3rHarley (20. März 2015)

*Event am 21.03.2015*

Auch dieses Wochenende (20:30 Uhr) laden wir zu folgendem Event ein:

-Autorennen am Flughafen Altis

Details: mehrere Runden in der Sportlimousine (wird zur Verfügung gestellt)
Regeln: siehe Verkehrsordnung in den Serverregeln
Belohnung:
-1. Platz: 1,5 Mille
-2. Platz: 750k
-3. Platz: 400k

Anschließend wie immer Schießwettbewerb - Belohnungen wie beim letzten Mal!

See ya around

 

TS3 IP: ts32.nitrado.net:13250
Server IP: 31.214.192.2:2302


----------



## Vulcox (23. März 2015)

Moin moin!

Gerne möchten wir uns in diesem Zuge vorstellen.

Erstmal zu uns:

Wir, die Jungs vom Thundermoon Altis Life, bestehen als Admin-Team nun schon etwas länger. Zuvor haben wir einen recht erfolgreichen, normalen Altis Life Server unter dem Namen "Moonshine Altis Life" betrieben und haben vor rund einer Woche unseren neuen Mod-Server in Betrieb genommen. Bis auf die Mods, die selbstverständlich von den respektablen Moddern kommen, ist hier eigentlich alles Marke Eigenbau. Die Mission haben wir vor rund 3 Monaten vollständig auf die neuste Altis Life Version umgebaut. Anschließend fingen wir damit an, ein Modpacket zu basteln und das ganze etwas anders zu balancen. Seit einer Woche haben wir den Server nun in Betrieb und würden euch sehr gerne als neue Spieler begrüßen wollen.

Was bieten wir:
- Fokus auf ein starkes Roleplay / die Interaktion mit anderen Spielern steht absolut im Vordergrund
- Haufenweise neuer Fahrzeuge. Dürften wohl so an die 50 verschiedene Fahrzeuge sein
- Eine große Auswahl an Waffen, die allerdings nicht leicht zu erreichen ist
- Endlos viele neue Anziehsachen, so dass keiner eurer Wünsche offen bleiben sollte
- Ein tief durchdachtes Marktsystem, um das angesprochene RP zu unterstützen
- Whitelist - sprich keine Troller, kein VDM am Marktplatz

Wie könnt ihr nun bei uns spielen?

Ganz einfach! Das whitelisten klappt entweder per Forum-Nachricht oder einfach im Teamspeak. Daten folgen weiter unten.
Gerne unterstützen wir euch auch bei der Modinstallation - gleichzeitig liegt ein Guide in unserem Forum bereit, der die Schritte einfach und auf einen Blick erklärt.

Schaut doch einfach mal in unserem Forum oder gleich auf dem TS vorbei und meldet euch bei uns!

Gruß
Thundermoon Altis life



Website: http://www.moonshine-life.de/
Teamspeak3: 176.57.130.86:3765
Server IP: 176.57.142.103  Port 2302


----------



## Ewige Zeugin (24. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,



die Entzugsklinik ist wieder da! Die Neueröffnung ist am 27.03.2015 ab 18 Uhr!

 ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Servername: Altis-Entzugsklinik

Serveradresse: 148.251.84.82

Port: 2302

 

Homepage: http://altis-entzugsklinik.de/

Teamspeak 3: 80.82.222.222





Was euch erwartet:

&#9658; hilfsbereite & freundliche Admins

&#9658; eine nette Community

&#9658; 100% Roleplay 

 

&#9658; Ganghideouts
&#9658; Containerverleih
&#9658; Veränderte Rohstoffe
&#9658; Neues Z-Inventar
&#9658; Neue Map [Map wurde komplett überarbeitet]
&#9658; Jagdgebiet
&#9658; Crafting für legale Waffen
&#9658; Permanente Wanted Liste
&#9658; Grenze
&#9658; Rebellenstadt
&#9658; Neues Tank Script
&#9658; Neues/Besseres Wetter Script
&#9658; Maskierte Spieler
&#9658; u.v.m.



Was ist uns wichtig?

Der Spielspaß!

 

Bei uns ist der willkommen, der es ebenso sieht 

 

Ob nun Roleplay Anfänger und Profi, Hauptsache es sind interessante Geschichten.  



Wenn es fragen oder Anmerkungen gibt, könnt ihr euch gerne an einen Supporter vom Server wenden oder an die Admins. Ich kann versichern das euch dann auch geholfen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbei kommt.


----------



## F3n1x (28. März 2015)

Versionsupdate auf 1.3 - klick mich

Heutiges Event um 20:30 Uhr:

Ironman (zuerst mit Quad vom Goldhändler zum Bootshändler Neochori, danach per Boot nach Pyrgos (schwimmen wäre zu heftig ^^) und von dort aus bis DP21 (Dorida).

Preisgeld:

1. Platz: 1 Million $

2. Platz: 650k

3. Platz: 400k

Danach (falls noch Interesse besteht) wie üblich ein Schießwettbewerb mit Preisgeld (Details siehe letzte Events im Forum).

Fahrzeuge/Waffen oder sonstiges Equipment wird von den Admins zur Verfügung gestellt (kein Eigenkapital nötig).

Wir freuen uns über rege Teilnahme =)

 

ServerIP: server.austrialife.at:2302


----------



## TheWachter (2. April 2015)

Guten Tag Liebe Community,

 

 

Wir würden gerne hier unseren Bornholm-Life Server vorstellen.

Dazu hier einige Informationen:

Servername:                                            Better-Life

Serveradresse sowie TS³ Adresse:     144.76.68.171

Port:                                                          2302

Slots:                                                        90

Unsere Homepage:                                http://better-life.eu/

Unsere Führungsebene besteht aus einen Head-Admin und 6 Co-Admins.

Außerdem haben Wir ein gut aufgebautes System bei den Supportern, Cops und unser Technical Rescue Team. Alle Fraktionen sind Hilfsbereit und leisten gute Arbeit.

Was bietet der Server euch:


Ein super Role-Play

Ein Startgeld von 8.500 $

Ein Housing System mit RAID und Kisten unterstützung.

Ein Ausgeprägtes Z-Menü als Tablet

Automatisches Speichern 

2 verschiedene Banditen-HQ&#8217;s

Verschiedene Donatorfahrzeuge ( keine Vorteile)

Verschiedene Jobs wie z.B: Flaschen sammeln und ähnliches.

Verschiedene Mod-Fahrzeuge

Gang-Konto und Gang-Verstecke

Gutes Support-System mit hervorragenden Support-Leitern

Kraftwerke bei allen Großstädten

Und vieles mehr.


 

Cops:

Die Polizei hat die Aufgabe stets Recht und Ordnung auf der Insel Bornholm zu sorgen.

Sie ist eine Institution des Staates und wird von ihr finanziert.


Jeder Polizist hat ein bestimmtes Aufnahmeprogramm durch zu laufen.

Polizisten können Alkoholtest machen.

Lizenzen können entzogen werden.

Polizisten haben vielseitige Möglichkeiten ein Fahrzeug zum stehen zu bringen.

Verschiedene Sirenen und eine Warnmeldung für Personen oder Razzien.

Gut Ausgebildete Polizisten im Bereich RolePlay, Verhandlungen und anderen Abteilungen.

Unsere Polizei-Level:


Anwärter

Wachtmeister

Hauptmeister

Kommissar

Hauptkommissar 

Inspektor

Polizeichef

TRT:

Das TRT (Technical Rescue Team) beinhaltet zum einen die Technische Seite des ADAC&#8217;s oder THW&#8217;s und zum anderen die Ärztliche Versorgung durch unsere Rettungassistenten und Notärzte.


Ein sehr gut ausgearbeitetes Ränge-System mit zwei Wahlbäumen.

Verschiedene selbst geskinnte Mod-Fahrzeuge wie z.B.: Ein Feuerwehrfahrzeug.

Hilfsbereit und stets bereit.

Groß angelegte HQ&#8217;s.

Die TRT Ränge:


Trainee

Assistent

Tech Officer | Medical Officer

Leading Engineering Officer | Leading Medical Officer

Engineering Instructor | Medical Instructor

Supervisor | 2nd Supervisor 

Banditen:

Banditen sind eine Fraktion die Bürger versuchen aus zu rauben oder den Staat mit Bankrauben oder ähnliches zu schaden.

Sie haben die Möglichkeit mit vielseitigen Fahrzeugen Überfälle zu planen und auch durchzuführen. Außerdem haben sie 2 selbstgebaute HQ&#8217;s.

Unsere Ziele:

Wir haben vor eine hervorragende  Community aufzubauen die zum einen Regelbewusst handelt und auch fair zusammenspielt. 

Events werden von ausgewählten Personen geplant und mit den Fraktionen durchgeführt. Wir erhoffen Uns mit Euch eine super Zukunft und empfangen Euch herzlich auf unseren Server.

Was ist uns wichtig:

Uns ist unsere Community am wichtigsten. Alle von Euch sollen Respektvoll von allen anderen Behandelt werden. Das RolePlay ist auch ein sehr wichtiger Teil für unseren Server. Wir wollen stets auf dem Server ein hoch standardisiertes RolePlay führen. 

Bei fragen oder Anmerkungen würden Wir uns sehr über Euren Besuch auf unseren Teamspeak freuen und Euch gerne weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Euer Better-Life Team


----------



## Keystreak (11. April 2015)

Wir bieten

- Bank mit KI-Bots 
- 99% Selbst gemachte Skins 
- Blinker
- Akitive Admins bzw reifes Team
- 1 Geldtransport pro Restart 
- ADAC Medic COPS sowie Zivilie Selbst gescriptete und nicht sehr wenige Fahrzeug Skins
- Buchstaben Server IP der Altis sowie Ts3 Server [IP's Unten !!]
- Gummigeschosse , Flashbangs , Tränenegas
- EMP für COPS sowie Rebellen
- Söldner Lizens [ Whitelistet nur bei admin erhältlich ]
- No Lags da wir 2 Roots [ einer Für Datenbank und der andere für den normalen Server ] besitzen. Dadurch haben wir auch eine sehr gute Hacker Protection.
- 3 Anti Hack Tools bzw Scripts 
- [Noch] 75k Start Geld 

 

Wir Suchen noch Medis , [ Ein ] Cop , Und ADAC Leute [ADAC wird gerade implenitiert]

 

 

 

ArmA 3 Servr IP: Server.FreezingPoint-AltisLife.de [Port 2302] oder 148.251.52.135
Ts3-IP: Ts.FreezingPoint-AltisLife.de oder 148.251.52.135
Intern Seite: www.FreezingPoint-AltisLife.de
Wir würden uns über ein Besuch freuen 

Viel Spaß und Bis bald 
Euer Administratoren Team und die Inhaber KeyStreak , John und Stefan


----------



## moneysac (14. April 2015)

HALLO LIEBE ALTIS FRAUEN UND MÄNNER

 

WOLLTE MAL UNSER NEUES ALTIS PROJEKT VORSTELLEN HABT IHR AUCH ALTIS LIFE SATT DANN VERSTEHE ICH EUCH

 

wir bauen eben an 2 projekten einmal an einer komplett neuen karte die es so nochh nicht gab kanada mexico und die usa !!!

 

als übergang bauen wir in 4 wochen altis life 2.0 new life in lake side valley style, das bedeutet alles platt machen neue hauptstadt am flughafen und alle anderen städte mit neuen lake side häusern !!!!

 

wir das admin team sind over 25 rp wird gross geschrieben wir bieten viele farm möglichkeiten und über 100 fahrzeuge arma fahrzeuge gibt es garnicht mehr habt also auch ihr bock

 

auf mehr real life gaming kommt zu uns den download gibt im ts bei und oder auf der hp der mod s

 

würde uns freuen wen unser 64 slots bald voll ist grüsse euer Black wolf new life team

 

Team Speak 3: 79.133.47.6:3165

Server Ip:5.62.64.93:2302


----------



## FoxDWild (3. Mai 2015)

*Wir sind eine Deutsche 18+ Multi-Gaming Community,*

 

 

die im Bereich Dota, League of Legends, Dayz Standalone, und Arma 3 Aktiv ist. Weiters natürlich auch in aktuellen Games wie Minecraft, GTA V, Counterstrike Global Offensive...

Nun seit ca. 7 Monaten Aktivität mitunter anderem Namen haben wir uns zu einer kleinen aber eng verbundenen Gemeinschaft zusammengefunden.

Wir haben Spaß am Spielen und sind guter Dinge dabei, nach dem Feierabend ob Früh ob Spät unsere Community lebt!

 

Speziell für den Arma 3 Altis Life Server haben wir noch Platz für aktive Spieler und wollten euch gleich mal zeigen was es da zu sehen gibt:

 


80 Slot Dedicated Server mit SSD

3.1.4.8 Version von Altis Life auf Deutsch überarbeitet

Skins für alle verschiedenen Fraktionen (Polizei,Zivilisten,Rettung)

Mehr Waffen, Aufsätze, Fahrzeuge, Kleidung.

Permanente Wanted Liste und funktionierendes Blitzer System

Dynamisches Marktsystem

Jagen

Airdrops

IgiLOAD und R3FLogistik System

Clanbasen für Gangs können beim Admin angefordert werden.

Grenzstellungen mit möglichen Kontrollen

Zentralere Marktplätze in Kavala und Athira mit Server Savezones

Vollversion von Infistar AntiHack & Admin Tools

 

Wir würden uns freuen dich auf unserem Server oder Teamspeak anzutreffen.

 

Altis IP: 109.230.238.223:2302

 

Hp: www.foxdevilwild.de

Ts3: ts.foxdevilwild.de

E-mail: gordon@foxdevilwild.de

 

 

_Die FoxDevilWild - Community_


----------



## St4rf0x (7. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

_"_Wenn wir in dieser Krise aufhören, miteinander zu reden, würden wir die Situation nur verschärfen! Darum rate ich zur friedlichen Kontaktaufnahme zur Polizei, wo immer es geht. Wir müssen es schaffen, die Beamten für unsere Probleme zu sensibilisieren._"_

 

Friedrich-Wilhelm Voigt​Aktivist in den Ostgebieten​ 

 

*In 2034 begehrte die ärmere Bevölkerung auf!*

*In 2035 bekam Sie dafür eine Mauer!*

 

*Vorschau: 



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6yqZbFG8fyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
 

Der Release-Countdown des neuen Altis Life Servers läuft am 13.06.2015 um 16:00 Uhr ab! Feier mit uns, Berlin Life, den Abschied von der Beta auf dem Altis-Berlin Life Server und sichere dir in einem coolen Event Early-Player-Vorteile auf dem Server.

 

Zusätzlich wird es am 13. - 14.6.2015 einen Screenshot-Wettbewerb geben. Wir werden 3 Donator-Stati verlosen.

 

Beta Tester behalten Ihre bisher erzielten Erfolge!

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wähle deinen Charakter, schließe dich einer Seite an und vertrete deine Meinung!

 

Forum: altis-berlinlife.de
Teamspeak: berlinlife.teamspeak.de
Facebook: facebook.com/pages/Berlin-Life/639409366179439?fref=ts

Unseren Server findest du wie folgt:
37.187.159.59:2302 - Berlin Life Altis Life RPG -

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 

 

 

Die Projektleitung von Berlin Life

 

Edit://

 

Der Counter auf http://www.altis-berlinlife.dezeigt noch etwas mehr als 2 Tage und ich habe ein paar Neuigkeiten für euch die sicherlich gespannt auf den Altis-Berlin-Life Server warten.

 

Ich war gerade auf dem Server und kann euch berichten: Die Mauer steht noch! Die Checkpoints warten darauf von euch gefüllt oder umgangen zu werden. Egal was Ihr vorhabt, ich hoffe es entsteht eine Menge Action und gutes RP dabei.

 

Ich muss hier mal ein wenig Internes leaken: Markus vom Map-Design hat den Auftrag bekommen ein paar QR-Codes zu verteilen hinter denen sich Random-Steam-Keys für euch verstecken. Diese niedlichen kleinen Dinger könnt Ihr dann mit dem Handy vom Bildschirm scannen und euch über eine Überraschung bei Steam freuen.

 

Wer sich noch völlig unschlüssig ist ob er den Server antesten soll oder nicht könnte sich mit ein paar Screenshots diesem Wettbewerb stellen: http://altis-berlinlife.de/index.ph...ettbewerb-13-14-06-2015/?postID=1331#post1331

 

Na klar wartet Ihr auf Altis Life! Aber Dr. Renz, einer der Admins hat für die Wartezeit nun einen ARK:Evolved Survival Server aufgemacht. Aber schaut selbst: http://altis-berlinlife.de/index.php/Thread/315-ARK-Survival-Evolved-Server/?postID=1307#post1307 Solltet Ihr noch etwas anderes mit unseren Membern spielen wollen um sie kennen zulernen schaut doch mal hier vorbei: http://www.berlin-life.eu

 

Edit: News

 

Liebe Berlin-Interessierten,

 

ich muss euch heute eine schwere Entscheidung seitens des Projektteams überbringen.

 

Das Release wird um 2 Wochen verschoben auf vermutlich Samstag den 27.6.2015!

 

Das letzte ARMA III Update hat wieder alles neu gewürfelt und so nahe zu Alles verbuggt, was wir für euch so vorbereitet haben.

 

Natürlich ist unser Anspruch keinen Server zu releasen, der eigentlich in der Beta-Phase läuft. Daher haben wir folgendes beschlossen:


Wir stellen um auf Altis-Life 4.0

Wir testen den Server vor dem Release mind. 5 Tage

Wir stellen nichts bereit, was nicht unseren Ansprüchen genügt.

 

Der ein oder andere wird sicher enttäuscht sein und etwas traurig, dass wissen wir und verstehen es auch völlig, da es uns nicht anders geht.

Auch wir haben uns auf den Weg gemacht und wollten heute mit euch den fertigen Server feiern!

 

Nichts desto trotz freuen wir uns über die riesige Resonanz und hoffen euch noch 2 Wochen Geduld abverlangen zu können.

 

Natürlich sollt Ihr in der Zwischenzeit nicht leer ausgehen und so wird es noch ein paar Infos zum Zwischenstand geben und sicherlich wird auch das ein oder andere noch durchleaken.

 

Wenn Ihr noch näher dran sein wollt schaut auf www.berlinlife.eu vorbei, da erhaltet Ihr Infos über andere Spiele, die wir so spielen oder informiert euch auf www.altis-berlinlife.de über aktuelles aus dem Altis Projekt.

 

Nochmal erwähnt: Unser Ark-Server ist frisch online und bietet Platz im Dorf für euch!

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 

 

 

Die Projektleitung


----------



## Somenewlife (22. Juni 2015)

Liebe SomeNewLife Freunde, ja es geht los unser erster Server ist ab heute Online. Der zweite befindet sich aktuell noch im Aufbau.

Willkommen im Land der Kängurus bzw. in Australien und
wir von SomeNewLife haben ein groß Projekt ins Leben gerufen zu einem Spielen wir ab heute auf der Karte Australien. Für uns ist es wichtig das 100% RP betrieben wird.
Wer sich nicht daran hält fliegt vom Server denn wir wollen kein King of the Hill Server....
Was ist an unserem Server so besonders? Es gibt fast keinen Server mit der Karte und die 1600km^2 bieten neues Terrain für alle.
Wir haben in jeder große Stadt Polizeieinheiten, Cops haben auch keine finanziellen Vorteile gegenüber den Spielern, denn alle Fahrzeuge kosten genau so viel wie auch die für die normalen Zivilisten.
Für die Cops haben wir sogenannte Poolfahrzeuge die jeder Cop fahren kann wenn es die Situation erlaubt. Wenn ein Cop solches Fahrzeug beschädigt wird es von sein Gehalt abgezogen.
Des Weiteren sind wir ein Mod Server das heißt Mod Fahrzeuge und Waffen.
Jetzt das wichtigste um auf unseren Server zu Spielen braucht ihr unseren Launcher. Den bekommt
Ihr auf unsere Homepage unter http://www.somenewlife.de
Mit den Launcher könnt ihr unsere Mods herunterladen, die ihr braucht.
Aktuell suchen wir noch Spieler, Cops, ADAC (spannender als ihr vermutlich glaubt) und Medics. Sollte unter euch noch der ein oder andere Modder oder Skripter sein, dann kann er sich gerne bei uns melden.
Hier nochmal eine kleine Info wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck noch an einem zweiten Server mit einer eigenen Karte, die liebevoll und detailliert gestaltet wird. Seid gespannt! Allerdings dauert es noch ein bisschen bis wir die Karte fertig haben.
Vorteil ist, wer sich die aktuellen Mods von unseren Server lädt kann diese auch auf der anderen Karte benutzen und muss nicht nochmal extra alles herunterladen.
Also ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Viele Grüße

Euer SomeNewLife-Team


 

Homepage: www.SomeNewLife.de

TS: ts.somenewlife.de

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/snlmod?fref=ts


----------



## Fenriz1337 (27. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Team *Revelation *möchten euch unseren Server präsentieren.
 
*IP:* 188.165.255.147:2302
*TS:* ts.zombieapo.eu
*Forum:* http://altis.zombieapo.eu
*Map:* Altis
 
*Anzahl der Slots:* 100
*Server:* Linux Xenon / 4 Core HT @ 3,4Ghz+ / 32GBRAM / 1 Gbit-s / 250Mbit-s Bandbreite
 
*Features:*
- Realtime base building
- 2 Donator-Shops (*kein **pay-2-win!*)
- neue Rohstoffe /Craftables wie z.B. Giftspritzen, Skorpione, Schwarzpulver, Schildkröten, Lakritz, uvm.
- Ouzo, koks, medizinisches/illegales Ganja, Heroin, Moonshine und Meth kann gecrafted und konsumiert werden :>
- Bussystem
- Tonnenweise neue Skins + Sounds
- Aktives Admin + Modder + Skinner + Scripter + Supporter TEAM
- Persistentes Gang + Markt + WantedList System
 
*Wochen Update:*
- Custom Launcher für noch schnellere Updates + Comfort
- 3 Paintball Arenen (Insel, Ruine, Dome)
- Cheat Protection
 
 
!! Jeder neue Spieler erhält ein Zamak Starter-Pack !!
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebuc87 (27. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

 ​*[SIZE=16pt]Aktuelle Altis Life Version 4.0[/SIZE]*​*[SIZE=14pt]Server Vorstellung[/SIZE]*​Dann möchte ich euch mal unseren Arma 3 Altis Life Server vorstellen!

Der Fokus unserer Spielegemeinschaft ist die Zufriedenheit aller Spieler auf unseren Servern.
 ​Wir möchten allen die Möglichkeit bieten ein ernsthaftes und faires Rollenspiel betreiben zu können, ohne dabei gestört zu werden.​Unseren Server gibt es schon etwas länger da man aber ein ständiges schwanken der Spielerzahlen bemerkt haben, hatten wir uns gedacht dem ganzen mit etwas Werbung entgegenzuwirken! ​ ​*[SIZE=18pt]Wer sind Wir[/SIZE]*​Wir, die GBB (GermanBallerbude) sind eine multigaming Community​die Spass daran hat gemeinsam zu zocken.​Wir sind ein Teil der Community,​die sich gedacht hat, einen eigenen Altis Life Server zu eröffnen.​Unser Team besteht aus 3 Admins und einigen Membern.​ ​ ​*[SIZE=18pt]Was bieten wir euch auf unserem Server?[/SIZE]*​ ​- Kreditkarte: mit ihr kann man Fahrzeuge, Kleidung, jegliche Art von Gegenständen sowie Lizenzen Bargeldlos kaufen​- Viele neue Jobs (u.a. Crafting (Fahrzeuge / Waffen / Kleidung) jagen uvm.)​- 4 verschiedene Fraktionen (Cops,Medic,ADAC und Zivilisten) mit getrennten Konten!​GESUCHT WIRD NOCH ALLES​- jeder Spieler kann eine Taxi-Lizenz erwerben und demnach als Taxi-Fahrer seinen Dienst verrichten, wenn dieser beansprucht wird (vorausgesetzt, er hat den Dienst angetreten)​- Eine große Auswahl an Fahrzeugen + Alle DLC'S die  es momentan in Arma 3 gibt​- Eine komplett überarbeitete Map (u.a. Kavala Markplatz überarbeitet)​- Kein Donatorsystem​- Viele Waffen zu Auswahl​- Equipment Speicherung bis zum Tod​- Viele Roleplay-Aktionen (u.a. Events: Geldtransporter, Geiselnahmen, Straßenrennen uvm.)​- Dynamische Events z.b.(versunkene Stadt)​- Datenbankunterstützes Smartphone​- Rebellen können fesseln, foltern und Organe stehlen.​- Gut durchdachte Server Regeln die auch eingehalten werden sollen!​- Das Ladevolumen von Rucksäcken und Fahrzeugen wurden angepasst​- viele verschiedene Fahrzeugskins​- *folgende Gebäude können ausgeraubt werden*:​- Tankstellen​- Altis-Staatsbank ​- City-Banken in Städten (geplant)​- Ölpumpstation: Öl kann abgepumpt werden, Bsp. bei der Ölplattform​- Abschlepphof für unrechtmäßig abgestellte Fahrzeuge, ist wie eine 2. Garage​(Fahrzeuge müssen gegen Geld inkl. Bearbeitungsgebühr ausgelöst werden)​- Wanted-Plus System​- kein spotting​- Ohrstöpsel​- uvm.​ ​ ​*[SIZE=18pt]Besonderheiten[/SIZE]*​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]Neues Drogendealer System[/SIZE]*​- Die 3 Dealer wechseln in ihrem markiertem Bereich nach einer gewissen Zeit min. 90 min ihre Position​- Die Zeit bis zum nächsten Positionswechsel werden alle 30 min angezeigt​- Es besteht eine geringe Chance dass der Drogendealer deine Ware nicht annehmen will mit Verzögerung​- Alle illegalen Markierungen wurden für die Polizeiseite entfernt​- Dafür bekommt die Polizei regelmäßig Tipps und darf aber auch nur dann einen Razzia durchführen​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]Taru Boxlifting[/SIZE]*​- Das anhängen von Fahrzeugen wurde deaktiviert​- Taru normal kann gekauft werden​- Container können wie Fahrzeuge gekauft werden oder eingelagert werden​- Folgende Container können gekauft werden: Taru-Bank */* Box */* Fuelvorrichtung​- Die Container haben einen Kofferraum und können auf */* abgeschlossen werden​ ​ ​*[SIZE=18pt]Fraktionen[/SIZE]*​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]COPS[/SIZE]*​- Die Cop Seite besteht aus Polizei */* SEK */* Militär​- Keine bewaffneten Fahrzeuge bis auf Ghosthawk​- Keine gepanzerten Fahrzeuge bis auf Hunter für SEK und Strider für Militär​- Flashbangs​- Straßensperren usw.​- Gut durchdachte Rangeinteilung ​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]ADAC[/SIZE]*​- Igiload und BTC Logistic für den ADAC​- ADAC Auftragsbuch (für den Fall einer Panne)​- Rechnung ausstellen möglich​- Beschlagnahmen und Abschlepphof auf dem ADAC-Gelände möglich​- Fahrzeuge für ADAC sind:​- Offroader, SUV, Hunter, HEMTT​- Hummingbird, Mohawk_, _Taru​- weitere Utensilien:​- Strassensperren, Strassenkegel mit Beleuchtung- bzw. Warnlicht​- uvm.​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]MEDIC[/SIZE]*​- Standard Medicsystem von Altis Life​- Organe transplantieren​- Drogentherapie​- Grosse Fahrzeugauswahl​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]GANGS / Rebellen[/SIZE]*​- Standardisiertes Permanentes Gangsystem​- Permanente Gangs können ein Grundstück kaufen und ihre Base selbst durch kaufbare Materialien nach belieben gestalten (kommt bald)​- große Waffen- und Fahrzeugauswahl​- eine Illegale Zone wo die Cops nur wegen eines Notrufes rein dürfen​- uvm.​ ​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]Zusätzliche Infos:[/SIZE]*​- kleine Updates wie Bugfix kommen mehrmals pro Woche, größere Updates meist 1x pro Woche.​- Unser Server ist durch BattleEye/Anticheatscripts geschützt und ist zusätzlich mit der Arma Global Banliste verbunden.​- Wir besitzen einen leistungsstarken Root Server  mit DDOS Schutz und guter Hardware.​- Für weite Fragen zum Server usw. könnt ihr gerne auf unseren TS oder HP vorbeischauen​ ​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]Wie könnt ihr uns Kontaktieren?[/SIZE]*

HP: German Ballerbude
TS³: 5.135.188.68:9942
Servername: [Ger] Ballerbude-AltisLife |TaruBoxLifting|KFZCrafting|RndDealer|MoreJob|FullCustom|GBB​_SERVER IP: 37.187.57.151:2302_​ ​*[SIZE=13.5pt]Wir hoffen euch bald auf unserem Server begrüßen zu dürfen =) [/SIZE]*​*[SIZE=13.5pt]Mfg das GBB Adminteam + Spieler![/SIZE]*​ ​ ​*[SIZE=14pt]Hier unsere Aktion:[/SIZE]*
 
Wer bis ende Juli bei uns auf den Server kommt und sich dann bei einem Altis Life Admin (Altis life Admins haben [AL-Admin] hinter dem Namen stehen) im TS mit dem ensprechenden Codewort meldet, bekommt folgendes geschenkt:
 ​Einzelne Person:
*500.000$*
Codewort: *GBBJ1*​Wer einen Freund mitbringt:
*800.000$*
geworbener Freund *800.000$*
Codewort: *GBBJ2*​Als Gruppe (min 4 Leute):
jeder bekommt dann:
*1.000.000$*
Codewort: *GBBJ3*​Voraussetzung ist, um das Geld gutgeschrieben zu bekommen, könnt ihr uns euren Ingame-Namen und am besten eure PlayerID mitteilen.​ Ihr solltet schon mal auf den Server connected (drauf gewesen) sein, damit ihr in die Datenbank eingetragen worden seit.​ ​Hier noch ein paar Bilder : ​​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​


​


----------



## Schmidt6519 (27. Juni 2015)

*Hallo Altis Life Spieler,*
 
unser Entwicklerteam aus 3 Personen, hat vor kurzem einen Altis-Life-Server mit dem Namen *"Bayer's Altis Life"* unter der IP: *176.57.142.24* und dem Port: 2302 zu finden. Das Team entstand aus einem alten, gut besuchten Server, welcher nach einem Mod-Release jedoch zu Grunde ging. Nach der Schließung des alten Server's entschlossen wir uns dann von vorne anzufangen und einen neuen Server zu errichten, welcher außerdem die Fehler und schlechten Seiten des alten Servers ausmerzen sollte. Wir haben außerdem schon eine kleine grundlegende Community von unserem alten Server mit genommen. Bei der Erstellung des Server haben wir vor allem auf den Komfort des Spielers geachtet, weshalb wir nun eine sehr hohe Serverperformance erreicht haben. Der Server wurde mit liebe erstellt, enthält viele selbstgemachte Grafiken (z.B. im Z-Menü) und wird immer weiter entwickelt.
Wir haben in unser Spielerlebnis alle 4 Parteien von Arma-3 involviert, welche auf der Seite von Blufor wie gewohnt von der Polizei, auf der Seite der Independent's vom "THW", auf der Seite der Opfor's von unserer "ASA" und auf der Seite der Zivilisten von den Bürgern gespielt.
 
Die Polizei ist bei uns, wie damals, in Grün gehalten und übernimmt die allseits bekannten Funktionen, wie z.B. den Schutz des Volkes vor Kriminellen.
Der "THW" übernimmt mehrere Funktion. Zum einen die Funktion eines Notarztes und zum anderen auch die Funktion eines ADAC's. Er ist, so wie in echt, in Blau gehalten.
Die "ASA" stellt eine neutrale Söldner Allianz dar, welche zum Schutz beim Farmen von legalen Sachen gerufen werden kann, oder auch zur Unterstützung in einem Feuergefecht gerufen werden kann.
Die Bürger auf unserem Server haben viele Möglichkeiten zum Farmen. Es lassen sich zum Beispiel verschieden Items mit etwas Aufwand zu hochwertigeren kombinieren und verkaufen. Außer beim Farmen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit sich Waffen zu craften, welche es sonst nicht zu kaufen gibt. Auch Kleidung, wie den Ghillie-Suit muss gecraftet werden.
Wir haben ein Supportteam, welches rund um die Uhr anwesend ist und den Spielern zur Verfügung steht. Auch die Administratoren sind fast immer erreichbar, ob über unseren *Teamspeak3-Server* (*bayersaltislife.4np.de*) oder über unsere Website (http://bayers-altis-life.de).
 
 
Hier also alles einmal in einer *Zusammenfassung:*
 
*Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten:*

Admins und Supporter fast rund um die Uhr erreichbar

Teamspeak3-Server mit folgender IP:  bayersaltislife.4np.de

Erreichbarkeit der Admins/Supporter sowohl In-Game als auch auf dem Teamspeak
 
*Karte:*

ausgewogene Farmrouten verteilt auf die ganze Karte

4 Spawnpunkte in die größten Städte verteilt (Kavala, Athira, Pyrgos, Sofia)

2 extra Spawnpunkte für Donator

2 extra Spawnpunkte für Rebellen
 
*Farming:*

wir bieten verschiedene Farmingmöglichkeiten, welche in Preis, Strecke, Aufwand und Gefahr variieren
Anfang:

Pfandflaschen, Äpfel (Apfelsaft), Orangen(Orangensaft)
Fortgeschritten:

Kupferbarren

Eisenbarren

Stahlbarren

Gummi

Textilien

Mikrochip

High-End-Mikrochip

Diamant

Öl
Illegal:

Marihuana

Crack

Crystal Meth

Blaues Meth

Schildkrötenfleisch
 
*Seiten:*

Blufor: Wird gespielt von der Polizei

Opfor: Wird gespielt von der ASA

Widerstand: Wird gespielt von dem THW

Zivilist
 
*Fahrzeuge:*

den Zivilisten steht außer den Zivilen Fahrzeugen eine breite Auswahl an Farmfahrzeugen zur Auswahl

außerdem diverse gepanzerte Fahrzeuge
Legal: (Farming)
Autos:

Go-Kart

Quad

Offroad

Hatchback

Hatchback (Sport)

SUV

Truck

Truck Boxer

Zamak Transpor

Zamak Transport (Covered

Tempest Transpor

Tempest Transport (Covered

HEMTT Transporte

HEMTT Transporter (Covered

HEMTT Box

Tempest (Device)
Helikopter:

MH-9 Hummingbird

MH 900

Mi-290 Taru (Bench)

PO-30 Orca

CH-49 Mohawk
Boote:

Assaultboat

Speedboat

SDV
Illegal:

Hunter

Ifrit

Rebellen Offroad

Offroad (Armed)
 
*Waffen:*
zum Kaufen:
Legal:

ACP-C2

Zubr

Rook 40

4-five

PDW2000

Vermin

SDAR
Illegal:

Katiba carbine

Katiba

TRG 20

TRG 21

Mk20
zum Craften:
Illegal:

MX SW

Rahim

MK 18

Lynx
 
*Design:*

die Polizei ist auf unserem Server im altdeutschen Grün gehalten

die ASA gibt sich in einer Rot-Schwarzen Farbgebung zu erkennen

der THW trägt bei uns die Farbe Blau als Erkennung

diverse Skins im "BAL"-Stil

Entgegennahme und Erstellung von Skinvorschlägen

Z-Menü-Design in Form eines Handy mit der Serverfarbe "Petrol"
 
*Steuerung:*

Z: Spielermenü öffnen

U: Schließen und Zuschließen von Fahrzeugen

T: Fahrzeuginventar öffnen

Ü: Auf-/Absetzten von Kopfhörern

Links Shift + G: Umhauen

Linke Windowstaste: Interaktionstaste zum Geld aufheben, farmen, mit Fahrzeugen oder gefesselten Personen interagieren(reparieren, etc. oder abführen, losbinden)

Links Shift + Leertaste während dem Laufen: Springen

Links Shift + H: Waffe holstern

Links Strg + H: Waffe zücken

Doppelt Linke Steuerung: Waffe anlegen
 
 
*Spezielles:*

eigen geschriebenes Script, welches den Spieler automatisch an der Stelle spawnt, an welcher er sich ausgeloggt hat

außerdem NUR zum Craften folgende Kleidung und Aufsätze:

Kleidung: Ghillieanzug

Aufsätze: LRPS, SOS, DMS, 5.56mm Schalldämpfer, 9mm Schalldämpfer
 
 
*Vielen Dank fürs Lesen!* Schaut für mehr Informationen auf unserer Website vorbei! Wir würden uns außerdem über einen Besuch freuen und stehen natürlich immer für Fragen bereit.​ ​*MfG euer "Bayer's Altis Life" - Team*​


----------



## Vollrausch (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich kann allen die momentan auf der Suche nach einen neuen Server sind "New World Altis RPG" empfehlen. Dieser Server wurde erst diesen Monat (Juli 2015) eröffnet.

Momentan haben wir 30 aktive Spieler auf diesen Server und freuen uns natürlich auf jeden Neuling. ;D Für Neulinge gibt es momentan sogar ein kleines Startkapital.

 

Jedoch sollte jeder neue Mitspieler sich im klaren sein, das dies ein RPG Server ist. Außerdem achten wir auch recht penibel auf Regelverstöße. Je nach schwere werden verschiedene Strafen erteilt. Bis zum Bann!

 

Sollte euch dieses kleine Schreiben überzeugt haben. Lade ich euch gerne dazu ein unserer Community beizutreten.

 

Wir sehen uns im Game

 

TS: 178.33.33.34:8500

Server: 5.39.63.200

Forum: http://nwa.ovh/


----------



## DERproJonny (19. August 2015)

Ich stelle euch den Server SmokeWeed vor das ist ein RP Server und hat viele dinge zu machen.

Schaut einfach vorbei und findet es einfach herraus.

Wir suchen noch Supporter, Cops, Medic und ADAC

 

IP:85.131.155.215:2302

TS IP: smokeweed.nitrado.net


----------



## hellben89 (28. September 2015)

Servus , Moin Moin , Hallo und Grüß Gott Liebe Spieler,

hiermit möchten wir uns einmal bei euch vorstellen.
Wir sind der neue Arma 3 Altis Life Server / KARTELL INTERACTIVE.
Es dürfen euch vorneweg bereits Aktive Admins ,Scripter & Mapper erwarten und wir sind jederzeit bereit eure Vorschläge anzunehmen.

Vorerst dürfen euch folgende DInge auf unserem Server erwarten.

- Eigener Marktplatz
- Neues Z Menü
- Neues ATM Menü
- Eigene Polizei / Medic / THW Skins
- SEK & DEA Spezialeinheit
- Völlig Neu Überarbeitetes Gefängnis.
- Viele verschiedene Jobs ( Von Pfirsich und Apfelfarm bis hin zum schlimmsten Drogengeschäft.
- Eigenes Forum / Homepage
- Viele Events.
- Großes Paket an Waffen und Fahrzeugen
- Gleichmäßiges Verhältnis von Cops / Zivs
- Vollständig selbst gebautes Ausbildungszentrum für neue Anwärter
- Extra für neue SPIELER ( Kupfermine , Verarbeiter und Händler SAFEZONE )
- Starkes und faires Supporterteam
- Neue Zentralbank für mehr Fairniss gegenüebr Zivilisten.
- Dynamisches Marktsystem
- Donatersystem ( Allerdings haben alle Spieler Zugriff auf alle Sachen / Hier dient der Rabattvorteil und die Serverunterstürtzung )
- Möglichkeit zur eigenen GANG BASE
- Komplett Überarbeites Rebel HQ
- Eigenen Teamspeak
- DDOS Schutz
- HIGH FPS

Gerne möchten wir euch einen kleinen Einblick in die Kartell Interactive Map werfen lassen. Schaut Euch dazu den Trailer an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qN4NJxA_yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut einfach mal rauf uns besucht uns auf unserem TS

TEAMSPEAK : ts.kartell-interactive.de
SERVER : play.kartell-interactive.de
Forum : http://board.kartell-interactive.de


WE SEE US ON ALTIS LIFE

Euer ServerTeam von KARTELL INTERACTIVE


----------



## Zandrola (8. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*[GER] Diamond Life 100% RPG aktive Admins/Support*

*Hallo liebe Community von Global Gamer und hallo Arma 3 Altis Life Freunde !!!
Schön das ihr zu dieser Seite gefunden habt.Wir wollen hier unseren Server mal kurz vorstellen, eine kleine Gemeinde, die sich vor ca. 2 Jahren in Arma 3 Altis Life gefunden hat.

Nach vielen verschieden Serverbesuchen, waren wir es leid.Es musste was eigenes her.*

***** Zum Server **** *

*Der Server ist im Moment noch in Bearbeitung, wir werden aber am Samstag den 19.09.2015 in die offene Beta Phase gehen und freuen uns auf Euch.Wir bieten euch einen Server mit 64 Slots die nach Bedarf auch erweitert werden können.Der Server hat ein völlig eigenes Spiel Konzept zu bieten*.Da wir am 19.09.2015 in der Beta-Phase gehen, bitten wir euch Fehler zu melden und zu "respektieren".*

*Was haben wir auf unserem Server bisher gemacht:*

*Housing System*
*Editierte Map
Fahrzeug Skins
Viele verschiedene Jobs
Tankstellen ausrauben
VIP
Alkohol im Effect
Crafting System
und vieles mehr.*

*Was wir noch zu 100% dazu machen werden:*

*Lasst euch überraschen.

Was wir für unserem Server noch suchen:
Supporter
Spieler *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Wir freuen uns Euch bei Diamond Life begrüßen zu dürfen.*​*Server Name.: *
*[GER] Diamond Life | 25K **Start | Cop & Medic gesucht*​*Server Adresse: *​*85.131.159.36 Server Port: 2302*​*TS3 Adresse:
diamond-life.ts-server.at*​** Gerne erklären wir Euch unser Konzept auch im TS.*​ ​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## HoBBiTze (29. Oktober 2015)

HUNTERMASTER RP ALTIS LIFE SERVER !!!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neuer Server sucht Spieler.

Unser Server ist seit kurzem Online.
Nun brauchen wir EUCH.

Warum solltet ihr auf diesem Server Spielen ? ganz einfach:


*Unser Server bietet euch:*
 


- Viele neue Jobs und natürlich alt bewährtes
- 5 Verschiedene Fraktionen (Medic, ADAC, Polizei, Rebellen und Söldner)
- Eine riesige Auswahl an Fahrzeugen mit vielen Skins (zB Monster Energy etc)
- Die Map wurde teilweise verbessert / verändert
- Craftsystem (zB Waffen)
- Gefängnis
- Staatsbank zum Ausrauben (Bolzenschneider und C4 benötigt)
- Ohrenstöpsel (Umgebungseffekte werden Leiser, Sprechchat bleibt laut)
- Housing System mit Lagerkisten und Spawn im eigenem Haus
- Fast alle Fahrzeuge verfügbar (mit fast 100 Skins)
- Farmen auch gut mit Helicopter möglich
- Es gibt ein Polizei Hauptquartier und mehrere Ausenposten, sowie Grenz und Zollstationen verteil auf der gesammten Karte.
*Server - Features:*
 


- Komplett Speicherung (Das heißt euer Equipment wird bis zum Tot gespeichert).
- Roleplay Aktionen (wir legen großen Wert auf Roleplay), Überfälle, Geiselnahmen, etc etc.
- Whitelisted Cops
- Whitelisted ADAC/Sanitäter
- Einfaches Farmen mit der Windows Taste
- Gut durchdachte Server Regeln
- Das Ladevolumen wurde angepasst
- Mehr und neue Kleidung
- Gute Polizei, ADAC, Sannitäter Outfits
- Wanted Plus System
- Erweitertes Donator System
*Community:*
 


- Forum
- Teamspeak für alle User
- Homepage mit allen News
- Verschiedene Events
- Ein Support Team das sich um die Community kümmert wenn es um Erstattungen und Fragen geht.
- Natürlich ein paar schlaue Köpfe die den Server immer weiter verbessern.
Kontakt:

Homepage: huntermasteraltis.tekkit.de
Teamspeak 3 Server: ts66.nitrado.net:17300
SERVER IP: 37.10.99.77
Port: 2302

Wir freuen uns auf euch ! Schaut einfach vorbei und macht euch Selbst ein Bild, ihr werdet nicht entteuscht !

 

Hier ein paar eindrücke:

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janosh24 (30. Oktober 2015)

Freimaurer Altis Life Server
 
Ich möchte euch hier unseren Altis Life (Arma3) Server vorstellen.
 
Wir sind eine tolle Community und unsere Modder sind täglich dran den Server
zu optimieren und neue Sachen einzubauen.
Unser Altis Life Server läuft mit der aktuellsten Altis Life Version.
Bei uns ist RPG hoch angesehen weswegen unsere Cops sehr gut trainiert werden,
damit in Altis immer Recht und Ordnung herscht.
Natürlich passen wir auf das die Zahl der Ordnungshüter nicht das Mass übersteigt
und unsere nicht so braven Bürger auch ihre Chancen haben ihre Brötchen zu verdienen.
Unser Supportteam ist praktisch immer 24/7 zu erreichen.
 
Was schon auf dem Server Gibt:
 
- Housing System
- Eigenes Tanksystem
- Editierte Map
- 2 Donatorshops ( kein pay-2-win! )
- Clanbasen zum Selberbauen
- Neue Rohstoffe ( Craftables)*
- Cheatprotection
- Skin für die Fahrzeuge
- Gang Aussenposten (für Waffen, Drogen etc.)
- Eine ADAC Gruppe
- Gut ausgebildete Polizei
- DDos Schutzfunktion
- Gutes Wantedsystem
- Bus System
- Tankstellenraub
- Bankraub
- Taxi System
- High Performance Server
- Komplexe Markt Simulation
- Paintball Arena
- Eigener Launcher (für noch schnellere und bessere Updates + Komfort
- Noch bessere EIGENE Cheatprotection
- NSA Uplink
 
 
Über den Server
 
- IP: 188.165.255.147:2302
- TS: ts.freimaurer.com
- Linux Xenon
- 4 Core HT @ 3.4Ghz+
- 32GB Ram
- 1 Gbit-s
- 250Mbit-S Bandbreite
- Serverhost: OVH
 
 
*Craftable Item's
 
- Glas + Silizium -->Solarpanelherstellung-->Solarpanelhändler
- Gold + Diamanten -->Goldschmied-->Juwelier
- Kupfer + Kunststoff -->Kabelwerk-->Elektronikhandel
- Gold + Kunststoff + Silizium -->Chipherstellung-->Elektronikhandel
- Edelstahl + Kunststoff-->Medizinisches Labor-->Apotheke
- Spritze + Penicillin-->Medizinisches Labor-->Apotheke
- Anis + Zucker-->Süsswarenfabrik-->Süsswarenankauf
- Anis + Zucker-->Schnapsbrennerei-->Ouzobar
- Schwefel + Salpeter + Holzkohle -->Pulvermühle-->Schwarzmarkt
- Schildkröten + Salt -->Suppenküche-->Schwarzmarkt
- Spritzen + Gift-->Giftfarm-->Schwarzmarkt
- Mais + Zucker-->Moonshinebrennerei-->Schwarzmarkt
 
 
Was wir noch Suchen:
 
- Zivilisten
- Gangs (Rebellen)
- ADAC/Medic/Polizei
- Gamer die viel Spass in Altis Life haben
 
 
Gamer wir wollen das auf dem server gutes RPG eingehalten wird, das ist unser wichtigstes anliegen an euch.
Als zweiter Punkt gilt "fair play" klar können wir nicht alle alles und jeden erwischen
aber wir schauen das es gesittet auf dem Server zugeht.
Wir bieten euch einen TS3 Server mit Supportchannel an. Bei einer Gang ab 5 Mitgliedern darf und kann ein eigener TS3 Channel erstellt werden.
Wir haben auch eine Homepage und ein Forum wo wir alle Neuigkeiten veröffentlichen und wo Ihr eure eigenen Ideen mitteilen könnt. 
Dies könnt ihr durch diesen Link erreichen: http://www.diefreimaurer.com
 
 
 
 
Altis Life Server Name:
[GER] AltisLife Die Freimaurer | Version 5.0 
Online seit 07.04.2015
 
Server IP: 188.165.255.147:2302
TS3 IP: ts.diefreimaurer.com
Homepage : http://www.diefreimaurer.com


----------



## DaveStarsky (7. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


PC-Fashion möchte euch herzlich auf ihren Altis Life (Arma3) Server einladen.

Servername: [GER] PC-Fashion
Serveradresse: 81.169.221.226

Forum: pcfashion-community.de 
Port: 2302
Slots: 100

Teamspeak3: 81.169.221.226

 

Unser Server besteht mittlerweile seit knapp drei Monaten.

Wir sind ein Server mit einer wirklich sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Community, welche neue Spieler immer herzlich empfängt und hilft. Die Stammspieler und Gruppen die da sind, helfen Neuankömmlingen immer gerne weiter wenn sie das Spiel noch nicht so gut kennen. Sie nehmen diese gerne unter ihre Fittiche und auf Farm touren mit, wodurch sie mehr Schutz vor Rebellengruppen haben die sie im Roleplay ausrauben wollen.

 

 

*Unser Team:*

Wir sind aktuell14 Mann starkes Serverteam, Bestehend aus 7 Serveradmins, 5 Moderatoren und 2 Supportern. Die alle sehr Motiviert, Hilfsbereit, Freundlich und Aktiv sind.

Unser Team hat immer ein offenes Ohr für eure Vorschläge, Verbesserungswünsche so wie für eure Probleme. ( Medics stehen immer Bereit )

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Spieler der unseren Server besucht .
 

*Unser Server bietet:* 

 

Polizei, Notärzte und ADAC die sich Täglich um das wohl aller Bürger kümmern.

 

Ein angenehmes Klima, ein freundliches miteinander unter allen Spielern und bieten zudem viele *Roleplay* Möglichkeiten.

Ein Öffentlichen Schießplatz und eine Pvpzone wo man sich austoben kann.

Zudem haben wir viele Farm Möglichkeiten unter anderem für Anfänger eine gesicherte Kupferroute, Legale-Rohstoffe wie Gold, Diamanten, Eisen … wie auch Illegale-Rohstoffe wie Drogen, Uran ....

 

Aktuell Arbeiten wir auch an einem Craftingsystem womit ihr euch in Zukunft eure Waffen selbercraften könnt.

 

Besucht uns doch einfach auf unserem Server (TS3) um mehr zu erfahren.

 

 

*Was ist uns wichtig?* 

 

Auf unserem Server wird sehr viel Wert auf das *Roleplay* gelegt. Auch von den Admins werden vor allem die *Roleplay*-Fähigkeiten der Öffentlichen-Dienste im Auge behalten. Unsere Öffentlichen-Dienste sind zu 97,9% immer nett wie hilfsbereit, drücken sich klar sowie verständlich aus und können in ungewohnten Situationen sehr gut improvisieren.

 

 

*Was wir Wünschen!*

 

Wir Wünschen uns aktive Spieler die Zeit und Laune mitbringen. Eine faire und freundliche Spielweise gegenüber den anderen Spielern. Ihr solltet immer für einen Spaß zu haben sein.

Aber das Wichtigste ist das ihr viel Lust und Ideen für das *Roleplay* mitbringt.

 

 

 

 

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das gesamte PC-Fashion Team


----------



## TorstenBackfisch (28. November 2015)

Altis Life Fun Server! 200mio Stargeld.
[GER]NextGeneration | $200'000'000$
Suchen Cops Medics und Scripter.


----------



## MariusWarrior (7. März 2016)

*Homepage: http://neighbourhood-life.enjin.com*
*Game Server IP: 89.163.170.110:2302*
 
 
Neighbourhood Life hat am 25.02.2016 seine Türen geöffnet.
 
Werde jetzt ein Teil der Community und bringe dich mit ein.
Bewirb dich als Cop, im Rescue Service Team oder Gründe deine eigene Firma.
Werde Rebell oder Bandit, die Grenzen deiner Fantasie sind bei uns offen.
 
Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen der das Rollenspiel schätzt, lebt und liebt. 
Wir werden eng mit allen Spielern und Spielerinnen zusammen arbeiten und Ideen und Vorschläge ernst nehmen.
 
Wir klatschen hier nicht einfach einen Neuen Server hin (gibt ja so wenige), Nein, wir wollen Spaß, Abenteuer,
Rollenspiel, Aktion und lustige Momente mit Euch teilen und erleben.
Wir vom Neighbourhood Life Team sind seit über 2 Jahren in der Arma 3 Sezene unterwegs und wissen worauf es ankommt.
 
Wir werden kontinuierlich am Server arbeiten, ein offenes Ohr für jeden haben und Regelmäßig Erweiterungen bringen.
Man kann endlos lange Texte schreiben und versuchen Dich zu überzeugen, aber mach dir einfach selber ein Bild davon was dich erwartet.
 
Also worauf wartest du noch...mehr Infos bekommt du auf unserer Homepage oder komm zu uns ins Teamspeak.
Wir sehen uns auf Neighbourhood Life.
 
- Firmengelände kaufen 2 Varianten - Steuern musst du aber zahlen
- Gruppen Lager kaufen 2 Varianten - Baue deine eigene Base
- Staatsbank ausrauben - Platin ist viel Wert
- Bundesbank ausrauben - Hier gibt es dickes Geld
- Hotel ausrauben - Mal was anderes
- Bankfilialen ausrauben - die kleinen Banken auf Altis mit ein wenig Geld
- 2 Gefängnisse - Nicht sehr gemütlich da drin
- Keine Namensanzeige, erst nach Ausweis Zeigen
- Keine Magic Finger
- Mülldepot & Schrottplatz - Finde tolle Sachen im Müll
- Permanente Wanted Liste - Du kommst nicht davon
- Dynamisches Marktsystem - Ständig variierende Preise
- Kein Lizenz Verlust nach dem Gefängnisaufenthalt - Außer Arbeits- und Aufenthaltsgenehmigung
- Neue Lizenzen und Genehmigungen - Rollenspielfördernde Sachen
- Alle Rücksäcke Gleich Groß Z Inventar - Style vor Größe 
- Antidupe System
- Ausgrabungsstätte - Werde Archäologe Finde tole Schätze
- Tanksystem - Welches Auto tankt schon alleine auf
- Crafting System - Wird ständig erweitert
- Rescue Service Team - Medics und ADAC zusammen 
- Custom Skin Pakete - Fahrzeuge, Kleidung etc.
- Werbeschilder mieten - Schalte deine eigene Werbung auf der Map
- Outland - Ganz Vorsichtig sein
- Viele Städte Neu aufgebaut
- über 25 Farm Möglichkeiten - Abwechslung garantiert
- Solo & Kombi Farmen - Alleine oder in der Gruppe
- Große Auswahl an Waffen, Kleidung, Ausrüstung und Co.
- Housing System - Mal etwas anderes
- über 30 Lizenzen & Ausbildungen
- Erfahrene Community & Leitung
- Rasthof am 3 Wege Kreuz
- Lotto Altis - Gewinne das dicke Geld im Rollenspiel
- Presse Agentur im Rollenspiel Stil
- Warehouse Inc. Firma als Starthilfe
- Organisierte und Strukturierte Teams. Cops, Rescue Service und Admins
- Neue Police Departments
- Amerikanisches Polizei System
- Cops können Lizenzen einziehen
- Lizenzen Kontrolle ohne Handschellen
- Kein "sent to Jail" Cops müssen die Gefangenen selber weg bringen
- Erfahrene Spieler
- Rollenspiel ist uns das wichtigste
- Wanted +
- Firmen, Rebellen, Banditen - Gründen, mitmachen, Spaß haben
- Anständige Namen sind Pflicht - Rollenspiel steht an erster Stelle
- Eine überarbeitete und strukturierte Map - Überall auf der Karte gibt es was zu erleben
- Amerikanisches Rescue Team
- Zusammenhalt und Community Arbeit - Regelmäßige Gruppengespräche
- Manuelle Wanted Liste
- überarbeitete Polizei Kontrolle von Personen
- viele kleinere Features
- Autoversicherung
- Grenze zwischen Staat und den Outland
- mehr Funktionen und Fahrzeuge für das Rescue Service Team
- Ladesystem
- Ausdauer System verbessert
- Mehrere Sachen eingebaut damit die Spielerinterkationen verbessert werden
- Spezial Einheiten der Cops, ADF und SRT (Grenzkontrolle, Gefängnis Transport, Razzien etc.)
- Ideen und Vorschläge werden immer gerne gesehen, gelesen und diskutiert
- Abwechslungsreiche und Regelmäßige Events
- kontinuierliche Erweiterungen
- Personen die getazert sind, sehen verschwommen
- Neues Rescue Service System. Tote sehen wo der Medic sich befindet
- Kraftwerk zum einnehmen
- Kein störender Automatik Funk
- Legal und illegale einnehmbare Orte für mehr Gehalt
- und vieles mehr erwartet auf Neighbourhood Life...
 
Gruß
Das Neighbourhood Life Team


----------



## Black287 (23. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sehr geehrte Community.
Auf dieser Seite möchten wir euch unseren Arma 3 Altis Life Server vorstellen und euch die Einzelheiten näher bringen:


Unsere Vorstellung ist folgendermaßen gegliedert

1. Das Team und die Servergeschichte
2. Die Community
3. Fraktionen (Polizei,Rettungsdienst)
4. Farmrouten
5. Specials



Royal Streets besteht schon seit dem Jahr 2012. Zu Anfang war der Server unter dem Namen "Royal-Streets Reallife" zu finden und war ein San Andreas Multiplayer Server.
Nun sind wir umgestiegen auf Arma 3 Altis Life und möchten euch unseren Altis Life Server näher bringen!



Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich durch die vielen Stammspieler eine freundliche und für Neulinge offene Community aufgebaut, in der das Spielen gleich viel mehr Spaß macht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Altis Life Polizei ist, wie der Name schon sagt, die Gesetzeshüter von Altis. Sie kümmern sich um die Sicherheit der Bürger und verfolgen Straftäter.
Auf unserem Server gibt es folgende Features für die Polizei:
*Wanted+ System:* Spieler in der Polizei können Wanteds vergeben. Diese zeigen die Priorität und Bußgelder auf der Fahnungsliste an. Man kann so "Bagatelldelikte" verteilen &#8211; das heißt das Rechtssystem ist gerechter.
*Polizeicomputer:* Polizisten können über einem Computer im Polizei HQ diejenigen Spieler beobachten, die sich auf dem Bankgelände befinden.
*Dienstgrade:* Ränge in der Polizei sind folgendermaßen gegliedert: Es gibt 11 Hauptränge, wobei Rang 11 der höchste Rang ist.
*Sirenen & Blaulicht:* Es gibt auf unserem Server verschiedene Sirenen & Blaulichter, diese können mit verschiedenen Tastenkombinationen ein & ausgeschalten werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Rettungsdienst von Altis mit seine Ärzten & Sanitätern, sind Tag und Nacht unterwegs um das Leben der Spieler zu retten.
Besondere Features:
*Tod:* Wenn ein User stirbt, kann dieser noch von einem Sanitäter gerettet werden. Wenn der Spieler gestorben ist, kann dieser oben rechts auf dem Button klicken, dadurch wird der Rettungsdienst benachrichtigt.
*Einparken:* Der Rettungsdienst ist auf unserem Server auch für die Säuberung der Straßen zuständig. Die Sanitäter & Ärzte können auf unserem Server Fahrzeuge in die Garage einparken.
*Reparatur von Fahrzeugen:* Bei uns auf dem Server sind die Sanitäter & Ärzte auch für die Reparatur von Fahrzeugen zuständig.
*Marker:* Wenn ein Spieler stirbt oder Hilfe fordert, erscheint auf der Karte ein Marker, dieses kennzeichnet den Spieler der Hilfe benötigt. Somit haben es die Sanitäter & Ärzte auf unserem Server leichter um Verletzte oder Verstorbene Spieler zu finden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf unserem Server gibt es Folgende Farmrouten um seinen Geldbeutel etwas aufzufüllen. Einige Routen sind Legal andere wiederum Ilegal!​
Pfirsich (Legal)
Verarbeitetes Öl (Legal)
Kupferbarren (Legal)
Eisenbarren (Legal)
Raffiniertes Salz (Legal)
Glas (Legal)
Geschliffene Diamanten (Legal)
Ungeschliffene Diamanten (Legal)
Zement Sack (Legal)
Holz (Legal)
Wein (Legal)
Verschiedenes Fleisch im Jagtgebiet (Legal mit Waffenlizenz, Ilegal ohne Waffenlizenz)
Arsen (Ilegal)
Goldbarren (Ilegal) (Bankraub)
Unverarbeitetes Heroin (Ilegal)
Veraarbeitetes Heroin (Ilegal)
Kannabis (Ilegal)
Marihuana (Ilegal)
Unverarbeitetes Kokain (Ilegal)
Verarbeitetes Kokain (Ilegal)
Schildkröten Fleisch (Ilegal)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Dynamisches Marktsystem:* Auf unserem Server gibt es ein dynamisches Marktsystem. Dieses kann man über das "Z" Menü aufrufen. Dort findet ihr dann für die gesamten Famrouten die Verkaufpreise der Materialien die ihr Farmen könnt.
Einstellungs Menü: Ihr findet bei uns auf dem Server im "Z" Menü auch eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit. In diesen Einstellungen könnt ihr die Sichtweite & andere Farben für die Grafik eures Spieles einstellen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Zentralbank:* Auf unserem Server gibt es natürlich auch eine Zentralbank, diese Befindet sich zwischen Pyrgos und Athira. Dort habt ihr die Möglichkeit mit einer größeren Gruppe an Spielern diese auszurauben und die Goldbarren anschließen beim Goldhändler zu verkaufen. Um die Bank auszurauben zu können benötigt ihr folgendes Werkzeug. (Bolzenschneider & Sprengstoff)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Gangverstecke:* Auf unserem Server findet ihr 3 Verschiedene Gangverstecke. (Gangversteck1, Gangversteck2, Gangversteck3) In diesem Gangversteck habt ihr die Möglichkeit Kokain/Heroin zu verarbeiten, wenn ihr das Gangversteck mit eurer Gang eingenommen habt. Ihr könnt dort auch Waffen & Munition Kaufen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Rebellenhauptquartier:* Wie ihr schon sehen könnt, gibt es auf unserem Server auch ein Rebellenhauptquartier. Dort könnt ihr euch die Rebellenlizenz, Rebellen Fahrzeuge/Helikopter mit einzigartigen Skins und natürlich auch Waffnen & Ausrüstung kaufen sowie Essen, Kleidung und mehr!



[align=center]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Autoschieber:*[/align] Es gibt auf unserem Server natürlich auch einen Autoschieber. Dort könnt ihr geklaute Fahrzeuge von anderen Spielern verkaufen und ihr erhaltet ein wenig Taschengeld.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Zubehörladen* Auf unserem Server gibt es ein Zubehörladen, diesen findet ihr in der Stadt Kavala. Dort könnt ihr euch Gegenstände für euer Haus kaufen. (kleine Lagerboxen & große Lagerboxen)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*SafeZonen: *Es gibt auf unserem Server Safezonen, in diesen Safezonen ist es nicht erlaubt Spieler zu Töten, Auszurauben oder zu Schießen. Diese sind auf der Karte Rot/Gestrichelt markiert und ihr bekommt eine Meldung sobald ihr eine Safezone Betreten und Verlassen habt!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Einzigartige Fahrzeug & Kleidungs Skins:* ]Auf unserem Server gibt es einzigartige Fahrzeug & Kleidungs Skins. (Rettungsdienst Fahrzeuge/Kleidung & Helikopter eigene Skins, Polizei Fahrzeuge/Kleidung & Helikopter eigene Skins, Rebellen Fahrzeuge & Helikopter eigene Skins)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Polizeidurchsagen:* Auf unserem Server gibt es verschiedene Polizeidurchsagen für die Beamten. Diese können im Fahrzeug mit verschiedenen Tastenkombinationen ein & ausgeschaltet werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Laserpistole*: Die Polizisten auf unserem Server können vom Fahrzeug aus, andere Fahrzeuge mit der eingebauten Laserpistole im Polizeifahrzeug Blitzen. Diese Laserpistole funktioniert ebenfalls auf unserem Server mit der "Tastenkombination" (L) im Fahrzeug.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*LKW/Helikopter/Boots/Fahrzeug Shops: *Auf unserem Server gibt es natürlich auch verschiedene Fahrzeug Shops. Ihr könnt euch auf unserem Server was Fahrzeuge angeht richtig austoben. Es gibt bei uns Autos & Boote, LKWs & Helikopter zu kaufen. Eine genaue Liste der Fahrzeuge findet ihr auf unserer Homepage.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Kartbahn:* Für Events oder private Rennen haben wir eine Kartbahn.
 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Auktionshaus:* Auf unserem Server gibt es ein Aktionshaus. In diesem Aktionshaus könnt ihr verschiedene Waren/Ausrüstung zum Kauf anbieten und andere Spieler können diese Sachen aus dem Aktionshaus Kaufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Dynamischer Sprit & Tank System:* Für das Tanken wurde natürlich auch nachgeholfen. Auf unserem Server gibt es nicht das Standard Altis Life Tank System, sondern ihr müsst wie im echten Leben aus dem Fahrzeug aussteigen, zur Tanksäule gehen und euer Fahrzeug per Menü Auftanken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Neue Farm Routen: *Für die aktiven Farmer auf unserem Server wurden auch nachgeholfen! Es gibt auf unserem Server derzeit 3 neue Farmrouten. Holz & Wein sowie Arsen.
Bei der Holz Route müsst ihr zum gekennzeichneten Wald fahren und dort die Bäume fällen. Sobald eurer Fahrzeug mit Bäumen gefüllt ist, müsst ihr weiter zu dem Sägewerk, und vom Sägewerk dann weiter zum Holzverkäufer! Bei der Wein Route müsst ihr zum Weinfeld, von dem Weinfeld aus dann zur Weinverarbeitung und dann weiter zum Weinverkäufer!
Bei der Arsenroute müsst Ihr mit einem Boot oder Helikopter zur Bohrinsel um zu Ernten, anschließend geht es zur Arsenverarbeitung und danach zum Arsenverkäufer. Auf dieser Route könnt alles mit einem Boot, oder mit einem Boot und danach per Land oder komplett in der Luft fahren/fliegen.
 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Fullsave:* Auf unserem Server wird alles Gespeichert deshalb auch FULLSAVE! Das heißt, wenn ihr etwas in euren Fahrzeugen Lagert, wird dies alles Gespeichert egal ob Rohstoffe (Legal/Illegal) oder Waffen/Kleidung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Bohrinsel:* Auf unserem Server gibt es wie oben geschrieben natürlich auch eine Neuheit, die es so auf keinen anderen Servern gibt. Es gibt wie ihr oben bestimmt schon gelesen habt bei uns eine Bohrinsel. Dort könnt ihr die neuen Kristalle "Arsen" Farmen, diese dann weiter verarbeiten und dies auf 3 verschienden Farmrouten !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*GPS-Tracker:* Es gibt bei uns auf dem Server natürlich derzeit schon ein par Fahrzeug Features. Wie z.B unser GPS-Tracker diesen könnt ihr in Kavala Kaufen und an euer Fahrzeug Anbringen! Anhand diesem GPS Tracker könnt ihr damit euer Fahrzeug auf der Map finden! Ist also ganz nützlich wenn euer Fahrzeug mal verloren gehen sollte oder es geklaut wird! (Achtung! Wenn Ihr euer Fahrzeug wieder einparkt, verschwindet auch der GPS-Tracker. Ihr müsst also bevor ihr zum Farmen fahrt jedes mal einen neuen Tracker kaufen und verbauen.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Und noch Viel mehr!:* Und natürlich gibt es noch Viel mehr zu sehen auf unserem Server! Kommt uns einfach besuchen und überzeugt euch selbst!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Auf unserem Server werden ständig Updates gemacht.*

Derzeit arbeiten wir auch an einem eigenen Launcher. Diesen werden wir euch natürlich auch hier im Forum Vorstellen sobald dieser Fertig ist.



Unser Team ist ständig auf zack! Und somit habt ihr einen schöneres Spielspaß!



Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann schaut doch mal vorbei! Wir freuen uns auf euch!
Wir sind ständig dabei weitere Features in unseren Server mit einzubauen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
 
Altis Life Server: royal-streets.de

Teamspeak³ Server: royal-streets.de

Forum: http://www.royal-streets.de


Server Start: 23.07.2016 ( 20:00 Uhr )​


----------



## LeonardoDiarma (20. Januar 2018)

Hey es gibt einen neuen Arma 3 server. Hier ist ein Trailer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNSinPKpH5k Wäre nett wenn du den link weitergeben kannst. Würde mich sehr freuen ^^ gz. LeonardoDiarma


----------



## ItzNitroX (12. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

OceanOne - Altis Life Community

~

Warum OceanOne?​ ​Hallo Fremder! Auf deiner Suche nach einem neuen Zuhause möchten wir dir unsere Insel Altis vorstellen. Neben einem ausgereiften Erfahrungs- und Fähigkeitensystem, bieten wir den Bürgern einige spannende Quests- und Craftingmöglichkeiten. Die Telefonnummer-Anbieter haben sich bereits niedergelassen und auch die Verwaltung einer eigenen Gang soll möglich sein. Sämtliche kaufbare Tankstellen haben ihren Dienst neben zwei Auktionshäusern und Lotterien in Angriff genommen. Die Bürger haben viele Möglichkeiten, an das Geld für ihr täglich Brot zu gelangen, so können sie ihren Reichtum legal mit zum Beispiel einfachen Farmingrouten, erweiterten ansprüchigeren Farmingrouten, der Museumsmission, einem Taxi-Betrieb oder Handel erlangen und illegal zum Beispiel ortsansässige Tankstellen, die Zentralbank, Zivilisten oder die Polizei überfallen. Auch unser Architekt hat sich bei dem Bau unserer Anlagen sehr viel Mühe gegeben; die öffentlichen Plätze sind liebevoll gestaltet und jeder Bürger hat viele Möglichkeiten an vielen Orten, sich mit den anderen zu treffen.
Um die Sicherheit auf unserer Insel zu gewährleisten, hat sich die Feuerwehr bei uns sesshaft gemacht und leistet täglich ihren Dienst an den Bürgern.


Da wir erst vor Kurzem die Pforten geöffnet haben, hat jeder neuer Bürger bei uns die Chance, sich eine wahre Existenz aufzubauen und später zu den großen Bürgern gehören zu können. Die Türen zu den Fraktionen stehen offen und nach einer passenden Bewerbung besteht auch dort die Chance, sich hochzuarbeiten, um in Zukunft hohe Ränge zu bekleiden.


Unser Projekt basiert auf unsere Community. Vorschläge, Lob und Kritik werden gerne entgegengenommen und bearbeitet, die Spieler entscheiden, besonders noch in der Startphase, gemeinsam über serverrelevante Dinge um für jeden den Spielspaß auf ein Maximum zu treiben. Das Team hinter der Entwicklung des Servers arbeitet stetig an Verbesserungen und Erweiterungen des Servers und Ideen der Community werden unmittelbar in Erwägung gezogen, geplant und umgesetzt. Wir sind ein Altis Life-Server mit einem spielernahem Team, welcher sich mit seiner Aktivität, seinem Sinn fürs Detail und Kompetenz ein wenig empor ragen möchte. Das Team ist für den Spieler da.



Hier findest du all unsere Features und Scripts im Überblick:
 


Leistungsstarker Server
Ein eigenes Forum und zahlreichen Funktionen und Austauschmöglichkeiten
Einen eigenen Teamspeak³-Server mit zahlreichen Funktionen und Austauschmöglichkeiten
Eine mit Liebe angefertigte Karte
Ein eigenes HUD
Eigene Dialoge und Designs
Eigene Skins für Fahrzeuge oder Kleidungen
Ein selbstkonzepiertes Skill- und Fähigkeitensystem (EXP durch etliche Aktionen im Verlauf des Spielens)
Ein selbstkonzepiertes Crafting-System mit Waffen- und Kleidungsteilen (z.B. Rohr, Gehäuse, Abzugteil, Puffer)
Ausweis-System (Keine Namen über dem Kopf, Man wird zu dem gewählten Namen gezwungen, Ausweisänderungen im Bürgerbüro möglich)
Ein eigenes Telefonnummersystem (Jeder hat eine einzigartige Telefonnummer, welche er anderen geben kann, um erreicht zu werden)
Ein eigenes Gang-Verwaltungssystem (Gang-Moderatoren, Bearbeitung von Offline-Mitgliedern, Namensänderungen)
Eigenes Heilsystem (Bandagen und Morphin-Injektionen mit Heilung über Zeit, keine FirstAid-Kits von ArmA mehr)
Drogendealer, wessen ungefähre Positionen von den Polizisten erfragt werden muss und welche ihre Positionen alle 50-70 Minuten ändern (Position kann von Polizisten und Zivilisten bei einem Informanten eingeholt werden)
Ab und zu gefundene Schiffwracks, welche Artefakte beinhalten, die man gegen EXP, Geld oder Besitztümer beim Museum einlösen kann
Eine Reliktquestreihe (Relikte sammeln und dafür EXP erhalten)
Kaufbare Tankstellen über die Serverperiode (Tankpreis einstellbar, Einnahmen der Tankstelle gehen an Eigentümer, kann von anderen gewaltsam übernommen werden)
Ein Mitteilungssystem (keine nervigen Hints mehr)
Wegwerf-Telefone (im Rebellenmarkt, um seinen Namen einmalig bei Nachrichten anonym zu schalten)
Wahlhäkchen ob Positionmitsendung bei Nachrichten
Kein Kaliber über 7,62mm
Sowohl einfache, als auch komplexe und dynamische Farmingrouten
Alkohol- und Drogenkonsum
Ein Notrufverwaltungssystem für die Polizei und die Feuerwehr
Ein Marktsystem mit Angebot und Nachfrage
Zwei Auktionshäuser (auch funktionierend, wenn der Verkäufer nicht online ist)
Besondere Plätze für die Zivilisten zum Treffen und zum Durchführen von Roleplay-Situationen (Hafenplaza, Kneipe, Marktplätze, Dauerparkplatz, etc.)
Banditenlager, Rebellenhauptquartier/-außenposten, Schwarzmarkt
Ein Taxi-System, bei dem die Spieler selbst zum Taxifahrer werden können
Eine Psychatrie für Roleplay-Situationen mit System und gehandhabt von der Feuerwehr
Ein Casino mit BlackJack und einer Slot-Maschine
Ein Tuningshop für Donator
Selbstangefertigtes Anti-Combatlog-System
einmalige Fahrzeugversicherungen
DLC-Inhalte wie Sprinter oder Kleidung
Eigenes Essen und Trinken
Mit der Taste "A" auf der Karte die Geldautomaten ein-/ausblenden
Fraktionstore, die nur von der eigenen Fraktion geöffnet werden können
Und hier was wir dir außerdem bieten:​
ein kompetentes, engagiertes, communitynahes Server- und Entwicklerteam
ein zuverlässiges, gut strukturiert und organisiertes Supportteam
Einbezug der gesamten Community in Entwicklungsfragen und eine schnelle Verarbeitung und Einfügung von Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Ideen
enorme Aufstiegschancen in der Polizei und in der Feuerwehr
die Möglichkeit, besonders zu Beginn des Servers, mit einem eigenen Clan bzw. einer eigenen Firma zu den Größten zu gehören oder eine allseits bekannte Persönlichkeit zu werden
 

 

Doch der Herr deiner eigenen Entscheidung bist immer noch du. Wenn wir deine Interesse geweckt haben, würden wir uns freuen, wenn du dich selbst von uns überzeugst:

Forum: ocean-one.me

Teamspeak: ts.ocean-one.me

Gameserver: altis.ocean-one.me


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Nico Dark

Adminteam Ocean One


----------



## Colonachen (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

 

an dieser Stelle möchten wir unseren im Januar neu gestarteten Altis Life

Server vorstellen.

 

MineFactory

 

Servername:

[GER] MineFactory.eu Altis Life|TuningChip|Cop&Medic gesucht

altis.minefactory.eu

 

Teamspeak:

ts.minefactory.eu

 

 

 

Unser Server bietet:

 


Einen derzeit 120 Slot Server

 


Die Finanzielle Sicherheit, auch ohne Donator auf Dauer zu bestehen

 


Community Team im Alter von 20+

 


Jedem die selben Chancen mit der Zeit und dem Server zu wachsen.

 


Fairplay

 


Igiload (Beladung von LKW´s und anhängen von Fahrzeugen an Helikopter)

 


Chip Tuning und Nitro

 


Ein schneller und zuvorkommender Support

 


Crafting/Bau System für besondere Waffen und Fahrzeuge

 


Clan Channel auf TS

 


Option auf Clanbase samt Garage und Heli Port ohne Donater sein zu müssen

 


Serverrestart alle 8 Stunden 06.00/12.00/18.00/24.00 Uhr

 


Aktuell wenige große Clans oder Vereinigungen

(dies darf und soll sich gerne im Laufe der Zeit entwickeln)

 

 

Sie wollen nicht der böse Rebell von nebenan sein?

 

Bewerben Sie sich gerne als:

 

Polizist, Medic/ADAC Mitarbeiter im Forum, wo sich zeitnah die zuständigen Personen darum kümmern.

 

Unser Team:

 

Wir sind aktuell ein 8 Mann starkes Serverteam, Bestehend aus Serveradmins und Supportern. Die alle sehr Motiviert, Hilfsbereit,

Freundlich und Aktiv sind.

 

 

Ebenso wichtig ist uns

 

Polizei, Notärzte und ADAC die sich

täglich um das Wohl aller Bürger kümmern.

 

Ein angenehmes Klima, ein freundliches

miteinander unter allen Spielern und

die Einhaltung der Roleplay Eigenschaften des Spiels.

 

 

Außerdem ist durch systematisch verteilte Farmingpunkte ein durchaus

sicheres aber auch Gewinnbringendes Verdienen möglich.

 

 

 

Besucht uns doch einfach auf unserem

Server (TS3) um mehr zu erfahren.

 

 

Was wir Wünschen!

 

 

Eine angenehme und faire Community unter allen Spielern,

welche mit uns wächst und ihre Wünsche Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge

mit uns teilt.

 

Wir würden uns freuen in der überfüllten Altis Welt, einen standhaften und fairen Server zu etablieren, bei dem Mann und Frau viele Monate vielleicht sogar Jahre Spielspaß erfahren dürfen.


----------



## MuffinMarvinTV (15. April 2019)

●» Countryside Life - Hier beginnt dein Leben «●







«●» Wer sind wir? «●»



Wir sind Countryside Life. Wir sind ein Altis Life Server. Wir haben zurzeit eine

kleine und Bescheidene Community. Unser Motto ist "Hier beginnt dein Leben".

Da wir vorhaben schon bald einen realistischen Server zu eröffnen, wollen

wir mit eurer Hilfe schon bald dieses Ziel erreicht haben.



«●» Doch wie könnt ihr uns helfen? «●»



Dies ist ganz einfach. Zu kannst uns helfen, indem du regelmäßig

unseren Teamspeak³ Server, Discord und das Forum besuchst, und somit anderen symbolisierstdas auf diesem Server nicht nur drei Leute aktiv sind.

Dannach kannst du dich auch bei uns

als Praktikant, Grafiker oder sogar Scripter bewerben.



«●» Doch was musst du erfüllen um zu uns zu kommen? «●»



Teamfähigkeit

Lernfähigkeit

Belastbarkeit

Freundlichkeit und vernünftiges Verhalten, dem Alter entsprechend

Teamspeak³, ArmA³ und Discord im Besitz



«●» Geplante Features «●»



► Luftrettung ◄

► Polizei-Computer ◄

► Auktionshaus ◄

► Jobcenter ◄

► Gerichtssystem ◄

► Politiksystem ◄

► Harzt VI ◄

► Bonus durch Spieler die man auf den Server holt ◄

► Realistisches Geldsystem ◄

► Versicherungssystem ◄

► Security ◄

► Firmen übers Jobcenter erstellen ◄

► Vorteile im legalen Leben {Wanted mit Rebellenlizenz] ◄

► Bank Filialen ausrauben ähnlich der Tankstellen ◄

► Amerikanisches System ◄

► Gangsystem ◄



«●» Abschluss «●»



Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für eurer Interesse an einem

Team-platz. Ich freue mich schon wenn wir uns wieder auf

dem Teamspeak³ Server, Discord oder sogar dem Forum

sehen. Weitere Links findet ihr unten zu den verschiedenen

Seiten.





«●» Quick Links «●»





Teamspeak: ts.CountrysideLife.eu

Web: CountrysideLife.eu [Noch nicht fertig]

Forum: CountrysideLife.eu/forum

Discord: Im Forum auffindbar


----------



## Colonachen (1. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

 

an dieser Stelle möchten wir unseren am heutigen Tag um 22:00 Uhr startenden Altis Life

Server vorstellen.

 

Spielstube Altis Life

 

Servername:

[GER] Spielstube Altis Life Eröffnung 01.08|200k Start|Cop&Medic gesucht|Leichen looten|Steuersystem|Airdrops|Firmengründung

 

 

Teamspeak:

46.4.21.116

 

Server IP:

46.4.21.116:2302

 

Serverforum:

https://spielstube-altislife.mistforums.com/

 

 

Unser Server bietet:

 


Einen derzeit 120 Slot Server

 


Die Finanzielle Sicherheit, auch ohne Donator auf Dauer zu bestehen

 


Community Team im Alter von 20+

 


Jedem die selben Chancen mit der Zeit und dem Server zu wachsen.

 

Ein Leichenlootsystem

 


Gründung von Firmen

 


Erweitertes Tankstellensystem

 

Ein Steuersystem, welches über die Gehälter der Polizisten und Roten Kreuzler entscheidet

 


Erweiterte Animationen

 


Ein klar und deutlich hörbare Polizeisirene

 

PVP Zone

 

 


Bundeswehr als Eventpartei

 


Fairplay

 


Ein schneller und zuvorkommender Support

 


Clan Channel auf TS

 


Serverrestart alle 8 Stunden 06.00/12.00/18.00/24.00 Uhr

 


Aktuell wenige große Clans oder Vereinigungen

(dies darf und soll sich gerne im Laufe der Zeit entwickeln)

 

 

Sie wollen nicht der böse Rebell von nebenan sein?

 

Bewerben Sie sich gerne als:

 

Polizist, Rotes Kreuz Mitarbeiter im Forum, wo sich zeitnah die zuständigen Personen darum kümmern.

 

Unser Team:

 

Wir sind aktuell ein 10 Mann starkes Serverteam, Bestehend aus Serveradmins und Supportern. Die alle sehr Motiviert, Hilfsbereit,

Freundlich und Aktiv sind.

 

 

Ebenso wichtig ist uns

 

Polizei,und Notärzte die sich täglich um das Wohl aller Bürger kümmern.

Ein angenehmes Klima, ein freundliches miteinander unter allen Spielern und

die Einhaltung der Roleplay Eigenschaften des Spiels.

 

 

Außerdem ist durch systematisch verteilte Farmingpunkte ein durchaus

sicheres aber auch Gewinnbringendes Verdienen möglich.

 

Hier ein kleiner Teaser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4whjEUtg8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Besucht uns doch einfach auf unserem

Server (TS3) um mehr zu erfahren.

 

 

Was wir Wünschen!

 

 

Eine angenehme und faire Community unter allen Spielern,

welche mit uns wächst und ihre Wünsche Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge

mit uns teilt.

 

Wir würden uns freuen in der überfüllten Altis Welt, einen standhaften und fairen Server zu etablieren, bei dem Mann und Frau viele Monate vielleicht sogar Jahre Spielspaß erfahren dürfen.


----------



## brandyscotchland (31. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hi Liebe Community,
Wir dürfen euch heute freudig einen weiteren Altis Life Skripte Server vorstellen.

Was wir auf jeden fall wissen. Mit unserer Idee oder sagen wir fast schon Kopie kommen wir vielleicht nicht bei jedem gut an.

Jedoch möchten wir es trotzdem ausprobieren, da der Server den wir versuchen ein bisschen nachzumachen, ein Server war, wo wir als Team gerne und viel darauf gespielt haben.

Die rede ist von Zero One. Wir haben das Konzept gemocht. Auf einem Server zu Spielen der einfach, einfach war. Kein Modded, keine unnötigen Scripts und gute Performance.

Klar über manche Spieler konnte man sich streiten. Aber dennoch möchten wir einfach ein bisschen das Feeling zurück.

Daher haben wir uns nach der Schließung von Zero One hingehockt und durch Videos und unseren eigenen Erinnerungen, versucht nah an das alte Feeling ran zu kommen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Nun würden wir gerne mit euch an den Start gehen. Der Server eröffnet heute den 31.10 um 17:00 Uhr.

Ab der Eröffnung bleibt der Server auch an. Wir werden keine Alpha Phasen machen die nur paar Tage gehen und dann sind wir wieder für Wochen down.

Nein! Wir versuchen durch Updates, die wir in die Restartzeiten legen. Bugs und Probleme schnellstmöglich und unauffällig zu beheben. Patchnotes dazu wird es immer auf unserem Forum geben. Natürlich kann es in der Alpha Phase noch zu mehreren Bugs und Fehlern kommen. Jedoch versuchen wir unser Bestes.

Nun da ich euch alle kenne und weiß, dass die Frage kommt: „Was macht euch so besonders?". Möchte ich vorab sagen:

 

_"Jeder Server ist besonders auf seine eigene Art. Jeder Mensch hat andere Geschmäcker wie ein Server aussehen soll. Vielleicht sind wir für machen besonders, aber für anderen total scheiße. Sehen wie ein Server ist, kann man nicht durch eine Server Beschreibung oder Vorstellung. Wirklich seine eigene Meinung zu machen kann man nur durchs Ausprobieren. "_

Daher kommt doch einfach mal vorbei und schaut es euch an.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*Erreichen kann man unseren Server oder TeamSpeak von folgenden Adressen.*

*Server:* altis.one-star.cc

*Port:* 2302

*Web:* www.one-star.cc

*Ts3:* ts.one-star.cc

Ist doch alles gar nicht mal so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir suchen auch noch Supporter und Mapper, also wenn du Lust hast schau doch mal im Forum unter Team Bewerbung vorbei.

 

_Für Leute die es Interessiert was wir für eine Server Leistung haben:_

Intel Core i9-9900K Octa Core (inkl. Hyper-Threding-Technologie)

64GB DDR4

2x 1 TB NVMe SSD

1 GBit/s Anbindung

Standort: Deutschland


----------

